# 2012-2013 Holiday Competition!



## emolover (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello there Speedsolving! This is the yearly holiday competition. 

The rules of this holiday competition are for the most part the same as the weekly completions.



Spoiler: Rules



All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.
For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: UddU u=-1,d=5 would mean Up-Left-pin is Up, Up-Right-pin is Down, Down-Left-pin is Down, Down-Right-pin is Up and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin up rotated counterclockwise by 1 hour and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin down rotated clockwise by 5 hours
Pyraminx small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.


 

*Points will be awarded for every event you participate in. I realize there are a lot of scrambles for this competition and I can see many people not doing all of them. You will get points the same way you would for the weekly competitions but you do not have to do them all to get points. To get points for all events you will have to do at least 20% of the scrambles given for that event which is fair and very manageable. The catch is if you only decide to do half of the solves for everything, you will only get half of the points you would normally get if you had completed/attempted all of the solves.

For 2x2 and 3x3 blindfolded events, you must solve the puzzle at least five solves out of the 25 to get full points because you have to average your five best solves together making that time what will be counted for points. This same rule applies for both 4x4 and 5x5 except for the fact that you do the same thing with three solves instead of five. This rule does not apply to 6x6, 7x7**, Multi-BLD, or FMC.*

Although this competition is large, it is manageable if you break it into small parts that you do once a day/week.

*The competition starts today December 6th 2012 and will end January 10th 2013.*

I will make a post every 5 days until the competition is over saying how many days are left untill the competition ends.

Please note that is an incentive to compete in such a competition. *Every person who completes in 40% of the competition solves will have the chance to win a puzzle of their choosing. All of you who apply will all be assigned a number. I at the end of the competition will go to a random number generator and constrain it to the amount of those who apply. The number that is picked will win the prize.
*
I will not be assigned a number and will not be able to win the cube. 
But the prize is not the point of this competition, the point is to have fun and to have something to do when you have winter break off.


----------



## emolover (Dec 6, 2012)

Spoiler: 2x2



1. U' R' F U' F R' U F2 
2. U2 R F R F U2 F R' U 
3. F U R' U F2 U' F R2 F U' 
4. U2 R' F2 R U F' R2 U 
5. U R U R2 F' R F2 R F2 

6. U2 F' R U2 F R' U' F' 
7. F' R F' U R U2 F2 R F 
8. R2 U F2 U' R F' R F2 U2 
9. F U2 F R2 F' R F2 R' U2 
10. U2 F2 U' R U R F R2 

11. U' R' U' R2 F R' U2 F2 
12. U F U' F' U F' U F2 U 
13. F' U' R2 F U' F U2 
14. R' F U' F2 U' F R U2 
15. U R2 U2 R' U' F2 R F' R' 

16. U F2 U2 R' U' F R2 U' 
17. F R F U2 R U' F2 R' 
18. R' F R F2 U' F U R' 
19. R' F U F U' R2 F U2 F' U' 
20. U' F R' F U' F2 R U2 F' 

21. R F R F2 R U F2 U2 R2 
22. R2 U' F R U' R2 U F2 R' U 
23. R F2 R2 U2 F' U F R' U' 
24. U' R2 U' R F' U' F2 U' R U' 
25. R U F U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U 

26. U' F' R F' R F' R2 U2 F 
27. F' R' F R' U R2 U' F2 U2 
28. R F' U' R2 F R U2 R2 U' 
29. R U F' U2 R2 F' U F' R2 
30. U2 F U' R' F U R U2 F 

31. U F U2 F U R2 F' U R2 U' 
32. F U' R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U' 
33. R' F R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 U' 
34. U R' U' F R' U2 R U2 F' 
35. R2 F2 U F' R2 F R2 F2 U2 

36. F2 U R2 F' U F2 U2 F' U2 R' 
37. U2 R' F2 R' F' U2 F' U R2 
38. F' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F2 U' R' 
39. U R' F U F' U2 R2 U' R 
40. F2 R U R U F' R2 U F' 

41. U' F U' F' R U' R F2 
42. R F2 U2 R' U F' U2 R' F' R 
43. U' F' U2 R2 F' R F2 R 
44. U2 F' U2 R U R2 U' F U' 
45. U R F2 R F' R' U R' U' 

46. F U F2 U' F R' F2 R F U' 
47. U2 R F2 U R2 U F' R 
48. F' R2 U F' U R F U2 R 
49. U2 R F2 R' F R2 U' F' U' 
50. F R' U R2 F2 U R2 U'





Spoiler: 3x3



1. D2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 F' U' B L2 B2 L2 F R' U' F' 
2. U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B F L D' U R F U L2 U2 
3. D2 F2 U2 R U2 R' F2 R' D2 U2 R2 B' U' F' D' F2 R2 U2 R' B' L 
4. R2 F U2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 B' R F U' R U2 R2 F' D' 
5. R2 U' B R' L D R F' D R L2 B2 U D L2 F2 D L2 U' B2 

6. R2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 D R' D2 L' U R2 B' L D' F2 U2 
7. L' F2 L' B2 L' D2 R D2 R2 B2 R' B D U B' F2 D' F U' L F 
8. D R L' B' U D R2 F' L D R L U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 L 
9. U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D R2 U' B L2 R F' R2 U2 R' F U B 
10. F' U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 L' F R' D' F' L2 D R2 U 

11. R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D B' L2 R' B' F R' D2 U' B' U R2 
12. B2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B L' F2 R2 D R' D' L' D' B 
13. R2 D B2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' D R2 U B L' F2 L2 R' B' 
14. D' R2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 R' U' F' R D L' U' R F' R2 
15. U2 F' L2 R2 F L2 U2 F' R2 F D' B' L R D L2 R F D 

16. D R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 L U2 F R B D2 L' U' F2 
17. L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' F2 R2 F' L2 R2 U' F' D2 F2 D2 R D2 B R' F' 
18. L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 L F L2 F R2 B D' R F' L' 
19. F2 U R2 D L2 B2 U R2 U L2 F' D' B2 L' D2 R B' R' U B2 R2 
20. F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 F L' F' U' L' B F 

21. F D' R' L B R U2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 
22. L2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 R' U2 F' L2 U B' U2 L B D2 
23. R B' U' R D L F2 U' F2 D' F U2 R2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 F L2 B2 
24. F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' R2 F2 R D2 R U' L2 U' L D B' L2 U B R 
25. D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F U2 B' F' U2 R D2 F U2 B R U R2 U2 F 

26. B2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D R B2 F2 D U2 B2 R' D U2 F 
27. L2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 B D2 U L B R U2 R D' U L 
28. L2 D' F2 D L2 U L2 R2 U R2 U' B D2 F' L' B L U' F2 R D' 
29. L2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D B2 D L U' F D B2 F R' B D2 U2 
30. B R2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 B R2 F2 L2 U' L' B' R' B' L B2 L' B2 

31. U2 B F L2 D2 F L2 U2 F U2 L2 R B2 R2 D B2 L2 R D' F 
32. U L2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 F' D L' B2 L' U F' L2 B' 
33. R2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U B' D B U L' D' L F U' 
34. B D2 U2 B F2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 R U B F' L R U 
35. F2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U R B' L' R' B U B L' R2 F' 

36. D F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 D L2 R' D' B' U' R' D F' L2 B' D2 
37. R2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 R U2 F2 D' B' L' R B2 U L 
38. U F U' L2 U D' F' U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 L F2 U2 R L 
39. R2 D2 F U2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B L' F R' B2 L B' D2 U R2 F2 
40. L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 B F2 D' B L2 F2 L2 R' U B L' B R' 

41. B2 D2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 F R2 F' R' U' B D2 B D2 
42. R D2 L' F2 L F2 R D2 U2 B2 R B D R B' R2 F' L D' U B2 
43. B2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 D B U R U2 R F' L' F2 R' 
44. R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' L' B F D' B R B' L2 U R2 
45. L2 R2 D2 B R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F L2 R U' B U2 L' D' R2 D' L 

46. U D B2 U2 F' R' U F' R' L2 D2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 
47. D' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F R' U' B D2 U2 R' B' D2 U2 
48. R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B D' R B2 L R2 B2 D' B F' 
49. R D' L U2 L2 B' U R' B' U2 D2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 R' F2 U2 L2 
50. L2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 L R' D2 F L2 D R2 F U' F2





Spoiler: 4x4



1. R' Uw2 R' Fw L' D' R' B Fw Uw2 R' Fw F R' Fw Uw U' L Uw' L' Rw' U' L' U' R B' R2 D' Fw2 U' L R B2 L2 Fw L Fw L2 Rw2 R'
2. L2 B Fw2 U' F2 L' D2 F D' U2 B2 R Uw F2 L' U' Fw' Uw2 R F' L2 D' L2 B F2 Rw2 Fw' L Fw' F L B2 F L' D U' Rw F L Rw'
3. D2 F2 Uw U' F' Rw R D' B Rw2 B L' B' D R' Fw' F2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Uw' L2 D2 Uw2 U' L Rw R2 D' Uw2 U' Fw U' B L Rw' Fw' D Fw2 F
4. D' B2 Uw2 B2 D' Rw' Fw' D' B2 Rw2 U' R2 Fw2 U2 B R Fw F' Rw Uw' R Uw2 U2 F' R' Uw B2 L' Rw Uw' Rw2 F' Rw Fw2 U' L2 Rw' B2 L2 Rw
5. D' L U2 R' B' D R D' U R' B Uw2 Rw R' D2 Uw2 F2 R B2 Fw' D2 Fw F' Rw Uw' B2 Rw2 R' U B Fw2 F2 Uw' L' Rw2 D Fw F' L2 D'

6. Fw U B' Uw2 R D' Uw' Fw' F L2 D' B' Fw' F Rw2 R' Fw' D' R2 B L Rw2 Fw' U' B2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 L Fw' D Rw2 D2 B F' U' Rw U2 B
7. R2 Uw2 U' Fw R U2 Fw D Rw2 U2 Rw2 R D' U2 L' Rw Uw2 Fw2 F2 D L R' U2 Rw R' Uw2 B' L' Fw2 L R2 Uw2 U L2 Uw2 L' Uw2 R Fw' Uw
8. F2 L2 R B Rw' Uw2 Rw' D R2 F D2 B' L2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw' U F R' B' L' Fw D' F2 D' U' L2 Rw F Rw' D2 Uw2 F2 Uw' B Fw' Uw
9. Fw U R F2 U' L2 D2 U2 Fw F2 R Fw2 L Rw' B2 Uw' R' D2 R' B2 R2 Fw L R' Uw2 B Fw' F' D' R' B' R' U' B2 Fw2 L' D R2 D' R2
10. D2 U' Fw2 L2 Rw' D2 Fw' Rw' B2 Rw' B D' R F Rw Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw F Rw B2 L' Rw2 R U' Fw L2 B' D Uw' U L' R2 Fw2 R2 B2 L2 B2 Rw2

11. F' Uw B' Uw U Rw' R B2 Rw' R Uw U2 F Uw2 B2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 Rw' B' Fw' L Rw' Uw L' R' U' Fw' L2 B2 U' F2 L B Fw2 L' D2 U2 Rw F'
12. Uw U2 B R2 Fw' D2 Rw Uw U2 Rw Fw' F2 Uw F Uw U2 Fw' D' F' Rw' R' Uw2 R B Fw2 F2 D2 Uw2 U2 F U' Fw' Rw' Fw2 U B' Uw Fw U2 Fw2
13. F Rw F2 L2 B2 F' D' Rw2 R2 Fw' U' Fw2 U' F R' Uw' Rw Uw' Fw' F2 U2 B2 U Fw' F' D B2 F Uw' U' L B' F Rw2 U' L' Rw' U Rw' Fw'
14. R Fw2 D' Uw' U' Fw Uw2 L2 F L2 Rw Uw2 B2 Fw Uw B Uw Fw' D2 L D2 U2 B' Fw' F' Uw R' D2 U Fw' Rw B2 Fw D' F' L' Rw R' U2 Rw
15. B D Fw L2 Rw F U' Fw D' Uw F2 D' Uw2 R2 Uw' Fw L2 Uw' Fw' L B U2 L Rw B' D' Uw' Rw D' U' L R U2 F L2 R D2 Uw2 U2 R2

16. R D F Rw2 Fw D2 U R' D2 Uw Fw R' Uw' B2 Uw2 L D Rw R2 Uw' B D' Rw2 R Uw' Rw' U Fw' Uw2 B Fw R' Fw Uw U R U' Fw2 Rw' F'
17. Rw' D L2 B' Fw2 Rw2 B2 U Rw' D' Uw Fw D' U' B Rw R' Uw2 U B F' L B2 L' D Rw2 Uw2 R U' Fw' U2 Fw2 F' D U2 B' R2 D' B' R2
18. R' D B2 L B2 L2 Rw F' D L2 B' D F' U B R' D' Fw Rw' R U2 Rw' D' Rw R Fw2 Rw F2 D Uw' U L' Rw2 R2 B Fw U' Fw L' B'
19. R2 D2 Uw R' F' L' R' Fw2 D R' U Rw2 R D2 Fw L B Fw2 F2 R' B' Rw' F D2 Fw2 L' R2 F' D' R2 Uw2 F' L' F' Rw' Fw2 U' Fw2 Uw B'
20. D' Rw2 U2 B Uw L' F U L' D2 Uw2 U2 F2 L R2 U' R U R D2 B' U B R2 Fw' U R2 Uw2 L R' Uw2 U2 Fw F' R' B Fw' F2 L U'

21. L' D' B' F Uw2 Fw Uw' U2 F2 R Fw L B' Fw Uw Rw R Fw D' Uw2 Fw R' Fw D' Fw' F' Uw2 R2 D' Fw2 R' D2 Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw' Uw2 R' B F
22. B' F L' F R2 B2 Fw F L Fw D' U R B' F R2 B Uw B2 R' F2 Uw' Rw F R Fw Uw2 B' D' Uw U' Fw2 L D2 F R' Uw Fw' F' U
23. Fw' U2 F2 L' Fw F2 Uw2 U' B' U2 B2 R' Uw' U' Rw2 D' B2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 R B D' U B D' Uw' L D' R2 F' Uw' Rw' B2 U' B F' R B D
24. Rw' D' L B2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw R2 Uw' B' L' Rw2 F D' F L2 F2 L2 U2 Fw2 F2 L' Rw U2 B2 L Rw' Fw L2 Fw' D' Uw2 U' Fw2 R B F' L Rw'
25. D' U' Fw' F' D' Uw' U B Fw2 L2 B2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw' U2 R2 Fw D2 Uw Rw B2 Uw' U' B Fw2 D' Rw' U2 R' B2 Fw L2 B D Fw' R2 F' L2 U'





Spoiler: 5x5



1. R2 F2 Dw' Bw2 D' Dw' Uw' U Lw' Dw' U R' B' F2 Rw Bw' R Dw' Rw F2 L Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Lw' U' F U' L2 Lw B Rw2 D' U R' Bw2 Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw B' Fw L Lw2 Rw R' Bw D2 Lw2 Dw2 B2 Dw2 Bw2 D' R' D' B Bw L2 D2
2. Rw R Fw' L Rw' D2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw R Dw Rw2 Uw Lw' Rw R' Bw Dw2 U Lw' B' L Rw2 D2 L Lw F2 L2 D' Uw U' Lw Rw2 B2 Bw2 F' L B2 Uw U' Lw' Rw' B2 L' Rw' Uw' F Rw Bw' F2 U2 B Fw' L Lw2 F L2 Dw' Uw' Rw'
3. R' Fw U' L Bw2 L2 D2 Uw' L D Fw2 L' B2 L' Uw B' Rw2 R D2 U Bw2 Fw' Uw R2 U' L B2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 F' U2 Rw2 Dw' L2 Lw2 R' B2 Lw Rw D L Rw' Uw' R' Fw' Rw2 R' D Uw2 Fw2 D2 U2 L2 R' F2 R Bw Dw U'
4. D2 F Rw D' Uw L2 R' Bw F' Uw B' Lw' D2 Uw' B Uw2 R' Bw' Fw' D Uw' F2 Dw' Fw' Uw2 L' Dw Bw' F Dw2 R B' Fw R2 Dw' Bw' F Uw Rw' D' U' Bw' Fw Lw2 Bw Fw' D2 Uw2 F2 Uw Bw Rw Bw' Uw' F Uw2 L' B Fw2 F'
5. F2 Lw' U B' Bw' Fw L' B2 Fw' D' Dw2 R2 Bw Rw' R' Dw Uw U' Lw2 Uw' R' B L' Uw2 Bw Uw' U2 F' R' F' Uw Rw2 R' Dw B Bw' D' Dw2 Uw' Rw' B2 F' U Fw L Fw' Lw' B U Rw R2 D2 F L' Uw B' Bw2 F' R Fw'

6. Dw' Fw L D2 R' Dw' Bw F Lw' Rw2 Bw2 D U2 Fw F' U2 Fw U Bw2 U Bw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw F' Rw' D Dw2 Uw2 U' L' D' Uw' L Dw2 Bw L2 Rw' R U' Fw' D' U L Bw2 Lw' D2 L2 U2 Lw Uw' Lw' R' Bw Fw2 U' Lw Fw Lw2 Dw
7. F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 Dw' L R2 D' Lw' Fw F' Uw2 Lw U Bw2 Fw2 D2 L' Lw2 F2 D2 Uw Bw' U2 R F U L2 R Bw' U' Rw D2 Lw' R U2 R2 D Fw2 Lw' R' Fw' D Rw Bw Lw R Uw L Rw Uw2 Lw2 D' B D Rw2 R2 Bw Fw2
8. Rw2 Fw2 Uw B2 Fw' D2 Dw2 Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 U L2 D Dw Lw' D Dw' Uw' L2 Uw2 U2 B2 Fw L' Uw2 Bw Fw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw' R B Bw' Fw' U' F2 Dw' U' Fw D2 Fw D2 Dw U2 B2 Dw' B' D Dw2 Uw2 L Dw Uw2 U' F' Lw2 U2 L'
9. B Lw Bw' F' L' D Uw L Bw2 Fw2 Lw' R' Uw2 Bw Dw Uw2 R2 B' Fw2 F2 D Dw B' Bw Fw D2 R' B2 Fw' Lw D L2 D' B' Lw' R2 Bw2 R B' F2 Lw' Rw2 D' Dw Rw' Uw2 Bw Lw2 F' R Dw' F2 Rw2 B' Fw' F2 Rw2 D2 Dw' Uw2
10. U' L Lw U2 Rw' Bw L' R Uw2 U' B' D' Lw Fw2 R F L' Lw2 B2 Dw' U2 Lw D2 R Dw2 B2 L' Bw D' U' Fw' U' R2 Dw' B Bw L2 Lw Rw R' B Bw' L D Rw Uw2 U2 B F Uw2 Lw2 Uw' U' R2 F R2 Dw2 Lw' Bw' F2

11. B Lw2 Dw L2 Rw B Dw Uw2 U2 Lw' Fw D2 Fw2 Dw' Lw' R Bw Uw' U' B Uw2 Rw' F' Dw' L' F2 Dw Uw' B F' Uw' Lw Uw' Fw' D Rw Bw Lw2 U2 Fw' Uw L2 D Rw' F U' L Uw' Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw R Bw' Fw2 D2 U' B' Dw R2
12. D' Uw B2 Fw F' Dw' U' Lw R2 B' U2 Rw B Fw' F R2 D' Bw' U' L' D Dw' Lw U R' F' U Lw2 Rw2 D' B Bw2 Fw F' R2 F' D2 Rw Uw L Rw' Dw Uw U2 R' Fw R F D' Rw2 F Rw2 R2 Dw2 R Uw' R F2 Lw' Uw'
13. D2 B2 F2 L' R Dw2 B2 Fw L' Uw2 Lw Rw B2 Dw2 L2 Lw2 Rw' Dw L2 F Uw U' B' L2 Rw' U' Lw F2 D2 Bw F2 D Uw2 Lw D B Lw' D2 B D Uw' U Lw2 Bw Rw Uw2 U2 F2 D2 U Fw2 Rw Bw2 L2 Dw Uw F L B2 Fw'
14. B Fw2 Lw Dw' Uw' F' Lw Rw' R2 Bw2 L2 B' F' U2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 B2 F' U' Rw R2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw' U2 L' Rw2 R2 B2 F2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw' F2 R2 Dw R' F' Uw' Fw' Uw' U B2 L R2 Uw' Rw' Dw2 Rw R2 Uw' Rw Fw' Uw2 U Lw' U F
15. Uw' R D Uw' B Fw' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 F Dw Lw2 D' Dw' Uw2 Bw L R' D L Lw' Rw Uw' R B F' U2 Rw2 F2 D F' Dw' U' B F D2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw' Uw' Lw2 Rw' U B D2 Rw B2 Uw' F L2 Lw Rw2 R' B' D' Uw2 F2 Uw' F

16. Rw R' Dw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw2 D L2 D F Uw' L Bw2 U Lw F' R' U L' Rw U2 B' Bw Fw2 D Lw' Uw R' Bw Uw F' Rw' U' Lw2 Fw Rw B D Dw2 Bw2 Fw' F L Bw Fw' D Lw B2 D2 Dw' B2 F2 Dw' L2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw' F' Dw2 U2
17. Fw2 D2 F L2 Uw' Lw' R' Bw F' Lw2 Rw' U' R' U Rw' D' U' Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw2 R2 Bw Rw' Bw' R' Fw2 Dw' Lw Rw Uw B' Bw' U R2 B2 D2 U' R2 F' Lw2 F R' F Lw Rw Uw' Lw' Fw2 Lw Rw U' Lw2 R D F' Dw2 F L' Lw'
18. F' Rw Dw2 Uw L2 U Fw2 F' L2 Lw2 R' Dw2 R2 Fw D' Uw2 B' Uw' F' Lw2 D' F L2 Lw2 U B' Bw2 Fw Lw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw' Fw2 L' Bw' Lw' Fw2 Lw F2 L Bw2 Fw2 D' Uw U2 L' Lw2 Uw2 Fw' F Lw' R D Lw' Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw2 Rw' Bw
19. Uw2 Rw2 R2 Dw B' Dw2 Fw F2 Dw B D2 Bw2 Fw D' L' F' Lw2 D2 Dw' Bw Uw2 R Uw2 L' Fw2 Lw R' Dw U2 Lw2 Bw2 U2 B' Lw Dw' Fw' L' Rw2 R Uw' L U2 Bw2 F Lw2 Rw2 B2 U2 L' D2 Lw' D' Fw F Dw Lw' Fw2 U' R F2
20. Fw2 D2 Bw D' Dw' Bw Fw F' D2 B D' Lw' R U2 Fw' R' F Dw Lw2 D' Fw F Rw' Dw2 Uw2 B2 D' Rw' Bw L' Rw' Dw2 Bw D2 B Dw2 Lw' Rw2 B Rw Bw' Dw2 U' Lw D2 Lw Rw Dw2 B2 Rw Bw2 D U' Fw Lw2 Uw2 L' Fw Dw2 R2

21. U B Lw Fw Rw' Bw' F L Lw' D' Uw Lw' Rw2 Bw' L Rw B' F' Lw Rw R B2 Lw' Fw Lw' Fw' F' D' L Fw Rw Uw2 Rw' Fw' F D2 Dw2 L R D2 L R D' Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 F2 D L' Dw' Uw2 B D2 Bw Fw2 R Uw U' R2 D2
22. Rw' Uw R Dw L' Lw' Rw R F2 Uw2 L' Rw' U' R D Bw' Rw' Dw' B' Bw L' R2 U' L Rw' R2 Uw' R' U R2 D F' Uw2 B2 D' B2 Bw2 Dw' F Uw' U B Bw Rw2 B' Fw' Dw2 Uw U' F' D2 Uw F' Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 D2 Rw' Bw2
23. Lw B2 D2 Uw2 L B' Lw' B' Bw' F' D Lw D Fw Rw Dw' B2 D' Uw2 B' F' Uw2 B R Fw Dw2 Fw2 L' R2 Uw Rw2 Dw Bw' F' L Lw' F Lw2 Rw R2 F R B2 Bw Fw' Uw' F L' Fw D' U2 Bw' Lw2 Dw F2 Dw' U L Uw U'
24. D2 L2 Rw R U' F2 D2 Rw' Fw2 F Uw2 B' Fw F R' D2 Dw2 U Bw2 F U2 Bw2 U B' L Rw R Uw R' B2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 B2 D2 Dw' Uw R D L' B' Rw B2 F' U Rw' R' Dw' U L' R' F' U Fw2 L Fw F Rw2 R Uw
25. U2 Fw D' Uw2 Bw' D Uw Fw Uw2 L2 Lw R2 D Fw' Rw' B2 Lw R2 Bw Rw Fw D2 Bw2 D' F' Dw' U' R2 B2 Lw2 R2 Bw' L2 Lw' Rw Dw B2 Dw2 L F' L Uw F' Dw' Bw F R F Uw' U2 Lw' D' L2 Lw2 Rw B Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 R'





Spoiler: 6x6



1. 3R 2U U R2 2U 2R 3U' U' 3R' 2R 2D' 3U' R D U2 R2 2D 2R' D2 2U' 3F2 2F' 3U F2 L' D' U B U2 L' 2R' 3U 2U' 2B' D 2D' 2U' 2B 2U2 U2 F' 2D2 2B 3U' 2B U2 B2 U F2 L' 2R' U2 3F2 2F2 L' 2R 3U' B2 L2 3R2 R F2 3R 2R2 R' B' F 3R D' 2F
2. B' 2R B' 2F 3R2 2B 3F' D 3U 2U R' 2B2 2R' R' 2F F2 2D2 L' 2R 3F2 2L' 3R' R2 3U2 U F 2U 3F' 2U2 B2 F' 2L2 3R2 2U2 3F' R' 3F' 2F 2R2 3U 3R 2F 3R' 2U U2 L2 2U 2F2 R 2B U2 L 3R' 3F R U' L' 2U' U 3R' 2D' 3R' 2R B2 D 2L2 B' F2 2L2 2B
3. 2L' 3U2 2R D' 2L2 2R' F' R 2D2 3U2 3F2 2R2 2B' 2F2 2D2 3R' 2R' R 2B2 F' 2R2 2B' D2 B 3R2 B' F' 2L2 3F 2D2 B2 3F L2 2D2 2B' 2D 2F2 L2 3U2 B 2R' B2 F L' D' U L' 3R' R 2B2 3U' 2L 3U' 2L 2R2 B2 3F 2D U' 2B2 3R2 2D B2 U 3F' L2 2R2 F2 2D' 2B
4. 2D' B2 3U' U 3R2 F' 3R 2B' R2 B2 3F 2U2 2L2 B' L' R 3F F' 2U' 2B2 3F' R' D2 2B2 D2 2B2 2D2 2U' 3R' 3U' U 2L2 2R2 R2 D2 L2 R 2B' F' U 2F2 3R 2U2 L2 3R2 3U2 2U2 2F2 3R' R2 3U2 2U' L U' L' 3R 3U' 2U 3F 2D' 3U2 2U' U2 2B' F' 3U 2L 2B' 3F U2
5. 2L 2R 2F2 D2 2D2 3U2 U2 2F' 2R' U 2F' 2R R' D' R B' 2D B' 2U2 2L 2F 2D 2U' 2L2 3R 2D2 U B' 2R F' D' U2 B2 2B D2 L 3F 2F' L2 3F' 3U U' 2L' 2D2 2F2 D' 3U L' R2 F L F' 2R' 2B' F2 R 2U 2L2 2R' U 2F2 3U' B 2F R' 3F' 2D' 2U 2B2 2U2

6. R B2 3F2 F 2L 2U' 2R 2U U' 2R 2F' R2 D' 2U2 B 3F2 3U' 2B2 3F' 3R' 3F2 F' 2U2 L 2F' 3R2 D 2F2 F2 D2 2F' 2D2 3U U L2 2R2 R D L' 2B' 2U' F L 3F' 3U 3F2 F' 2L 2R2 R2 F' 3U2 2U B2 L' 2R2 2D2 F' 3U' 2L2 B2 3U 2L2 2B D2 3R U 2L B 2F'
7. D 3U' 2U 2F' R' D2 3U' 2U' 2L' D 3R B' L2 2R 2B R2 2D2 U2 2F L 2L 2D L2 D2 2U2 2L' D' 2U2 B' 2L B 2R2 R2 2U L 2L2 R 2F2 3R B' 2D 2L 3U L2 3U2 R' F' D2 2U 2L' R B 2R2 3F' 2L 3U 2L 2R R2 2F 2D 3F' D' 2D2 3U2 U2 2L' U F2 2R2
8. 3F 2U' F L 2R' U 2F U' 2R2 2F' 2L2 3R 2R 2D' 2B' F 2D 2U2 B 3U' F 2L' R' 2B2 D2 2D2 2U2 U' 2F F' U' 3R2 B 2L B 3U' 2R' B2 3F2 R2 2B' 2U' 2L' 2R R' D' 3R' 2B' L B D R 2D2 L' 2B' 2F' 2R' 2B 3U' 3F2 2R' D L 2L2 2R R2 F 3U2 2B' F'
9. L' B2 2B' 2F F L2 B' 3F D L' U2 B2 3U2 B' L2 2D' 2L' 3R B' 3R' D 2R' 3U' 3F2 F2 3R2 2R2 2D2 3R 3U2 3R2 3U' 2U' 3R' R 2F' F2 D2 3U 2L2 2R' 3F' 2L2 3U2 2U R' 3F2 2F U' 2B 2F' 2R2 2B' 2F2 D' 3U2 2B2 2F2 2R2 R U2 2F 2L2 2D2 2R2 3F D' 2R' D 2R'
10. 3F' F2 D' 3U' R U' B' F 3U2 3F' 2F 2R' 2F' 2L2 R2 2D' 3R' 2U 2B 3F' 2F2 R2 3U U' L' 3R F 2U L2 2R 2D2 2R 3U F 2D 2L D F 2L2 B' 2F2 2D 3U 2B 2R2 F2 2R' 2D2 2U B' F2 2U L' 3U' B2 2L' B F 3U L2 3R 2U L2 2U2 L F2 3R2 3U' L2 R'

11. 2L2 3F 2U 2L 3R' B' 2B' R2 3F 2R F2 3R 2B' 3F' F' 2L 2F2 2R D 2F 2D2 3U' 3F' 2D 2L2 3R' 2B2 2D 3U U' R' 2B 2F2 R 2U' B2 R U B' D 3F' 2D' U 2L' D2 R2 3F' U' 2B' 3R' 2U2 2R2 B 2D 2R2 2D 3U 3F2 3R2 D2 L' 2R' D' 2D2 L2 2L2 3R F 2R 3F2
12. B F' L' 3F' U 2F' F' 2D2 U2 L2 2D B' 2F' F 3R' 2B R2 2B' 2L' 2B2 F2 2L' 3F2 F2 D' 3F D' 2U 2L' U' 3F2 2D' F2 3U' 2L' 3U 2B2 3F' U R2 3F' 2D2 3U2 L2 F' 3R2 R2 2U 3F2 2U L 3R F2 3U2 3R B2 D' L 2L' 2B2 R' 2B 3F' U L D' F2 2U2 2F2 R





Spoiler: 7x7



1. 3F' 2R R 2D' 3U' 3R D2 3F2 2R' 2U B 3F2 3U' F2 R 3B' U F2 3D' 2F 3R2 2D 2F' F D2 3U2 2L' 2R' 3D2 3U' F 3R2 2B' F2 2U 3R F' 2R2 3U 2L' 3L' 2U 3R' R2 2B' 3B2 3F 2L2 3B L2 3R 2F 3R 3D2 U2 F' 3L' 2R2 D B 3U' L' 3L2 2U2 2L 2R D2 2U' L' 3D' R2 3D 2U' 3F' F2 2L' D 2D' L2 2B' U' F' L2 2L2 3R' F' 3D 2B2 D2 3U2 L 2L' 2F' D2 L' 3D 3B2 D 3F U2
2. 3L R2 F2 3D2 3L' 2B2 3F 3D' 2B2 2F' 2U2 3B2 3U 2B2 3B2 D 2D 3R' 2U2 B2 R' 3F F' L' 2B' 2U 2R R2 3U 3L R B' 3D' 3R' D 3F2 D2 B 2L' 2R2 B2 U 2R2 R' 3B2 3F' F' 3L2 3D 3B 2F 3L' R2 B R' D 3L' D 2L' 3U2 2B2 3B 3D' 2R2 D' U' F D 2D2 3U' 3R2 2U' 2L2 D 3D2 3U' 2U L 2F D' 3F' 3R' 3U R2 F' D2 2L2 2B2 L 3U' 2U2 B' D2 2D' 2F2 3R' B 3F' F2 2D2
3. L 3L2 D 3U' 2R' 3D2 2R' D2 2B 3U2 2B' 2D 2B F 3R B2 3F' 2D2 F2 2U2 2R D 3U R2 3D 3L2 B' 3B2 3R' 2D 3U' L D B2 3L 2R2 3B 3R2 3D2 3L2 R' B' 3F' 2D2 3L2 2R 3F 3R B' 2U' U' 3L2 3R' U' 3R' D' 3B' 3D 3F2 2R' 3B' 2D' 3D U2 B' D F' 2U L2 2L2 3R2 2R' 3D 3R 3B 3U' 2R2 2D 3R' 2F 2L2 2D 3F U' 3F D' 2D 3U' 2U 3R' 2B2 2R2 B' 3B' 3F' 2F F' D' U B2
4. 3D 2F2 3L 2B' 2D2 L 3R R' U2 3L' B' 3L2 2D2 2U U2 3L 2D2 R' 2U R' 2U' 2L 2R2 D' 3B 3F2 3L2 B2 2F D2 3D' L2 3R' 2R2 3F' 2D 2F' F' 3R2 3U L 2L2 2D 3U' U2 2R2 2U 2R 3D 3U L 2L2 3R' 2D' 2U 3B2 2F2 F' 3D2 2U2 L 2L R2 D' 3D2 2B 3R2 U' 3B 3U' 2L' 2R2 B' 3F L' 2L' 2B2 3L 3U 3B' D 2R 3D2 3U' U R2 D2 2U 3R 3U L 3B2 2D2 3D L 2D2 U R D2 2U2
5. 3U2 3L 3U2 L2 3D2 3U2 L2 D' U B2 3F D 2B' F' 3L D' 2U 2B 2D' 2R' 3U2 L' 3U 2B2 3L 3D 3B2 3D 3R2 3F 3L 2B 3R2 3B' 2L 2U' 3B' 2D2 3D2 3U' B' 3F' 2D' 2F F2 R2 B2 2D 3D2 U' 2B2 3B D L 3F D' 2D' 3U' B2 3B 3F2 F 3R2 D 3L2 F' 3U L' 3F2 3L' 2R' 3F 3R 2B D' 3R2 B2 2D 3F 3D2 F 3U 3R2 U 2R' F2 U' 2B2 2F U2 L 2L2 3R' B 3R 2U 2L' 3D2 B2 F

6. 2D2 2B' F L' B 3L2 D 3D2 3U2 3R 3F2 3R2 R' 2B 3F' 3L2 2B 2D 3R' 3U R2 3F2 2L 3D2 B' 2B 3R D2 L2 2L' 2F2 D2 3D' 3U2 2U 2F 2U 3B' L' 3L2 2B2 3F' R B2 3F2 F 3U B' 2B 2U' 3F 3L B R' 3F2 2U 2L2 F2 2D' L 2B2 3F2 2L' 2R 2F2 L 3R2 2R2 2D' L2 3R2 2R2 F2 3D2 3L' 2U B' D U' 2L2 R 3B 3F2 2F2 F 3L2 3F2 2F2 L' D2 3U2 2B' U2 L 3L' 2U' 3F' U2 2L 2D
7. 2U 3L' R' B' U2 B D L 2D B F2 D2 U2 B' 2F2 3D2 3F 2L2 3R' D 2D' 2R' D 3U R2 2D' 2R2 2B' 2U2 B 2B2 3F 2F F2 3L2 R 3B' 3U' 2L' B 2F' 3D 2B2 D' U2 3B 2D' 3D2 L2 F' 3R D' 2D' 3U 2U U2 2L2 2R2 U' 2L 2R' B R' 2D' 2U U' 3L 2B 3F 2D B 2F U2 L2 3U2 3L2 3D' 2R' 2F2 L' 3U' L' 2R2 B2 L' 2L 3L 3U' 2F2 F 2U2 U' L2 3R' 2F' 2R2 D' 3D' 3U2 2B2
8. 2R 2F' F' 2U' B' F 2U 3F2 F 3U2 3R 2D' U F' U' 2L2 2R 2D 3D 3U' R D' 2D' U' 3F' 2D2 U' 2R2 2B D 2L D2 2U2 2F2 3L2 3U B 3D 2F2 L2 3L2 F' 3D' 2U' R 2U F2 3U2 2B R 2U' U2 L 2L2 B 3F 3U' B' 3L 3R' 3D' 2B2 U 3F2 U 2R2 R2 2U' 3R' 2B 2U' 3L' 2D2 3B' 2U2 3B' 2U U2 3R2 2B' 2F' F 2D 2R 2F' 2D' 2U2 U2 R 3D2 3R 3B' 2U2 L 3B2 3U' 3R' F 2U L
9. 3R' 2B F 2L' 3D F' 3D' R2 U' 2B2 2F 2D 2F2 F2 3U2 U 3R' R B' 2B2 3B2 3F F2 2D' 3R' 2B' F2 3U' B' 3F 2L 2U2 2L2 3L2 D2 3D2 L2 3L U2 B' 2D2 U' 3L 2U' B' F' 3U2 2B' 2F2 L' 2L' R 3B R B2 2L 3B' 2F D 3L 3R2 2B' 3U 2U U' 3R2 3D2 F2 R' D 3L' B 2B' 3B' L2 2L2 3L 3R2 2R2 3U F' 3L' 2U' 3R 3U 2L 2R2 2U' 3B2 R2 D 3B L' 2L2 B 3B' R' 3U 2U R'
10. D' 2L 3R 3F' 2F2 F' D' 3U' 2F L 3R2 B' 2F' F 3U2 2U2 3F F' 3L R2 3D' 2B2 2F 3R2 2F D 3U' 3B' 2D2 2B2 3D 2L2 R' 2B2 3R 2D' 3D' L2 3U 3R' 2R' 3D 2B' 3D' 3U2 2L2 3R' R2 2D' 3D2 3B F U2 2L' 3D2 3L 2B 3L2 F' U' 2F' D2 F' D 2U F' 2L 3D2 3U2 3F 3R 2F2 F' R2 3U' B D 2L D2 3D' 2U' 2F' 2D2 2U' L B U 3R2 D' B' 2B' 2L' F2 3U2 2B2 R2 B' 3F U' B

11. 3F F2 3U 2F' 2U2 3R R2 2B2 F2 L 2L2 R2 F 3R2 2D2 2L2 2D' 2F D2 2D 2B 3L D' L 3L' B2 2L2 R 2D2 3U2 B2 2F U' L' 2B' 2F 2D 2L B' D' 3F 2D2 2R 3D' 3U L' 3R D' 3R2 3U' 2F L' 3D 2B' 3B D2 2R' 3F 2F 3D' 2F' 3U2 U 2F 3U' U2 F 2D' 3D 2B 2D2 B D' R2 F2 3U' 3L' D' 2L2 3U2 2B F U2 2B' 2D2 3U 2U2 B 3B2 U 3L R2 2B 3B' 2F2 3R' D2 3D U2 3B'
12. 2B2 2F 3D2 2U' 3R 2R D2 3B 2D' 3L2 R 3D' 2U 3L2 2R2 R2 2D2 3U 2U 2B' U L2 2U F D 2B2 2U 2F2 3U2 F2 3D2 3F D2 3D' 3F2 3D 3R2 3D L2 2L 3R2 B2 3L' 3B' 3U R' 2U2 3F' 2F2 F2 3D' B' 2B F2 3D2 2U 2L' R' 2F 2D2 2L 2B 3R2 R2 3F' F2 3D' 2F' 2D 3L2 D 3L U F L B U 2B2 U2 B2 D 3D' 3R2 3B 2F' F 3R' B2 3D2 L' 2U U' 2B 2U2 3R' D U 2R 2U2 3R





Spoiler: 8x8



1. 2L' 3L' 4R 2B2 4L2 U 3B2 4F2 4U2 4R2 2B' 2D' B' 4U' 3L2 3R2 R 2U 3R 4B 4L 2B 3F F2 4R2 2F2 D2 3U' 2L2 3L 3B 2U2 4F2 2L2 4L2 4R2 2B2 4B2 2U2 3B2 R' 3D' 3U L 3U' 2L 3L' 3R2 2R' 3D2 3R2 U' 2R' 4D' R' 2F' 3U' 3R' B 2B2 3F2 F' D 4U2 B' 4L 4U2 3B2 D2 2U B2 2R 2U2 4R2 3R 3D' F U' 3F 3D2 2L2 2R' R' 4B 3R 4D 4U2 3U' 2U 4B2 3R 2U2 2R' 4B2 3R 3B2 F' 3D 2U 3L R' F 2R' U 4F F' 2R2 2B 4L' B' L2 3B2 2F L 2L2 3D' 4U F 2D' R 

2. 3L' 4U L' 4L' 2B 3R' 2R' 2U2 3L B' 2B' 4U 3L' 4L2 2F2 4L 2B 3U 2B2 2D' 3D 4L2 2D' 4F2 2U 2B2 3R 3D 4B' 4D' 3B L 4R2 3R' R2 3F' F 2D' 3F 3D2 2L2 3U' L2 4L 2R B' 2F 2D2 3D' 3L' 4L2 2R' 4U' 3R2 3F L' 2F' U 4L2 3F' 2F' 3D2 3F2 D2 2B' 3L' 4F2 U2 3B' 4L' 3B' 3F 4R 2B2 2F 4L' 2B 3B' L 3L2 4R2 R 4B' R2 2B' 3B 4U 3U2 4L 4D2 R' 3U 2B 2F2 3U2 U2 3F 3L2 U 2F2 U B 3L2 4D' 2B2 2U2 3R' 2B' 2D' 2U' L 2L2 3L 2R' 2B2 L' D' 4D 2R2 F 

3. 2D' 3U2 3F2 2D' 4U L2 F2 4D B 4B 3F2 2F U2 2L B2 3R 4D' 4L 2B2 3B' 4D' 4F' 4D2 3U 2U L' 3B' 4F 4L' 2B 3B2 2D U' B' 4B F2 2R2 4F' L 3R2 3D' B 2R2 R2 2F' 3R B' 3B' 4B' 2D' U' 2B2 3B2 4F' 2U2 3B' 4F' D' U2 3B' 4B 4F2 F2 4L 3U' R2 2D 2R' 3D' 3B2 4R' 3R' D2 2D2 3U 4L 4D 3U' 2U2 3F 3L 2R2 D2 4U2 U' 3R' 3B' R' B 3R 2B2 D' L 2D2 3F' R2 3U' U2 4L2 2F2 4D2 F 4L 3D' 2U' 3L2 4R' 4B' 4L 2U2 4L 3R 3F' 2F' 4L' 2B' 4L2 4D2 4L' 4B 

4. 3F2 2F2 D2 3D 4U' L2 4D2 4L2 4R' 3B2 4F' L 3D2 4D' 2L2 2F 4U2 4F D' 2D 2R 3D 2B 4R 3R 2B' D 3U U' 4F 2D' 3R2 3D2 2B L2 3L' 3R2 3B' 3L2 3B 2R2 R2 4F' U2 3L2 4L2 4R' 3R2 U B 4L 2B 3U2 2U 3B 3U2 4F F' 4U 3L' 2R 2D 4D 3R2 2F' 4U' 2R 4U' 3U F' 3U2 U2 2L 2R' 4F2 3L2 3R' 3D' 4L2 3U B' L' 4B U2 4F D' 2R' 2D' 4D2 U 4F L2 4R 3B 2U 4F' 4U 3B2 4B' D 2D2 U' 2B L 2L' 4F2 3F2 F' 2L' 3U L2 2B2 2R' 2B2 2F' 4U 3L2 2D 2F2 U 

5. 2D 4R2 2R' R D' B' 4B' 4F 2F' F' 2D 4L 3R2 2R' 4U2 L' 4R' 2U2 4B' 3F' 4D B' 3F' D2 3U 2L R' 4B' D' 3U U' 2B R' 4F' 2F 2R 4B2 U L' 3R' B2 4L' 3B' 2R' 4U2 2F 2L' 4L' 4D 4B F' U L 3F 3U2 3L R' 2D' B2 3F' D2 4U 3B' F2 L2 2L2 R' 4U2 2F2 4U' B' 4B' L2 4R' 3U' 3L' 3F 2D 3R 2U 3B' D2 3D2 3U2 U2 F 2L2 3L2 2R 3U2 U 3L' 2U' 3F' U' L 3L2 4R 3R' R2 4D2 4B2 4D2 4U' 3U U 3F U' 4R D' 3L 4R 3U' 4B 3D F 4R' 2B' 3B 4F'





Spoiler: 2BLD



1. R' U2 F' U' R' F2 U F R U' 
2. F R' F' U2 R2 F U' R' 
3. F R' U R' U R2 F' R2 
4. U' R2 F R' U F R2 U2 F' U2 
5. R' F2 U2 R U2 R F' R U2 

6. R F' U2 F2 U' R' F2 U 
7. U' R F' U2 F' R' F2 U R2 
8. F2 U R' F2 U R2 U2 R' F2 
9. R F' U F2 U2 R2 U' R' F 
10. R F2 U' R F' U R2 F2 

11. U F' U' F' R' U F R2 
12. U' F R2 F R2 U' F U2 
13. U R' U' R' F U2 R U 
14. R U' R' U2 F U2 F U 
15. R2 F R2 F' R U R' F2 U2 

16. R' U' R U2 R' U F U2 F2 U' 
17. F' R U' F R' F R F' R 
18. R2 F2 R U' F2 R' F R U' 
19. F2 R' F' R' U R2 U F' U 
20. F R U2 F2 R F' R' U' R2 

21. R F R F2 R2 U F' U R2 
22. R2 U' R' U R2 U F2 U' 
23. F2 R' U2 R' U' F U 
24. U2 F' R2 F' U2 F U2 R' 
25. F2 R' U' R U2 F' R2 F U2





Spoiler: 3BLD



1. L' U2 F2 U' R' F2 B U' B U2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U D2 F2 D' R2 
2. F2 R2 D R2 D L2 F2 R2 U L2 D B' L' F2 U F2 U2 L' F R2 U' 
3. R2 U B2 D L2 D F2 U2 B2 U F' L B' D' R F2 U2 B L2 D B2 
4. D' F2 L' F2 D2 B' L2 D' B' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 R' U2 
5. R' D2 R2 F2 L B2 L' D2 R' B2 R' D' B2 D B' U2 R' D B' U2 

6. L' R' D2 L U2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 F' R2 B2 R D L2 R B2 D' R' 
7. B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U B U2 F2 D R' D2 L' F' R B' 
8. U' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' F' L2 F R U2 F D L U' B2 D' R' 
9. D B' U' L' D2 F2 B U' F2 L D2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 F R2 U2 F' B' 
10. D L2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' B' D' R2 U2 F' U2 B' L' D R U 

11. D2 F' U2 B2 L2 B D2 F2 L2 D2 F' U' B2 L R' B' D F D2 B F' 
12. F2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R U2 R' D2 F U B U' L B2 R' U R' 
13. R' F B' R F2 R2 D2 R' F2 L B2 R2 D' F2 B2 D' F2 D F2 B2 D2 
14. B2 D L2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' R B D2 F' R' B L2 D L' B 
15. L2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 L' B2 D' F' D F' D2 B2 L' 

16. L2 U2 B U2 B' L2 B' F2 R2 U2 B L' R' U' F U' F2 D2 U R' 
17. D B D2 F' U' L U' R B' R' L2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D F2 U2 
18. D2 L B' U' R L F D F' D2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 
19. F2 B' D' R' F' R B2 U2 L B2 R2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' B 
20. R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 B D2 B F2 D' R' F' R U L F' U2 L2 

21. U F2 D' U' B2 U F2 L2 R2 B' U' L2 B D2 L D2 F' 
22. F R2 U D' L F' R' B D2 F' U2 L' B2 L' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 
23. U2 F2 D F U F2 U2 F L' B' D' L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 
24. L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L' B D' L' F R U R D2 F 
25. F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D L2 F' U R' D2 F L2 B U L' R





Spoiler: 4BLD



1. Uw2 Fw Uw Rw Uw' U B2 R B Fw F L2 Fw2 F Uw Fw2 Rw2 F2 L' Rw' Fw D' R2 Fw' U2 B' Fw' L' U' Fw' F' Rw2 R' D' Uw2 L' Uw' U' L' D2
2. L Uw' Fw' F Rw2 F2 L Fw2 Uw2 U2 F D' Uw2 B F Uw Rw2 D F2 Uw2 U2 Rw' D' L Rw D B2 Fw2 F D' Rw D' Fw' F' Uw B2 Fw2 U Rw2 F2
3. L' F L Rw D2 Fw Rw2 R U B2 L' Uw' F2 U' B D U' F2 R F R2 F2 D Fw2 L2 R D Uw F2 Uw' Fw Uw Fw' F R2 Fw L' B2 F Rw
4. U L' D' U' Rw2 U' R Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw R B2 Fw' F2 R D2 U Fw' L Uw2 B L' Rw' F L R2 Fw2 U2 Fw' F R2 Uw B L' Rw2 Fw Uw B2 Uw2
5. Rw R Fw2 L2 D2 Uw U' B' U Fw2 D U' B' Fw' Uw' Fw U' Fw2 L2 D' B2 D2 Uw' L B' Fw2 D' L Fw2 F L' F' L F Rw R2 Fw L' B2 F2

6. Rw' B' U2 Fw' Uw B2 Fw' F' Rw R Fw' U2 R2 D U2 L' Rw2 R F' U2 F L' R Uw B2 Uw' U2 F2 L' Rw Uw U2 Fw D' L2 B' L B2 L R'
7. F' Rw U' Fw2 U' L2 R2 F2 L Rw' B2 Fw Rw2 D' L2 Rw2 R2 F U' B' D Uw Rw Uw U2 B' U L' R2 Fw2 D Rw' Fw' D2 Rw' D' L2 D Uw' R
8. Fw2 U2 R' Fw' R2 D2 Rw2 U R2 U' B Rw' U' Rw Fw2 Rw B2 Fw' R D' Uw R D U2 B2 R' D2 Fw' Rw2 U' R Fw2 D' L' Rw R' F2 R D B'
9. U' R2 B Fw2 Rw Uw2 F2 Uw L' U' L' Rw2 Fw2 Uw B2 L2 Fw' U2 L' D' U' R Uw2 U B R' D2 L B2 D2 F R' U B' F' R' Fw D2 Fw2 Rw
10. D' R2 U R' D' L2 D Uw' U R Fw2 F L2 Rw Fw2 Uw Rw2 F2 D2 Rw Uw2 L2 Fw Uw L U2 R2 D' U' R Uw2 F' D' U' B' Fw2 F2 Uw' U' L2

11. B Fw2 F2 R2 Uw' L' R' Uw' Fw Uw' Rw' B R2 Uw R2 Fw2 F' L Uw2 Fw' Uw' B Fw' F' Rw Fw Rw2 D2 F2 Uw Fw L2 B Fw F' D Uw2 B Uw F'
12. Fw' Uw2 Rw' R' D2 Uw Fw2 F' D B2 D Uw2 F U L' D' Uw2 Rw2 U2 L2 R Uw Fw2 F2 Rw' Fw2 F' Uw' U2 Rw' D Fw L' Rw2 F L2 R' F2 L' Uw'





Spoiler: 5BLD



1. Fw2 R Bw' F' D2 Dw U2 L' Rw2 Bw Fw F2 Lw' Dw Uw' Bw' F L' R Fw' F2 L' Bw U2 L2 B L' Rw R Uw2 Fw Uw B' D2 Dw Uw' R2 D Bw2 L' U F Uw' U' Bw2 D' Bw F U' L2 B2 Bw' Fw U' Bw Rw2 F' Lw' D' Dw2
2. Bw Dw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Fw F' Dw Lw Dw F' D2 L R2 Bw Fw Dw2 Fw U Rw Fw' R F' D L2 Fw' L R' Uw2 Lw' Uw2 B' F' Lw2 B' Bw' D2 L Dw2 Fw' U B2 F' Uw B2 Fw' D' F2 D Uw R Dw' Fw' Dw2 B' Lw' F2 Rw2 Dw' Lw
3. U' B2 Bw' Fw Rw2 F U' Fw' F Lw Bw F2 Rw' Fw' U2 B R2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 R' B Bw2 F2 Uw Fw2 Uw' U F Lw Dw' Rw2 Bw' L2 B2 Bw Fw F Dw2 L' Rw Dw' U' L2 Uw Rw' F' Uw L2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw R' B2 U Bw2 F2 R2
4. R2 D Dw2 U' L2 Rw R2 B' Bw2 D2 Uw' U' Fw' Dw F2 Uw' F D2 Bw' F2 L' U2 R D2 B' Dw' Uw2 R B2 Fw' U Bw' Uw B' Bw F Lw' B2 D Bw2 L Bw Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' L' Bw Lw' D Dw2 Bw R2 F2 L Rw' Fw' D2 Bw2 F'
5. Lw R' Dw2 L R' B2 D Uw' Lw' Rw' Uw2 U' B2 Lw R' D2 Uw Rw' D Uw L Uw2 Fw F' D Dw' U Bw2 Fw D' Uw Bw D' L Lw R' Dw2 L' Rw D' Uw U Bw Fw2 F D2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Lw' Bw2 Lw D' Rw' Bw' Lw Bw2 R

6. Bw2 Dw2 Fw' F2 Lw Rw' F' Dw U2 B' D L Lw' D2 Uw' F Rw2 Bw2 D2 F2 Rw B2 R2 Bw D Bw Lw2 D2 L2 Lw2 D' B F' Uw U2 Rw2 Dw2 U Fw2 F2 R Dw' Uw2 F2 L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Dw Rw Bw L2 Rw' Fw2 L' Rw' D' Rw2 B2 Bw2
7. Rw2 B D B2 Bw' Uw' B' Fw2 R F2 Rw D2 B Bw2 Lw' Rw' F Uw' U Rw Uw Bw2 D2 Lw' Bw' Uw2 Fw' D2 Rw2 U' B' F' Rw R U2 Bw' Fw R2 Dw' L' Bw2 F' D2 Uw2 U2 R2 B D2 B' Uw' L2 Rw2 B' D2 Dw Fw' U Bw2 R2 Dw2
8. B F' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Uw' R' Fw2 Lw B Bw F' Rw2 D2 Uw' U' R2 Dw2 U B2 Rw R Uw2 L2 Rw2 F' L2 Lw2 Rw R' Fw' Dw' Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 R2 U L2 Lw2 Rw2 B D' Uw Rw2 Bw' D Rw' Dw L' Uw2 Lw Bw'
9. Uw' U2 Bw2 L2 Bw Rw' R2 Fw' F R2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw U Lw2 B R2 D' L' D Rw2 U' L D2 Rw' D' U2 Fw Rw R B R' F2 L' R2 D2 U' L Lw' Rw2 R' Fw R U F2 U' R' B L2 Rw' R Uw2 B Bw Uw' L2 D2 Dw' F' Lw
10. Fw Rw' B2 Fw2 Lw2 R' F' Lw' B' Bw Dw2 R Dw R2 B' Bw Fw F' L2 Lw2 Fw D Uw F2 Rw2 U' L' Rw R' Fw Dw2 Uw' L' Rw Bw' D' Bw Lw2 U' Lw' Dw' B Rw' D' Lw U' Rw' Uw2 U' Fw Lw U2 Fw F2 U2 R' Dw2 B U2 Lw

11. L' D2 B Dw2 Bw' F' Dw Lw Bw R2 Uw2 Rw Bw' Lw2 Rw' R' Dw2 L Fw2 Dw' Lw' R2 Dw Fw' R2 D2 Dw2 L2 R2 D' F U F2 L2 Lw' B L Uw' U Rw' R2 Uw2 B' Uw L' Dw' Bw Lw R2 B D2 B F D2 Dw2 B' R2 Bw F' Uw
12. Rw Uw Fw U2 R' Bw2 F' Uw2 Bw2 D Uw' U' F Uw' Lw D' Bw Rw2 U Lw Rw Uw2 B U2 F' Dw U2 L' R' Bw Dw Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' Lw2 Fw R2 Uw' U' Lw D Dw2 F Dw Rw R2 Fw2 F' U Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Bw Fw' Uw'





Spoiler: 6BLD



1. 3F' 2F2 2U2 B2 U 2B F 2R' 3F' 2U' 2L' 2F 2D2 2R R2 2U' U 3F2 2L' 2U2 2B2 L2 D' R D 3U2 2R2 F2 3R2 U' 3F' D' 2D 3U U' F 2L D2 3R' D' 2U' 2L' U2 2F 2R2 R2 3U' 2U2 U 2B2 2D 2B2 3F 2F2 3U2 2B 3R2 R B F' L 2R' R2 2B 2D 2U2 2R D 2D' F
2. L U 2L R' 2U2 3F' 2L2 U' 2L' 3F2 3R' R2 2D' 2B2 D 2U2 L' 2B2 F2 D2 3U 2U U2 3R' D2 3F2 2L R 3F' U2 R2 2F2 F2 L2 2R' 2U2 2L' 2D2 2L R 3U 2L' 3U2 2L2 B 2R' 2B' 2R 2U2 U2 2B2 2F 2U2 F2 2L2 U2 3F' 3R' 2U 3F' 3U2 2F' 3R' R' 3F' D2 3U 2F2 3R B2
3. D' L F2 3U 2U 3F2 2D2 3R2 2D' 3F2 U F2 U' 3F F' 2U' 3F' 2F2 2L2 F2 D2 L B' U' L' 2F2 2D 2L2 D2 2D 2L2 2D2 B' 2B2 D2 2D' U F2 U2 R 3U 2L2 B2 2R' 3U' B' 2L 2R 2D2 3R2 2D' 2B 2F L 2L' D 2U2 L' 3R' F2 U' 2R' F2 3U' 2U' 2L 2F 2L 2F2 R'
4. 2D' 3R' 2F2 D2 2U' R' 2B2 2F' 2D 3U2 2U2 U' 3F2 F 3R' 2B F2 2U2 B2 2L' 3U 3R2 D' F2 D' L' 2F 3U' 2U2 F2 D2 3U' R' 2U U' L2 2L' 2R F' U' 2R 3U R 2B2 3F R2 F D2 2F 3R 2R 3F L' 2R' F2 3R' 3U' U' 2F' 2U2 F2 3R2 2U U 2F2 D2 2U' 2R 2B' F2
5. L2 3R2 2R' U F' L' 3U 2L2 D2 2B 2D2 L' D' 3F L' D' 2L2 2R2 2B2 3F' 2D 3U2 2U' 2B2 3U 2U2 2B2 3R2 2D2 F 3U U F2 U' L 2R' R D' 3R 2D2 B 3F' D2 2D2 3U2 2U U' 2L' 3R' 2R U2 F 3R' 2F F' 2R2 2D2 U2 2F' F 2R' 2D L2 2F' 3R D2 3U2 3F R 3F'





Spoiler: 7BLD



1. 3D' L' 2F' 2L2 D 3U U2 R2 2B U' B 2L' D2 3U L' 2R' 2D 2L D2 2D 3R 2R2 D 3U 2B D L2 3B2 F' 2R' D2 2R2 3F2 2L2 3D' 2R' 3D 2U' 3R 3D' 2L 3B D 2D2 U' 2R' R D 3D' 2F' U' 3F U F' 2R B2 3B U' B F D U2 3R' 2B 2F2 F2 3D' 3R 2D R2 2B' L' 2D2 3U R2 D2 F' 3D' 3U2 2U' U 2B' U' 3R 2F' 2D2 2L 3R2 B' 3F 2F2 D' 2R' B2 2F' D2 2L' 3D 3U' U2
2. 3U2 2L' 2D' 2U R B' 3B' F 3R' B R D2 3R2 R 3U 2L' 3R' 3D' L' 3L 3R U F D' 3D2 2L 2B 3B' 2F2 U2 3F 3L2 3U L' 2F' 3R2 2D 2U2 3R' 3U2 3L2 3D B 3D 2U' U 2F2 F2 R 2B2 3R' 2U2 L 2L 2D 3D' 3U' B2 2F F 3L B' 3F 2F2 F 3R2 3D' U L 2L' 3L2 2R 3D B' F 2D2 2B 3F L' R' U' 3B L' 2L' B' 3D B2 2D' 2F2 2L2 R2 3F' 3R2 3B 2L2 2R 2B2 3D2 B' 3F2
3. 2D' 3B2 F 2U' U' B 2L' R 2F R 3D' U' 3B 3F2 3D' B 2B2 2U2 L' 3B 3F2 2F L' B' L2 2R U' R2 3B U L2 R 2F' D 2L2 R' B 3B2 3D2 2R' 2B2 2L' U2 3R R 3D2 3U 2B' 2R2 3B D2 3L 2R' 2B 3L2 2R2 R F' L2 2D 3D2 3U L 3B 2R 3B 2F2 3L' 2F F' 3D' B2 D2 U' R2 2D2 3B2 2F 3D2 2F 2L2 2R' F 2D' U' R' B' 2U2 3B 2R' 3F R D2 3U 2B2 3R 3F2 2F F2 2L2
4. 2B' 2U B2 3L 2F 3L' 3D' L' 2D2 B2 2B' 3B 2L2 3L 3B2 D' B2 2L2 3L' 3B2 F D L R2 B' U 3L2 2D2 3B2 3L B2 3L' 3R' 2U2 U2 3B2 2U2 3L R2 3F2 F 3L' 3B2 2D2 3R B' 3B2 2L 3B' 3D' F' D' B2 2R2 R2 3B 2D2 3F2 2F' 2D' L2 R2 D' 2U' L2 3L2 R2 3D2 B' 3F2 2D' 3U L 3U' L R 3B 2U2 U 3B D B' 2D2 2F' D 2L' 2F' 3L 2U' L 2D' U2 2L' 3R B2 2F 2D 3B2 2R 3B'
5. 2L' 3L B2 D 3R' 2R R' B' 3R 2R' 2B' 3L2 2F R2 F 3L2 2F 2D' 3F2 U R' B 2B' 3D' 2B 2U' 2B 3B R F' 3D2 3U B F' D' 3B2 F' 2L 3D' 3B2 3D2 3U' 2U 3R 2D' 2B' 3D' 2F2 3D2 2F' F' 3L2 3D2 2R F' 3U' U' 3F2 2L B2 3R2 B 3R 3D U L2 2B2 F2 L' 2D' 2L2 3D' R2 D' 3U2 3R2 2R2 F2 2U R F2 D2 3D' 2R 3U 2F2 F 2L' 3F2 F' D' 3D 2B 2D' F2 D' 3F' R' B2 F2





Spoiler: 8BLD



1. 2F2 2L 2B' D' 3U 3L 4R U' 2F2 2L2 3U B2 2D' 4D 2F' 3L 2U2 2L2 3R' 4U' 3B' 4B2 4U B' 4R2 B 2D 4R F' D' F2 2L B2 D2 4R R 4F2 3F 4R' 3R2 2F 4D2 2U' 4R 4F' D B 4R 2U2 2B2 4D' 2L2 4U 2R 2D2 4F 3D2 F 3L' 4L 3R2 3D2 2L' 3L' 2U2 B 4L 4D 4F' 4R F' 4U2 3R2 B2 L B 2B 2F 2R 4B 3F 2D' 4B 3U2 L' 2F' 2U2 3R' 4U' 2L2 3B 4B2 3F' 2U 3R2 2U2 L' 4B' 4U2 4B' R' D2 3B 4U U' 3R 4B2 3L2 4F 3F2 3L2 4L' 4R' 2B' 3B' 4B2 F2 4D2 U2 2B2 

2. L2 2L 4R 2D2 2R2 U 2B 4B2 4D2 3R U B' D 3U 4F' 3D F2 D2 2U2 F' 2D2 3B 4F 4U2 4B 3R2 3B' 2D U2 F 4L 4R R 3D 4F F 4R 4U2 U2 3L 4F2 3L2 2B 3D' 3B 4F2 R' 2U' R' D 2D2 4D 4U 3L 4R' 2U 2L' 2F 2R 2D2 3B' D2 4R B' 2B2 4F F' 3D 2U' 3L 4R 2R2 R2 4U R' 4F 4U2 2U' 3B 4R 3B 4B2 L2 4L R 4D' 4B' 2R' 3U 3R 2B' 3L 2R R 4U 3L 2B2 F2 2R' 3D' 4U' F2 2U B' 3D' U 4B' 4R 3B 2R 4F 3F2 L' 4U2 2R 2D2 3D2 2F2 3D' 4R2 

3. R2 2D 3D' 2U F2 R 3F' D B' 3B2 F' 4D' 4U2 3L 2D2 F' D 2U2 4F' 2D F 2L' 2R 2F' 2L 4B2 3F D U2 3R' 2U 2L' 4F' 2D2 U 2F2 4D' 4U R' 3D' B 2R2 2U' 3L 4L2 2U' 2R2 D2 2D2 2U2 3L 2D' 3L 3U' 3B 4R2 R 4F' R 2D' 4D2 3F D2 4D2 4U' 2B2 3L' 2R2 2B' 4R' 4F 3L 4L2 B 4R' 4B2 3F 2L2 2R 3B' 2D' 3F2 R 3F 4U2 L2 4R 2D2 3D 3L2 4L 2B' 4F D B 4L2 2B' 3B' 4U U 2L 3R2 B' 2F 2L2 3B2 4B D' 3F' 4R 2B' 2F2 U 3F 2L2 B2 4B2 2R2 3F' 2F'





Spoiler: Multi-BLD






Spoiler: 1st Attempt



1. D2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 F' U2 B R' D' F R2 U F2 L' B R 
2. B2 F2 U2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 R U2 L' F' D' U B2 L' U L2 U' F U2 
3. R2 D2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 R B D' B2 D' F2 L' D2 F U' 
4. D2 B2 R B2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 U2 R2 B L2 B L2 U' R' B2 R' U2 F2 
5. F U2 B' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F' D B2 D' L2 U' R' F' D' R2 B2 L 

6. R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F R B' U' F U L U L U L' 
7. U2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B' R' D R2 D F2 L2 U R2 U F2 
8. R2 F D2 B U' R' B' U' D' F U2 F U2 R2 B' U2 D2 B' U2 F2 
9. L2 B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R F2 D R B' D' U B L' B2 
10. U2 B' D2 U2 F U2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L' F D U2 L' F' R 

11. F2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 L F2 R U2 L F D' B2 U' F' L' B' R B 
12. B2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 B' U2 R D' F' U' F L B R' U' R 
13. D' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D' U' F R D' U R' B' U2 F2 
14. U2 L2 D' U' B2 D R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B L2 B D' B L B' D2 F' R' 
15. B2 R U R' B U L' F B R F2 L F2 B2 R' U2 D2 R' F2 L2 

16. B2 U2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 R B2 L2 U' L' R2 F D' L2 F R D2 L 
17. B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 R' B' F2 D' U' R' U' R B D R 
18. F D' R2 B L B' D2 R F U2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 
19. B D2 B' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' D L' B F' L' D2 U L D2 R2 
20. U2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 R' U2 B' F D' F D' U' L U2 B 

21. B D2 B L' U' B2 L' B D' F L2 D2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 F L2 B' 
22. U F2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R' B' F D U R B2 F D U2 
23. F2 L2 U2 F R2 F U2 R2 B' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 R B2 U L2 F' L2 
24. U2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 L R' F D2 U F' L2 F L R 
25. D U F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D B F2 D2 L' D L2 F U2 L' U2 

26. U F L2 U2 D2 B2 L2 U R' B U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 U' 
27. F U' D B2 R L D' R' U' R2 F D2 B2 R2 B' L2 B R2 U2 D2 
28. F2 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 R B2 R F2 L B' F L' U L' U2 L' F2 U 
29. D' B2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U' F' L' U B2 U' B' U R U2 
30. D R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D R2 F R2 F U R F2 L R2 D B'





Spoiler: 2nd Attempt



1. U' F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U B' U' R U2 B D R2 U' F L 
2. L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U R' B F D U' R U2 B' U2 R 
3. B' R2 D2 B L2 B' L2 R2 B R2 D L D' L' D F U2 B2 F' 
4. U L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U R2 B' R2 F U F' D R2 B2 R U 
5. D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 F L2 R' D2 B2 F' D R2 U' R2 D2 

6. F' B2 D B2 U2 R' L F' U' L U D B2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U 
7. B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D' R U2 L D' U' L B' D L2 U 
8. F R F2 L B L2 F' R U' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 
9. R B2 F2 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' D B F R' F2 R2 U L' R' F' 
10. F2 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L D2 L R' B' D2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 F L R2 

11. R B' L U B2 L' F U2 B' D' L2 F D2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 F 
12. D2 F2 R B2 R U2 L2 R U2 F2 U2 F D' L D B U B2 L 
13. F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R D2 U L2 B D R2 F2 L2 U' 
14. U R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 R2 D B2 U2 R F2 D2 B2 L' U F' L' U' 
15. U F2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U B' L' D' B' D U2 B U' L' U' 

16. F2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F' L' B2 L' B U B2 F L2 B2 U' 
17. D2 U2 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R B' L D' R' D' F D B2 
18. U2 F2 L F2 R' U2 R' D2 L2 B2 L D R F' L U R' B2 F' L' R2 
19. B2 R2 F' U F' D B L B2 R' U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' 
20. U2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R U L' F2 U2 L F' U' 

21. R U2 B2 L' B2 L D2 R' U2 L2 D2 F R' D' F L' U R' B' 
22. R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L' D' B' D2 F2 R' F2 L2 U B' 
23. L B' U2 L D2 F' U D' B' U2 L2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U D2 L2 F2 
24. F' D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 B R2 U2 R' F' U' B2 L D2 R U L' R 
25. U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 U R2 D F2 D L' U' B2 D R' B F' D' L' R2 

26. L2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B L' D' B' F' R' F' R' D' U' R 
27. L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' R' B D2 L F' R' U F U' F' 
28. U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 L D B U' L U F2 D2 F R 
29. F' L2 U' D2 F D B' R' F2 L' U2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' 
30. R L2 B U' B' L' U2 D L' B' U2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F B L2





Spoiler: 3rd Attempt



1. B2 F2 R D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R B2 U2 B' U F' D2 R' B' R U' B 
2. R' F2 D2 L' D2 L F2 D2 R D2 L2 D' R' D' U' F R' B' D L2 F 
3. D2 B R2 B' D2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 R' F D R2 U L' R2 U' B' F2 
4. L2 D2 L D2 F2 R B2 L' D2 B2 R' U' R U' F' L' R D2 B R U' 
5. U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F' R' F2 D2 U F' D B2 R' 

6. D2 R U2 L' D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R B' D2 R D L B L F' U' L 
7. R D' R B' L' U2 R2 D' L B2 D2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 B' 
8. D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 D U' L2 U L F R' D R D2 R2 B' F U2 
9. F2 U2 B U2 R2 F L2 F D2 L2 F' R' D' R B2 L B' F U2 R' B' 
10. U B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 R' U' B2 L' U' B' L' R2 F' L 

11. L2 U L2 B2 U B2 D2 U L2 U' R2 B L2 D' U2 B R' B2 L' D' F' 
12. R' F B2 D2 B2 D B2 U B R' U F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 D 
13. F2 D2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 D L' D' R2 B2 F' U' L U2 L' 
14. R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R' U2 L U2 F2 R' F' L D B' L' B R U' B F' 
15. R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U' R B' U R' F2 D2 F' L U B 

16. L B2 D2 F2 R U2 R' B2 U2 R F' U2 B' D U' L' B F2 U' R' 
17. R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 D2 F D' L D2 B F' R D' L' F 
18. D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U L2 U F U2 F R B2 R D' R D' U 
19. R' D R F' L' B' R2 B R' D' L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 
20. F2 L' B' L' D' F D R L U' F' D2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 B D2 B2 U2 

21. L2 D L2 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 U' F R D B' L' D B' L 
22. R2 F2 L' F' D B R' F U R2 B U2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 
23. L U' L2 U2 L' B U' R2 L B U R2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D2 
24. B L2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 D' L B D2 F' L' U2 L' B2 R2 
25. F B L D F2 D2 R' B2 U F' B2 R' U2 R F2 R D2 L' U2 D2 L2 

26. L F2 R B2 F2 R D2 L' U2 L2 F2 U' F' D' F2 L U' R' B' U L' 
27. L F2 L' D2 U2 B2 R U2 L2 R B D' U L2 F R2 D F R2 
28. L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 B' F2 D2 L' B L2 F U L U2 
29. U D2 F2 B' D2 R L' U' R' B U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 B' U2 
30. D2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U L' F2 R U' B' R2 F2 U2 B2





Spoiler: 4th Attempt



1. L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 L D R2 B U L' F D' B L2 
2. L2 F' R2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' U' B2 D' F U' B' R D U2 F' 
3. U L2 R2 D L2 R2 U L2 D L D U2 R2 F' D' B' R' F2 D 
4. R2 B R2 L U L' U2 B2 D B R2 D2 B' D2 B U2 B L2 U2 F2 
5. B2 L D2 B' U F' D2 B' R' F L2 F U2 F D2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 

6. U' L2 B U2 R B' L' F2 L F2 D B2 U B2 D R2 B2 U D 
7. U R2 U B2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F' L D' L U R' D F' R2 F 
8. B2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 B L2 R2 F2 R D F' R D' 
9. B2 L2 D2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B R D2 U L' B' R2 D2 L' F 
10. B2 U R2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 B' F2 L' R' F D2 B' D' 

11. F B' L2 F D2 F' D B' L' F R2 F2 D B2 D F2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 
12. L2 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 B2 D F' U L2 D B' U2 R' B2 D 
13. U2 B L' B' D L' D2 R2 F' R2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 
14. U' L' F' R' D' R2 B2 R2 B' L U' F2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U' D2 
15. F2 D' B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B L R B L2 U2 B U' B' D' 

16. L2 D F R B' L F2 R2 B' L2 U F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 
17. U2 D' B D2 L2 D2 B' D L U' R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U' F2 B2 D2 
18. B2 D L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D B' R' B D F' D' U B' F' 
19. L2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 F L' R2 D2 L U' F2 D' F D' R2 
20. L' D2 F' R B R2 F2 D' B' L F2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U 

21. U2 F L2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 L2 U' L2 B' L D R' U' R2 D B2 
22. L2 F L2 B D2 B F2 L2 R2 F' L' R2 U B' D2 L D2 R2 D' F' 
23. U F' L' F2 L B D' F' R U L' D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 
24. F' L2 B' U2 F2 R' D B' U' D F2 L' F2 L2 F2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 R 
25. B2 L B2 R B2 L B2 L2 F2 R' F R' U F L U2 R B2 L' R2 

26. D L2 R2 F2 D R2 D' R2 D L2 D B' D' F2 L R' F D L2 F2 D2 
27. D R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' F' L D' B U F' D F 
28. U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 L R' B' D' L' R2 F2 R2 U' R 
29. D' R2 D R2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 B' D2 U F2 L F2 D' R' F2 U 
30. B' D2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 U B D2 L R' B' D U2 R' F2





Spoiler: 5th Attempt



1. D B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 F U2 R' U F' L' D' L2 B U 
2. D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F U2 B' L R2 D U' L2 F' 
3. D2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B F2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' D' R F L' B U' R 
4. R2 L2 U2 L U' R2 F D' L' U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 B D2 B2 
5. R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D B' U' B2 L D2 U' B' R U' B2 F 

6. B' U2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 D2 F L2 R2 U B U' F L D2 B' D2 B' F' 
7. U D2 L F R2 D' R2 L B R' B2 U2 R2 L F2 L B2 R F2 L' 
8. L2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R' U2 F' L D' B' U F R D R 
9. U F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U2 B' L B L F' D2 R B D' R2 
10. F2 D R2 F2 U R2 U B2 D' R2 D R' F D' U L' B2 D R' D2 F2 

11. F2 D R2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U F U2 B2 R D F' L2 R U' R2 
12. R B' R' B2 U F U B R D' R D2 L2 U2 L' F2 B2 L F2 R D2 
13. B2 L2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 F L' U B R F' D2 R B2 L2 
14. R2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' L F L' U B' F' R D F R 
15. L' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R U2 L B2 D U2 R B L B2 F D' B F2 

16. B2 D2 B L2 F D2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 R B U2 B' D' L F' U' 
17. D2 B' D2 F' U2 B L2 F L2 B2 D L' B' U R' B2 D2 L' D2 
18. U F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 B2 F2 L' B' R' D' L' B U2 L' F2 R 
19. F2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 L' F2 R' B' F D B' L' B L' R2 D R 
20. R2 U B2 U L2 D U2 L2 U B2 U2 L' U' B2 F D2 B' D' U2 R2 U' 

21. B2 R U2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 L2 U2 L' U' L' B F2 L' F U L' R2 F 
22. D' B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D' F' R B2 D2 U L' R' F' D B2 
23. L2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 D' B R2 D U2 L' F U 
24. R U R2 B L U' R2 F' D2 F L2 B2 U B2 R2 U L2 U D' F2 
25. R D2 L2 B2 L2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R' D' F2 L F2 U B2 R' F L' U' 

26. R2 U2 L B2 L' R2 F2 U2 R B2 D F L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B' D B' 
27. R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B F R U F2 D' U' R' F2 
28. D F L U' R2 L' B D' L F R2 L2 B' U2 F R2 B' R2 L2 B2 
29. L2 U F2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' R B2 R B2 D R' B' L' B 
30. R2 F D2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 F R' D2 L' B' R2 D' R' U L2 U'








Spoiler: OH



1. U2 D2 L2 D' R B2 U2 F2 L' F' R2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 
2. D U2 B2 D' B2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R' D' R' U F' L' U' F L2 R 
3. F L2 D B U' L' U' D' F L2 U L2 D L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' 
4. U L2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D R2 D' B' L' R2 F R2 U' R' U2 B D 
5. D F2 U2 B D2 L F U2 R F2 D' B2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 U F2 

6. B R2 U2 F D B' L U F L' B' L2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 B' D2 L2 U2 
7. F2 U' R2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D F D2 L U' B2 L2 B' L' B2 F' 
8. L F2 D B D R' D F D B2 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F U2 
9. U R B2 L' B' U2 R' F2 D' R2 F U2 B' D2 F L2 B L2 U2 B 
10. R' F2 R' B2 L' F2 L' D2 U2 F2 D' R' D2 R B L F2 R' B' 

11. B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 B' D2 F2 L U B2 D2 U B' 
12. F2 D2 U2 L2 F' R2 B D2 R2 D2 L B F' U' B' F' D F' L B2 
13. D' R B' L' D' L2 F' B L U' F' U2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 
14. F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L' R U B R2 F' D B F' U 
15. F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' R' B' F L' D' U F' U R2 D 

16. U2 D2 L' U' R' D R' D2 L2 F L2 U' F2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 
17. F2 U' F' B U2 L' B D' R D2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 
18. B2 L' D2 R' F' U' R' L U' F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R L2 U2 R' D2 
19. U2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U L2 R2 D' U2 B U' L' B F' U B2 U2 L U2 
20. F R' L2 F' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 R D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 

21. U L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' B' U' R U R2 D F' L F' 
22. F2 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D' R' B' R2 D B F' L U' B R 
23. U2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 D B2 F2 R2 D' B' D2 F' D2 R2 D L' D R U 
24. D2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 R D2 L' F2 R2 D B L' D2 L' F L' R' D L 
25. L2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 F2 D' L F D2 L R F2 U' L2 D2 

26. U' F2 U B2 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 L2 F' R' D' B R2 B F' D R' D2 
27. U2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 B' L2 U2 R B' L' B2 U' F D' L2 B D 
28. D2 B2 R2 F' U D' B2 L' F R' U2 F2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 D F2 
29. B2 L D2 L' R' D2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' D R B' R' F L D F' U B 
30. D' R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 R U' B' F' D R U' F' R' D2 

31. F2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 F L2 F' D2 F2 L F2 L D' F R U' L' B' D 
32. R2 B L' U' F' U' D' F R' L2 D2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U R2 F2 B2 
33. R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 B' R U2 L' F2 U' F2 D B' U 
34. L' B2 L' U2 L B2 U2 L' R2 B2 R U' L' B2 D2 F D' U' R2 B' F2 
35. D2 F B' D2 R' U B' D R' D' B2 D2 R2 F' U2 F L2 F' U2 R2 

36. U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U' B L2 F' L2 R' U' B L2 U 
37. F2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 B' U' B2 F2 R' D' F D2 L' U2 
38. R2 B L2 F' D' F2 B' R D' F L2 F2 U' D2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 U 
39. D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 L' D2 F' U B L' D B' R2 B D 
40. L2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U R B2 R B2 D R B' L2 B2 R' 

41. R' U2 R2 U L U' F2 R B' D2 B' U2 D2 B R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 
42. F U2 L2 U2 F L2 B L2 F R2 F' L' U' R2 F D' U2 F' L2 R' F2 
43. F L2 F2 L2 F L2 B U2 B' L2 B' L' R D F R2 U B2 U' B2 F 
44. D2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F R' B D2 U' B U R2 U B' L 
45. F2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L B' F U2 R2 B2 L D' L U2 

46. D L' B R2 U' D2 L B L2 F L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D R2 L2 B2 
47. R2 B2 F' D2 F' R2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R' F' D2 F U' L B2 
48. B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' F2 D' R B' R2 F' L2 F R' 
49. U R2 B2 L2 F2 D U L2 U' B2 R2 F D U' B2 L F L2 B2 L' 
50. F2 L2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' B R U' F2 R2 D' U' F U





Spoiler: Feet



1. B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 D' U2 B L B R D' L' R2 B' D' 
2. D2 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 U' L2 R2 U R D' U' F2 L' F' L' R2 U' R' 
3. D2 R F2 R F2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 R B R' D' F U L' B2 U' L' U' 
4. B' U B' L' B' R' F' U R F L2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 
5. L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 B2 D F' L' D' B' U' B' D' B' D' 

6. U' R2 F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D2 B R U' B U2 L F2 D2 B 
7. R2 F' L2 B R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B D' B2 U' B2 R2 D' R F2 U2 
8. D R2 B2 F2 D' U' B2 F2 U F2 D' B' L D' L' R F' R F2 D B2 
9. R2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 U R' D2 U2 B R F2 R' U' B R' 
10. D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 U B2 L U F' D2 R2 D2 R2 D B' R' 

11. R2 D2 B2 L' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U' F R' B D2 R2 D2 U2 
12. U2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' U2 F2 D' U L R D F' D' F2 D' F





Spoiler: MTS



1. D L2 D' L2 D R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B L D' R2 D' F D B' L' U 
2. B' D2 F' D2 U2 F U2 F L2 F2 L' U' L B2 F U2 L' F' D B2 
3. D2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U F2 D' R2 U' F L' D2 L R B2 D2 B F' 
4. R' B U' B2 L' U F' U2 D' L' D2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 B 
5. R' L' U' R2 L2 B' D2 B2 U F2 B2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' 

6. L2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 R' D' B' F2 U2 F R' D F L2 B2 
7. U2 B U2 F D2 R2 B L2 F L2 F' L' U R' F U B U' R U' 
8. L2 B U2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D B' L D B D' U R F2 U 
9. L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R D2 B D2 L2 B2 D' B' L 
10. D2 B L2 D2 B' L2 F L2 R2 B2 D2 R D' F R' D' U' R B2 U2 

11. B U L2 D' F R' D B L' B U' D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U L2 
12. B U2 L2 B U2 R2 B' F' U2 L2 F L' B D B U F D2 L D'





Spoiler: FMC



1. D2 R' B2 D2 R U2 R B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B' D2 U' L D2 B2 F' D' 
2. D' L2 B U' R2 U2 F2 L' B R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 
3. U R D F' U' L B' L2 F U D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 
4. R2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D F U2 B2 F U' R U' 
5. L2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' F D2 L B' F L2 B D' U' L' F R'





Spoiler: 2-4 Relay



1. 
2) U F' U' R U F2 R' F' U' 
3) B2 D B2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 D R2 B' L2 F' D' R B F2 R D F 
4) R L f2 R2 f F2 D2 F r L U r2 D R2 f B' D R f2 r2 U2 D' F U' L2 F2 B L u' f2 B' r B2 f r2 B2 D L' B D' 
2. 
2) F R' U R' U R' U2 R U2 
3) B2 R' B2 U' R2 F U B2 L B L2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D B2 D L2 
4) L2 r D r D' L' u2 B2 F' U D' B D2 L' u D L2 U' R2 r' u2 R' B L2 D L' f' u' B' U' f B2 r2 D2 B' F2 u' L2 U f' 
3. 
2) U2 R' F' U2 R' U2 F' R' U' 
3) R2 D U L2 D B2 F2 L2 R2 D L' D U R U B D2 L' F U 
4) U L D2 R' u2 r' R F L2 r' F u2 D2 U' L2 u' L' F R u' D L' u2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 R B2 L2 D' r2 F' U r2 R' B U2 R' 
4. 
2) R2 U F' U' R U' R F U2 
3) D2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 R' B R D U B F2 L' D 
4) L' U2 f2 U' B' L' r' F U L f' F2 R D L' u2 F2 U r R B F' u2 F' L2 f F D' L2 U2 L R' D' f R' F2 r' D2 B' R 
5. 
2) F U F2 U2 F' U F R' U 
3) D L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D' F L2 F2 D F' R F U2 F D2 
4) R D' u' R f' u L R u' L' f2 D2 L2 F B2 U f u U' D2 F2 U' f2 U2 F2 f U r2 F2 u B r' U' r U' B2 D' r' U2 u 
6. 
2) R2 U' F2 U2 F' R' U R2 F' U' 
3) R D L F B' R U D' R' D R2 D2 R2 F' B' U2 D2 R2 F U2 B 
4) f2 D r' L2 D B F' R2 F B2 u' f' u' R' F2 B U R L' F' B2 L D2 B' r R' u D' U r2 u' F' u' F' U f U2 D2 F2 f 
7. 
2) R U F' U' R F2 U' R' U' 
3) L2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 B L2 R D2 R2 F' L' F' D' B' R F2 
4) L2 D f u' D F u' r2 F' f R' U2 r u F' R' B L r2 F' R2 U' F' r2 u r U' L F' f' L F2 r f' r R u f L' r 
8. 
2) U' F2 U R F' R2 F' R U 
3) F L' U2 L' B' U' F2 L' F' R B D2 R2 U2 F' U2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 
4) u' D' B2 D F' L' B r U' B2 r D' L' R u L f2 r2 U2 u2 r2 D U' F2 D R' r' L' U2 f U2 F R2 F R' D' R' L' f2 B' 
9. 
2) U R' F2 U R' F' R' F' U' 
3) D2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U L F D' B2 R D2 L U B R' 
4) B L2 F2 r D2 f u2 f D2 u2 B' U f2 u' U2 f2 R' D u U2 B2 r' L u' L B' f r U r2 R' F r2 u D L' D2 L U2 D2 
10. 
2) F' R F' U F U2 R U R' 
3) B2 R U2 L R B2 R' U2 L' D2 B D' F' D U L' U' F2 U2 
4) f2 r' F r F D f' U r D2 r L2 R' D2 r2 u2 f' r' u r f2 u2 U' f D r2 B F D' F2 R u2 D2 r' f' u2 r D r2 L' 
11. 
2) R F' U2 F R2 F' U2 F U 
3) L' B' R2 B2 D B' R F' R' F2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 
4) B' U' u2 F' U B2 F L r2 u' D' R' U' R' r2 u' r F2 r D2 f' B F U2 R' U u' F' R B F f r u' F2 L2 F' R' F u' 
12. 
2) U' R F R' U R' U R2 F2 
3) B2 F2 L F2 L2 U2 L2 R' B2 L2 D2 B' D' L2 B' R' D R2 D U B2 
4) f2 L B' D' r2 F' B D' U f2 B u r' R D2 L2 B' D2 U2 B' F R U2 L2 D2 U' F2 U f2 B' F' r' u L' D' L2 u2 L' B U 
13. 
2) F2 U2 F U F2 R' F U2 F' U' 
3) D B2 D F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U B' R' U L' U B R' U2 L2 
4) D2 F r' B2 L' U2 R F R2 D R f2 B' U' L R f D' F2 f D r u R2 f2 r L2 R' F2 L F2 R' D r f' D U' f2 R' U' 
14. 
2) R' U R' U R2 F' U F2 U' 
3) U2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D L' D U2 F' L' B D' F2 D L' 
4) F' f' r' u' r F' L2 D2 B2 U' r2 F u2 B R2 f F U' B2 u2 f2 r F' D2 f B F2 U B' R2 U u2 F U2 r L B' u D' r 
15. 
2) U2 F2 R U' F R2 F2 U' R' U2 
3) D2 F2 U2 L2 B' F' L2 F' R2 F L2 U' F' U2 F2 L B L2 R D B 
4) D' F' U2 f2 r2 U' f2 D' r2 B u' R' f u' D2 R U2 u2 r L f D F2 r' u F L' F2 R B r2 U2 F u D' R2 f' F2 U B2





Spoiler: 2-5 Relay



1. 
2) F' R2 F' R F2 R U2 R' U' 
3) B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 L2 B U2 F2 L U' B' R2 B L2 R2 
4) r' R' D R D2 F' f2 B' U L2 U u2 D2 F' D2 B' D r' B' r2 R' F' r' f' U B2 u U2 r U2 L2 U' L2 f' u r2 D2 u2 U2 r2 
5) l2 D u' r2 f2 r2 D u' r2 B D f2 D2 R' f r2 f B' R' F2 d f2 L' u2 b' d2 R' u L' D b' U2 u L2 u2 b' L' d2 r' L d2 R2 f U F d' L' F u2 F' r U' l2 u2 L2 R' r' U' r B 
2. 
2) R2 U' F' U2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 
3) R2 L F R' L U' L2 B' D' F' L B2 D2 L' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R L2 
4) R' B u f r2 B u2 r2 F R2 U2 L' u U2 F D F' R' u' D2 R' U' F' D2 u' f2 u' r2 L2 f2 L' r f' L2 F f2 u U' r2 R' 
5) l2 r F d2 b B2 U' f2 F d' B2 U d F' U' B' u' d R' D2 l D' f2 B L' d b' u2 l F' r' U F' f2 U' u2 R' r' B' u2 d2 R d F D' B' D' U2 l d2 R b2 l' u' d' U D' L' d2 U 
3. 
2) U R U' R' U R U2 F U' 
3) R D2 R B2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 B' R' D' F2 R2 D L F' D2 F' 
4) L r' D R2 f D' u' U B2 D2 L' U R' F U' r' D2 U2 f' u U r2 L2 f2 r D' r' F u f r' D2 L2 u2 U' r B' R2 D u2 
5) l2 b' l' r2 B' b2 D L f' b2 U2 l2 L' R' D B R f B2 b' U2 F f' U2 R d f2 R U B' L F B r2 B2 R U l' F2 r2 B L U2 l2 U' B R' F2 B2 r' R2 d B D2 F' D' R' d U' D' 
4. 
2) U' R' U2 R F2 R2 U' F2 U' 
3) F' D' B U' D2 R' F2 L2 B D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 
4) L2 u' U2 L2 U2 u' f D2 f' B' u2 R' f R2 u' r' L2 u' D2 r' U f' D2 f R2 r u' f2 U' R L f2 U f2 D' B2 R D2 F2 U2 
5) B U2 L b' D L' U B L D2 l R' d R' b2 U' B d2 f2 d' R2 l' b' l' L D2 B2 r2 f2 d2 l2 r2 F' B' L' f2 b r2 U2 b2 R r l F' L u' D' R2 B u b2 U L2 u2 B' l2 f' B' F2 d 
5. 
2) F2 R2 U F' U' R U2 F U2 
3) F2 L2 D' B2 D U' B2 R2 U L2 U2 R U' L' D2 U' R2 F' L D' U' 
4) F f U' r' D' R2 r' U r' u' U' F' f R' B' R2 D' B2 R' f' u D' L2 F D2 F U2 r f R f' r' D' B' f' R2 f L F R 
5) L' r R2 U u2 R' b D2 R2 d' f d2 B' U r2 U' l2 R U2 u f d2 L B2 b2 F u l2 b U2 r2 D f' u B2 L F2 b2 l' f2 L' u' r u' U' F' R l2 U' u F2 d' f U2 L' U2 f d R L' 
6. 
2) U2 F R2 U' F U' R F' U F' 
3) U2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 R F' L2 U' R' U' R D' B2 D' 
4) B R2 U' u R r2 U' r' B2 U' u' L' D2 U2 L' U' R' F' B' r2 B L F L2 R2 u' F2 u' D2 U F2 L' f R' r' F' u2 f R' u 
5) D' f r2 U' r b2 l d r2 B2 d' u b2 u' b2 u2 F D L b2 L2 D l2 L2 b' r' D' R' f2 d2 r2 L2 B2 r f b2 F' U' B' u2 d f' F2 U F' B l b2 B U' u' F2 f L' f2 F' U' l' F2 B' 
7. 
2) U' F U2 F R U R' U R2 U' 
3) D' R2 F R2 L U' B' D' B' L' D' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 
4) R f F' L D2 B r' R' L' u2 r' D' u2 L F' B R' f' D2 U' B' f u L U2 B D' L' f' r2 D F R2 B2 F2 D2 r U' u B' 
5) d F' f L D' L u' U b U' b' l' D2 u F' U2 d u b2 R u2 l' U D b' L' l f2 D2 b2 f' D2 d' B2 L' U' f2 U d u' l' F l f r2 b' d' b' L l B F' l' L2 F b' f' L2 U b' 
8. 
2) R2 F R' F2 R F2 U2 R U' 
3) U2 D2 B' L2 F U2 L U R2 U2 F2 U L2 D L2 D B2 U2 
4) u2 f U2 u' L D' u' F' u f' r R B2 u2 R' r' u' B2 U2 F' D2 U2 F2 r f u' U' D' F2 D2 R2 u' R U' D B2 F f' u D2 
5) L d F2 D2 l2 f' l B R' L D B2 R b l2 L2 F2 d D2 B F' d L2 u' R r2 f' R l2 F' f d' l2 D2 F R d U2 L2 l f R' D' b2 B2 r' u' l R2 r d' L' d' L' R2 b' R' F2 d L2 
9. 
2) F R2 F' R' F2 U F2 R2 U2 
3) U R U2 B R B2 D F L D' B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 
4) F' f' L' f r F' R D F2 R' B' U2 r f' r' R2 f2 L' u' r' u2 B F R' L F r B' F' U F r' D f2 r' B' r' U' L' U' 
5) b l r2 u2 r b2 d U' B' R b' B2 L R2 r' U d l u2 F' r L' D U' d' L' r D' L u r l' D u2 B u L2 B' d' u' b' f u' U2 r2 b F' D' L' f D' f2 d u l' F2 D' F D2 L' 
10. 
2) U' R U F' R U F2 U2 R' 
3) D' B2 U2 F' L' B' U2 B2 L' F' B2 L2 U B2 D B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' 
4) L2 r f' F' D2 L' D f2 U' u B D R' f2 D r' u' B R' B L2 F' B' r' F D2 u' f2 L D2 U' F2 U2 L' F U u r2 L2 B' 
5) R' U R2 U u' F2 b D' f' U f D U' F2 u' d B F' U B D' d B' F d U f2 l' d' D' f' F2 b2 l f2 F' b r' B2 D2 u' f' F u' L d' U' L2 l2 B F' U' L r U' F l2 F r L2 
11. 
2) R' U F U F' U' R' U R' U' 
3) L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' L' D' U L B L R' B' R D 
4) U' u r2 R' U' R' L f2 u' L U' u2 f' B L R' F2 D R' U2 F D F2 D2 B2 u2 f B' F2 U2 r u' f U R2 r2 L' U D' R 
5) R2 B2 R' r F2 U2 D b l2 f r' R u2 U2 r d u2 L' l' U2 R F' f2 d2 f l r2 U l' U' L' u' f' D2 L' l' B2 b2 F2 L' U L' D2 u' L' l2 F' R f U2 L2 l2 b2 F U2 B2 R B U f' 
12. 
2) F' U F' U F' R2 U2 F' U' 
3) R2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 U B2 R2 D L2 F' U F' L2 B' L D F' U 
4) D2 u' f2 B2 r D' u L' D2 u' R L B2 f2 U2 R' L' B' F U f' U' D' u' f' F' B u' B2 F' U L' U D f D2 R2 D' u' F 
5) b' r2 L' l2 D2 f2 F B' l' d2 L f' b2 B' d2 f2 l' B U2 B2 U u R U u R' U2 d' F2 R' u2 f u2 U2 d b2 L' b' l' r d2 u D l2 b' U2 l' u2 l' L D2 B f2 r2 D' B' u d2 b2 u'





Spoiler: 2-6 Relay



1. 
2) U F2 U F U2 F R F' R2 
3) D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B' L' R' B D' B' D' F U' 
4) L u B u D f B R B L' u' f2 B' D2 f2 r f2 u2 F2 B u f2 L r R f2 L' U' D2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 r' D' U2 L' u r 
5) r' F D2 F2 r U d2 F D F' f R2 r' F2 D2 U' f D d' B2 f2 r L2 B2 r U' d2 u' l' f r U2 r b' d' D2 L2 D2 L b2 U2 D b2 U' R u2 L' u2 B2 r2 F D' L2 F d2 F2 U2 R D2 R' 
6) R D' 2F' L2 3R2 U2 3U2 R' U' 3R' D2 2D2 2F' 3R 2L' U' L' 2U' B 3R2 3U' 2F' 3U' U' F 3R2 L B' U 3U D 2U B 2U D2 2D' B' F' 3F 2U' L2 2B 2U2 2R' L' D' B U 2B 3R' R2 L 2F' R2 U 2U' 2L2 R L 3U R' 2B2 B2 2L 3F 2B 2D R2 2D' 2B2 L R' F 2R' F2 B' R2 3F' 2B D' 
2. 
2) F' R U2 F' R2 F' R U2 F' 
3) R L2 D2 F' R U2 L2 B D L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 R U2 R2 
4) B' F2 R B U2 D' F' D' u R U' D' R2 r2 L' B2 D2 r B' f F' L' D U2 u2 f U2 u2 f2 U2 u R' D f r2 B2 F2 u' L' D2 
5) u2 D2 R2 l2 u' f2 l' d' U L2 D2 l2 b' U' L U f' r' d' R f' R2 L2 D u f b r2 l2 F' f2 U2 F R' r' U2 u2 F' B' u' D R' B u2 L2 f' r2 L f2 u2 R L B' l f' l' d' f' L2 F 
6) L' 2B2 R' F 2U' D U2 2L2 2F2 2R' 2L B' 2F' D' 2L2 R 3U' 2L' 3F 2R2 2F' 2U2 3F 2D2 2B' 2F' 3U' 3F' 3U 2B 3U2 2F' 3U 2L' F' 2D U2 R2 3R' F 2R 2U 2F2 2R' 2U 2F 2U2 3U2 R D' 2F 2L 2R' R2 D2 2U2 3F 2D' 2R 3U2 L' B 3F2 U 3U' 2B D' 2U B 3F 2L U 3U R2 2D 3F 2U' 2D D2 B' 
3. 
2) R' U2 F U' R U' F U F2 U2 
3) L2 B' R2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 F L2 F D L2 R' U' B' R2 U B' L' U2 
4) F' R' F' f2 R2 r' U' R' L D U' r' L' u r2 F' r' u' F' r' L' U F2 D' R B u2 D2 U2 r2 f2 B2 F' R U L' u' F D u' 
5) d' L2 D' U b f' r2 L2 U2 F2 L d L2 r u2 d' L' U2 F2 u2 d2 b2 R' r' d2 U' B2 L2 d' r2 b B' U' l2 r' b2 B' u' b u' r' l2 R D' d' l F U' b2 U' D' f r' d2 f b' U l d R' 
6) D2 3F' 2U 2R 2F' 2D' 2R2 U 2R2 B' L' 2U2 U2 3F D' 2R' F' 3U' 2F2 3F' B2 2U 3R B2 2R2 2U' D L 3U' R U L' F B' U2 2L 2R 3R2 U' 2U' 2B2 2L' 2U2 2B U F' 3U2 R2 2B 3F' 2F2 D2 3U F' 2F' 2R' F' 3F' D L F R2 U2 2U' 3R 2F' 2R' L' 3F 2D2 2U 2F 2U' 3U 2B2 3U' U' 2U 3F2 3U' 
4. 
2) U2 R' F' U R2 F R2 F' U' 
3) B2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 U' R D B2 L' D2 U F L F R2 
4) R L2 D2 u f L2 U' u' F f2 U' R L' u2 f' R2 f D' u2 F' U2 D' L2 U2 u2 f2 L U' L' B F R' r B U' B' R2 D U u2 
5) f2 R2 u' L l D' r2 D' f' u2 b' B2 u' b' R f2 r' L2 R' D u' d B' f U2 b R D2 l D2 b2 f F2 l2 r2 f' d r f' F' R' U2 L2 B' r2 l u2 L2 l' B' L' b' d2 U' b2 U' L' B' f' l' 
6) B D2 3R 2R2 R B 2R2 U R L' 2F2 3R D2 2F' F2 2U' 2F' 3U2 D' 2U U' 3F2 2F D 2R2 L' 2D2 2U2 3U2 2F' R 3U 2L 3R' 2F' R' 2L 3F' B' 3R2 2L2 F' 2B2 3F' R F2 3R' F2 3F2 2U2 3U2 2L 2D U D2 2B' 3U 3F' U2 D' 3F 2F' U' 2L' 2F2 2D 3R2 B' 2U2 D' 2D2 2F2 2U L2 2U 2F2 F 2D2 3F' 3R 
5. 
2) R' F' U2 F U' R2 F U2 R' 
3) R' F L2 B' L2 F' U2 F D' L' F2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 D' 
4) f U' r2 u2 L R D' U2 R L2 f' r f2 u2 B F2 L' u L' U' L' r2 f' B F R r' U B' U L B' D2 r' U L r2 R u' f' 
5) F u2 F r d2 u R B D' B2 R U2 r l F2 u2 f b2 l2 d R l' u' b2 D2 L D d' U b' D2 r2 u2 b f d2 f2 d F d' D2 U2 F b2 u d r' R u2 l2 u' b r2 l R2 B' b' R' D r' 
6) 3F2 3U' 3R' 2D 3F 2D U' 3F2 3U B 2B' D U' R2 2R' D' 2D 2R2 D R' U2 2R U2 2R 3R2 R2 2D' 3U D' 2U 2L2 D2 2D 2L' U2 3F 2D' D' B' 3U 2R2 2B2 F' L 2U 3U2 3R' B' F 2F' 2R2 3F' U 2L U' 2R2 2D2 3R' L' U' 3F' D' 2L 3R' R 2B F L' U' 2B' L2 3R U' 3F2 3R 2F' B U' F' 2B 
6. 
2) F R F R' U2 R' F2 R U' 
3) U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U F D' F2 L' D' F D U2 L' F U2 
4) u2 U f2 u L B' L u D' F' u D2 r2 B' u2 r' U2 D2 B L F r2 F' r2 L2 f' L2 F R2 r' u R2 f' D' R B' F L' D u2 
5) l r' L2 u2 F' b' R B' R U2 L l' f r' R U' l u f2 U b' U2 r' L' B U' u R2 B' D U' l2 D d l2 B' F2 b' D U' l2 L' f2 u2 R2 D' d2 r U' B2 l F' b' f l D2 B' d2 f' R' 
6) F2 L2 2U' 3R' L F' 2L' 3R' 2D2 B 2F R U' 2U2 3R' 2U' U' 3R2 U 2B 2U' 2D' 2R F' U' 3R U2 2U2 2L2 3F2 L' 2U2 B 3F2 2B 2F 3U2 3F' 2F' D' 2L2 F' U2 F 2L2 F' U 2D2 2U2 2R' 2D2 2B' D2 B2 3F 2B 2D U' 2U 3F 2U' 2F' U F' 2L 3F' 2R' D 3R2 3U' F 3U2 D' 2B B U' L' 2B' 2U 3U' 
7. 
2) R2 F' U2 R U' F2 U' R U' 
3) D2 L D R U2 B U' B' R2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 B2 D' F2 D' 
4) u2 L2 U R' D' R' U' D2 B' R F2 r D2 U r' R' U' F U' B' U D2 L2 B' L F' B r2 B2 U' u2 D2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 f2 U' u' 
5) b f' l' D R' F' u R' D2 R2 D U B L' R2 r b' u' r L2 b u2 b D R2 d2 f2 r' u' f' l' D r2 R2 u' R2 u' R l2 u2 D2 U L R D2 B' r d f r f d' f' r2 b u2 F2 D2 f u 
6) D2 2D2 3R2 3U 2F' 2B' B2 2R' 3R L' 2D' 2R 2B' 2D2 2F2 L2 D 3F2 2B2 3R2 U 2U' R' 2L 2F2 2L2 2R' L 3F2 2D2 2F' R2 2F' U R 2U' 2R2 U' D2 3R' 2R' 2F' B U 3F D B 2B R' L2 2B' L 2U2 3F' 3U' 2L' L D' 2U' 2F' U2 D' R2 B2 2F' 3F' F U2 2D2 2F D2 3F 3R2 3F2 2L2 3F' 2F' U' 2U2 2F 
8. 
2) R F' R' U2 F U' R F' R2 U2 
3) B U' B' U R' B2 U' F' R' L' B' D2 F R2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 
4) R' B' u' r2 F L2 r' F2 f U2 F r2 B' r L U' B F u B' R D' U2 u' B2 R' u U' L2 r2 F r' D2 u r B' f2 r2 u2 U 
5) F2 B2 l' U2 F2 d' f' d r f l' b' l d2 r u' L' f2 L' D F' b2 D2 b2 d' f' b u2 F' f u2 R f' l' B d' b2 d' U2 F2 U2 F2 l F' u2 r' f' L R2 B2 D' B2 r' d' l' D' B' R2 d B2 
6) 3R 2U2 2D U 2B 2L' 2F 2D F 3F2 2B' 2U' R 2B 3F2 2L2 U' R 2D 3U B2 3U' R' 3R2 2R' 2B2 3R' U' 2F 3R U' L' D 2B D R2 B 2R F 2B2 U2 2B2 2F F' 2U2 3U2 2D2 L' 2U 2B F 2F 3R' F 2U2 U' R2 2B R' 3U 2F' 2R' 2F R2 U F' B2 L 2U2 U 2F' 2D' D2 B' 2R2 R2 F' 2D2 2F2 3F

Yes it is an average of eight.





Spoiler: 2-7 Relay



1. 
2) R F' U' F' U' R2 F R2 U' 
3) L2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' L' U' B' F D B2 L2 F' U R2 
4) u' U2 r u' F' r2 D U' u B2 L F2 D' u B U D f2 F' U' L2 U2 B R2 F2 B D' F R' L2 F2 f B' u' L R' U2 B U2 f2 
5) u b' r2 B2 f2 u' B2 u' U' R f D d2 f D R2 d l2 D2 B' u' r2 R2 f B' U' L D f2 B' u2 B L F2 R' b D' F' l2 L' b B r u' d' b' r l' b2 F2 d' F D' L2 u B L2 d' f' R 
6) 3F2 U' B2 2D2 L2 2U' D 2D 3R F2 3F2 2D2 2F2 3F' 2B 2U' 2L' D 2F' 2D' 2L 3U' R2 2B2 3R 2U R2 U B 3R2 2D' 2F 2D2 F 2D2 D F2 2R' 2F 2L2 D2 2U' U2 3U 2L' L 2F' 3R' L D2 2L2 2U 2B2 3R' R' U F2 B 2L 3F2 U' R2 F' 3U2 B 2B' 2R' U' D' 2D2 2U F' R 3U' L 2D 2U' 3U L' D2 
7) D' B2 2B 3D' 2U 3F 2L2 3R2 3U2 2U 2L U2 R' 2U' 2F' 2B U2 2D 2R' 2F' F2 3L2 U 3B2 2F2 2B' 3D2 F 3U2 2B2 2D 3B L2 R 2D 3R' 2F 2B2 3R2 F' 2F' 3F 3L U 3D2 L2 3B D 3L2 2B2 2F' 3F 2U R 2U D B' 2B2 F' L2 3F2 2R 3F' 3L' 3F2 F L2 U' 3L 3F2 R 3U2 2U 3D 2R' F' 2B' 2U 3B2 U 2U 3R2 2B 2D' 3B2 2L' 3L2 3U' 2B2 3B' 3L' 3B2 L' 3U' U2 2U' 2B U' 2L2 B' 
2. 
2) R2 F2 U2 F U' F R F2 R2 
3) R' F2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 L' B2 R2 U2 B D' F' L' R' F D' L U B' 
4) r' u2 R2 r' L' U r u' U' B' R' L2 u' F' D r f r f2 u U B' D' f2 L' F2 U2 L' u2 R2 F2 f2 B r2 D' u2 L' R2 U' r 
5) U' L' b D2 L2 b B2 f l2 F' R2 b' u2 R2 u' D b2 B' R2 U2 l2 r D' r U' B' d2 F' b' R B' u2 B b' L F2 u D2 l' d' D f L r2 b' f l r L d' D b2 r f U b D' L B' F 
6) 2D' 2U2 R F' B 2F' 2L' 2R F L' 2F 3U D' L' 2B' 2R 2F' 2R' L' 2L B' 3U' 2D' 3R2 F2 2R2 B 3R2 2R' B' 2D2 3U 3R D 2L2 3U L2 2R2 2B' 3R L2 3F 2R' 2F2 L 3F 3R D R2 F' 2F' 3U' 3F2 L2 3U2 2U2 B2 2D' 3F2 R2 3R 2D' 2B' F' 2F 2L2 2D 2L' F 2B 3F2 L' R 2L2 2F 2R R2 3R' D 2F' 
7) R2 2B' D2 2U' 2F F2 2D L' 2B' 2U' B2 L2 3R 2R' 3L' D' 3R' 3B2 U2 3U2 B' 3B 3F L2 2L' 3U 3F' 2U 2B2 3U2 2D R' 3D2 2U' 2F2 2U 2D2 2B' 3B 2L' 3U B2 3B2 2L 3L 3F 2B 3R 2F2 2B D 2B' F2 2F' 2L' U' 3U' 3D2 B2 2D2 3U 3D2 L R2 2D 2F D 2U2 R2 3D2 2F L' 3U F 3F' 2D2 2B' 2U' 2L' 2B' 2D 3F2 3L' 2R F 2F L' 3R' 3L' D' 3D 2L' D2 2F' 3L 3B2 2F' 3D 3R U2 
3. 
2) F2 U R2 F' R U2 R U F' 
3) B D2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 R' D L' R U2 R B2 F' U2 
4) r R' f' B u R' L r u' D' B L2 f' F u B L' B2 f2 D r F f L r R F U2 f2 F' L' U' F u' D' F L' f2 r2 D 
5) R U' b2 F B' d' b' U2 b' F' D2 L2 B2 f u' L F' l B' L2 F2 L2 F' r U l2 u U2 f2 u2 f B' d L2 D2 R' D u2 r d' R2 d' B' L f' b2 R' f2 B u' d U' l2 U r2 F2 l2 f u d2 
6) 3R2 2L2 2U' 2F' U2 2B 3F' 2L' B2 3F 2D2 L2 2U L2 2U B' 2F2 2U' L U2 3F' B D2 2D2 L F' 2L2 R L 2D 3U2 2B 2F 3F' 2U 2B2 2L2 D' R 2F 2R' 2L2 D 2B2 L2 B2 F' 2L 2D' 3F2 2R2 R2 3U2 U2 2F2 3U' 2F' F2 3R2 2F' B2 3R2 U2 2U2 3R2 2L' L' F' B2 2R' 2U 2B' F' L 2F2 U' 2R' F2 3U2 3R 
7) 2F B' 2L2 R U' 2D 2F 3F' D' 3B 2B' U 2U2 3B2 D' 3U2 3R2 2L 3D' 3L 2B U2 2R' 3L 3F' B2 2B 2U 2B2 2F' 2R2 3L' B' 2L2 B2 3U2 U2 D' 2R2 3D' 2F' 2B2 R2 2D' B 2B F 2L 2D' 3R2 L 3L 2F' R2 3D' B' 3L R2 D 3D B U 2R 3L2 B' 2U 3F2 2F 2B' 2D2 2B' 2R2 2L' 3L2 D 2L' 3F' 3U' 2D2 3D2 B 3D2 R 3L' D2 3L 2D2 3U R' 3F2 2R2 L 3R' 2B 3B2 D 2B2 3U2 3B' 3F' 
4.
2) R2 U2 R' F R U2 R' U2 R' 
3) D2 U' L2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R' D F D2 B' L F U F 
4) B L F2 U D u2 B D' u2 B' U2 B2 R' B' r' f r U D f' L' f r u L' D2 u r u L' F2 R' f2 D' r' U f' L' u' B 
5) u F r2 L2 D2 B2 f' u' L R2 l r' b2 D r' l2 L' R' F2 U' L' r' D2 L R' F' f' R b D2 d' B' b l r' U2 b' f2 R r2 l' F' d' l r2 U f' F2 B2 U2 D f l' u d2 r' L' F2 r2 b' 
6) 3F R 2F U D 2F' 3R 3F' D2 2B2 R' B' 2D2 2U2 F2 2F2 R L 2U2 3F 3R2 B' 2R U 2L F2 3R F2 B' L2 3U L' F 2R2 2U' 2B2 3U D' 2U 2B' 2U 3R2 D F2 R2 F 3R' 2L D L2 R2 F2 3F2 3U 2D' F 3R' B 3U 3R 2B2 2L' R 3R2 3F2 2F 2D' 2F U2 3U' F2 D2 2B2 2L R' 3U 2D' 2B2 3U2 F' 
7) 2D 3D2 2L 2U' 3U' B 3R R' 2R 3L B U' F 2F' R' L2 3R F2 2U R 3B 2L 3L2 2F 2B2 3L2 R 3D' 2B' 2F' L2 2F U2 2R2 L' 3U2 2R U' 2L' B' 2B' 2F' F2 3D2 U2 R F' L 3B' 2F2 F2 L' 3L2 D' 3U2 3D 3F' 3B' 3D2 2R2 B' U 2L 3R 2D' 2F2 2U F' L 2U L' U2 2D L' R2 3F2 F2 3R L 3D' U 2U' 2B' B' 2U' B 3B2 3D' 3U L2 B 2F2 3D2 2D F' 2R' 2F2 2U2 R2 3L 
5. 
2) R F R2 U2 F R U2 F2 R' U' 
3) R' D2 B U R' B U' F' D' B' U2 D' L2 U' F2 B2 D L2 B2 D' B2 
4) U f2 r' R2 D2 L B2 f F r R u2 L r2 f' F L2 U' R2 F' U f2 F U' r' L' F r B' f' R2 L' F' f u r2 F' R' L2 B 
5) D' u d U R' d L' B2 F d L r F' b' D l F' u' L F' b U B2 U2 L' U' R U2 b' d' B U' b2 f2 l2 u' b L' F2 U' u D2 r l f' b' B' D' r' b' r' L' D2 u2 b F' L B' D2 b 
6) U2 2D' 2F' 2U2 2D 2B B2 L' 2F2 L 3U' 2L 2F L D' 3F' 3U' 2B2 2F2 3U' R2 2B' B2 2U' 3R 2B' 3R D2 U' L 2F2 R 2R2 2U' 2L2 R' 2D R2 D 2R' 2U2 F' 3R F D' R U' 2D2 D 3U F 2L2 3R2 U' 2F 2R2 R 3R 2D2 2B2 3U2 2U2 3R2 3F B2 2U 2R' 2U 2F R2 3R' 3U' R2 3F2 U 3R2 L' 2U2 2R R2 
7) D 3R2 B' 2F' F' 3F 2R' D2 2L2 2R' F 3U' 2R2 2L' 2B 3B2 3F2 B 3D R' 2U 3U F 2B' 3U2 F2 2D 3B 3R' 2B2 3R' 2R L2 3U' R' 3D2 2R' 3B 2U U 3F2 R 3R2 2F' F 3R' 3F L' U' 2F 3U R L2 3U 3D' 2B2 3L2 3D' U2 2R' L 2B' B2 U2 2F 3D L 2U2 L2 3F 2D' 3R2 2F 2B' U' 2F' 2U 3L' B' 3D' 2L 3D 2U' R 3R2 3U' D 2B' 3R' 2L 2B' L2 3U' 3F' 3U' 3L' U 3D' 2U2 3B





Spoiler: 2-8 Relay



1. 
2) U2 F U R' U2 F2 U' R U2 
3) U B2 U B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U F L' F2 L2 D U' B D L B F' 
4) U' R L2 D u' R' L' r2 F2 u' B' f L u' f2 D' R u2 B' L r2 B' R' u2 F' U' F' R B' r D2 f D2 F2 D' U' B2 r2 F2 u' 
5) b' U R D2 l B2 L F' b u' R2 F B r u2 F D2 F2 f u2 R d' U u b D R f2 L' U R' r2 U2 d D2 f F' R F' L' U' b2 f2 d r' R' d u f F2 r u' U' F2 r d2 D r' D' d 
6) U 2D' 2U 3R2 U 3U 3R2 3F2 L' 2U2 F2 U 2F 2L' 3U 2R2 3R' F 3U2 2L' F 2L2 U2 2B 3R' R' 2R2 2B2 3R2 2R2 2U' 2L' D' B R' 2U2 F' 3U 2U F D2 2D R 2U2 F2 U D' 3R2 R 2L' U2 F2 3R 3U' L' B 2B2 2D 2R U' B 2R F' 2F 2D 2B2 2U2 2L' 3F' L2 3R2 2F 2R2 U2 2R2 2B 2F2 F 2U2 F 
7) 3L L 3B2 B' R 2L 3R' B' 2F 3U2 3F' R U' B' 2U2 L 2L2 2F' 3R' U2 3R2 2D' R2 2B2 L 3R' U2 R' 2R2 3R2 U 2R' 3L' 3F' 3U2 2L2 3U' U2 2D 3D 3F2 3R2 3D D 3U2 3R U F2 2L2 L 3B2 2B 3U' 2F 3B' 2L 2B 3L 3R' 2F2 3R' 2D' 2U2 F2 2F 2B2 B' R' 2U2 2R' 3R2 3U D2 L 2L' 3F' B 2L2 F L2 D 2L' 2B2 3L' 3B' 3L 3R2 2D' L2 R2 D' 2F' 2R F' 3F' 2F' R 3D' 3U2 3B' 
8) 2B 2F2 3D U B' 2R2 B 4F' 4U2 3U2 3B 4F2 2R 2D' 2U 3B2 3U 4F2 2D B 4D2 4U2 B' R' 4B2 2D' 4L 3U' L 3L' 3R 3U 4F2 4U' 2R 3D2 2B2 4R' 2F2 D 3B' 3L2 B 4B 4L2 2D 3U B 2F' L2 3U 2L 3L2 4R2 3R2 3B' L 2B2 R' D2 2D2 2B 3D' 4U U' 4L D' 2L' B' 3L 4L D 3B2 2L 3B 3U' 2B2 D 4U' 4R D' 2U2 4R2 2R2 2F2 3U2 3F2 4L2 3B 2L 4U' 3L' 3R U' 4R' 4F2 3L2 3R 2F2 4R' 3U2 B 2B 2F' 3U' 2F 4D' 4B2 4U2 3U 2U' 4B' 2U 3L2 F' 2D2 2B 4F R 3U'
2. 
2) F R F2 U' R U' F2 R2 U2 
3) F2 D' B2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' L2 R' B' D' U' B L2 R D' F' U' 
4) F2 r' U2 R r' B2 U F2 r f2 L B2 R u F R2 U2 f2 D R u r D2 u U' r' f2 u' r' u' B' F2 U2 u2 D2 f2 u2 f' L' B' 
5) L2 d2 f2 U L2 U2 b d R2 b B l' F2 r d2 r d' l' U2 F2 l' U2 R' f' D2 f' U' b' F' d b l2 r' f' R' d2 B2 r2 B2 d2 D2 l2 d2 D' L R2 U' u d R2 F b2 D B F2 b' f2 R' l L 
6) R2 3F' 3U2 U2 3R' 2U F D' B' 2D2 B F2 2B2 D 2F 2U2 B2 L2 2U' U2 D2 2R2 U' 2U L' 3R2 B' 2F2 3R 3U2 U2 2U2 F2 3U R2 2R2 2B 2D2 D2 F U' 2B2 D2 2B' R' D' L2 2U' B' L2 B 2F' 3F' 2B2 3U2 2D L' 2R' B 2B' 3R2 U D 2B' D' 2F' 2D2 L2 2L' 2F' 2D' 3F2 2L2 2U 2B2 R2 3F' B' R' 2R 
7) R2 B2 2B2 2L' 3L' 2B2 3U' 3F U2 B2 2D2 2R 2L' 3B' D' 2B 3U' R' 2U' B2 2R U' 2R' 2B2 3R2 2R2 2U' U 3F' 2B 3U' 3F2 R2 B2 3R 2D' F B' 2B 2U 2L2 2U2 B' F 2D2 B D' 2B' 3B' 2L' F R' 3B D U R2 2F2 F' 2U' 2B' 2R' R2 D 2D' 2F2 D' 2R L' 2U2 L2 F 2L2 2F' D' 3L2 2L2 3U2 R F2 L 2R 3L' 3U2 2B2 3U' 3D2 2R' 3B2 3L' 3R' 2U2 2L' 3B' U' D' 2F' 3L2 3F 2D' 3R 
8) 2D2 4F 2D 2R' 2U 3B U' B2 3U2 4F 3D 4B' 3R2 3F' 3L 4L 2U2 B2 4B2 3R2 2F 3L2 U' 2F' 2D2 2U2 2R 4B2 4R' 3B D 4R 3R D' L2 2L2 2F' 4L 4D2 2B2 D2 3B' 2L2 3L' D 4L' 2D2 2U 4B U' 3L' B2 4R2 2F2 4L 4R' 2D 2B2 4B' F2 R2 3F L B' 3B' 3R 4B L2 2L 4U2 2R' 3B' 3L D' L' 3L' 4L' 4U2 B 2F2 R 2B2 4L2 4D' 4U2 2U2 4F2 R 4U 2L2 2U' 2F' U' 3L2 2R2 4B2 3R' 2B' L2 3L2 2B' 2D' 3U' 2L 3L 3R B2 4F2 2F2 3L' 4U2 3L' 4R B' U2 4F R 2B 3F 2D2
3. 
2) R2 U2 F U F2 U F U2 R 
3) B2 R B2 L B2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F U' F2 D2 B R' F' R 
4) B' r B2 r2 D2 u F' D2 R2 r' D2 L' B2 L' r u2 f2 B2 r2 F2 U F' R2 F' f2 L B r2 L R2 u U2 L' f' u2 F' U' D L' r' 
5) D2 d' u2 L2 F2 b U2 r b' r D r2 D R' r' u2 L' l2 F r2 U2 u2 L' R' U2 u f2 r' L b R2 d' B2 l' U d2 r' B' u2 L d' F' f' d' u L2 r2 d' r b f2 B2 u B' R2 d' D' L' B' F' 
6) B' 2F 2L 2R2 3U' 3F 2B' 3R2 2D' D' 2U2 2B R L B2 3F D' B F' 2B2 R2 D2 F2 3R2 3U' 2B' B' U' 3R 2R' L 3F2 B' 2U F2 2L2 2B' F' B2 2U2 3R D' 2D 2F B R' 3R2 3U' 2R' F2 U L 2U 3F 2B' 2R2 2B 2L2 2F 2R2 2L2 3F' 3R D 2D' 3R 3U F B' 3F' 2F2 2B' 3R 2D' 2U 2B D' 2U 2B2 3F' 
7) 3D 2D' 2F2 U D 3F2 2D F' U' 2L 2D2 3L 2R 3R2 D 2F2 3D 2F' F 2B' 2L' F2 R2 B 3D' R 2F B' 2D2 3D' 2B B2 L B 2L2 3D' L' 2U' B2 2B2 D' U 2F' 3D2 2U2 2B' 3R' 2B 3L' F R2 3R' 3L2 2U 3U2 3D2 F' L' 3F' 2L 3R 3F 3B 3R D B' D U2 B U2 L' F2 3D' 2R2 F2 3F 2R' 2F2 R B2 D 3D F2 3F 2F2 3B 3U' 2F2 3U' U' 2F 3R2 3U' 2L' 3R 3L2 2U R' 2F' 2D2 
8) 3B' 3F 2F 2L2 3D 3F' 2F' 2D 4U2 3B2 4B F2 4D' F' 3R' 2U' L2 2L 2B2 4U' B' 4B' 3F2 2F2 4L2 4F 2D' 3U2 2L' 3L U 2R B' 2U' 2R 4D 4R2 3U F U2 B' 4U L' 4U' 3B2 2L 2R2 4B D' 2D2 4R 3B2 2U' 4R R 4U2 3L' 4R R' 4F R 3B 2F 4D' 3B 2R2 2B' 4L2 4R 2U2 2B2 L2 U' 2L2 4F 3D2 4R2 2F2 4R2 3U' 2U' 2R 2B 3L2 3B R2 U2 4R' 4D B 2L' 2U2 4R 4B 3L' 3R' U' 3B 3U' 4R' 3D B' 2L2 4B' F' R2 3F F' L 3D2 3U 2U2 3R' B' 3B' 4D2 L' 3U L2 2L2





Spoiler: Clock





```
1. UU u4    dU u2    dU u4'   UU u4'   UU u3    UU       Ud u5    Ud u2'   dd u4    dd       dd    UU       UU       dU d5'   dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d2    UU       UU d6    dd d'    UU  2. UU u4    dU u     dU u6    UU u3'   UU u2    UU u4'   Ud u4    Ud u2'   dd u6    dd       dU    UU       UU       dU d3    dU       dd d     Ud       Ud       UU       UU d2'   dd d3'   dU  3. UU u4    dU u5    dU u5'   UU u2'   UU u4'   UU u3    Ud u3    Ud u4'   dd u5    dd       dU    UU       UU       dU d2'   dU       dd d5    Ud       Ud d6    UU       UU d5'   dd d5'   UU  4. UU u4'   dU u2    dU u'    UU u5'   UU u2    UU u4    Ud u4'   Ud u     dd u3'   dd       UU    UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d5'   UU       UU d3    dd d5    dd  5. UU u3'   dU       dU u4'   UU u'    UU u2'   UU u5'   Ud u4    Ud u4    dd u5'   dd       Ud    UU       UU       dU d5    dU       dd d3    Ud       Ud d4    UU       UU d5'   dd d2    Ud  6. UU u5'   dU u     dU u2'   UU u4    UU u4'   UU u     Ud u4    Ud u5    dd       dd       UU    UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd d3'   Ud       Ud d'    UU       UU d2    dd d2'   dU  7. UU u5'   dU u2    dU u6    UU       UU u2'   UU u5'   Ud u3    Ud u4'   dd u3    dd       dd    UU       UU       dU d4'   dU       dd       Ud       Ud d'    UU       UU d'    dd d4    UU  8. UU u3    dU u'    dU u4'   UU u4    UU u6    UU u'    Ud u'    Ud       dd u     dd       Ud    UU       UU       dU d4    dU       dd d3    Ud       Ud d4    UU       UU d3'   dd       dU  9. UU u5    dU u5'   dU u4    UU u2    UU u5'   UU u5'   Ud       Ud u4'   dd u5'   dd       UU    UU       UU       dU d5    dU       dd d2    Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d5    dd d2    dd  10. UU u4'   dU u3    dU u5    UU u6    UU       UU u4    Ud u'    Ud u     dd u2'   dd       dd     UU       UU       dU d3'   dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d6    dd d5    dd  11. UU u2'   dU u5'   dU u4'   UU u     UU u2    UU u     Ud       Ud u5    dd u4    dd       dd     UU       UU       dU d5    dU       dd d'    Ud       Ud d5    UU       UU d'    dd d2    UU  12. UU u4    dU u'    dU u6    UU       UU u5'   UU u5    Ud u3'   Ud u4'   dd u2'   dd       dU     UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd d'    Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU       dd d'    Ud  13. UU u6    dU u5'   dU u4'   UU u3'   UU u4'   UU u3'   Ud u'    Ud u5    dd u3'   dd       Ud     UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd       Ud       Ud d2'   UU       UU d5    dd d2'   Ud  14. UU u     dU u3    dU u     UU u2    UU u2    UU u2    Ud u5    Ud u     dd u6    dd       UU     UU       UU       dU d3'   dU       dd d'    Ud       Ud d4    UU       UU       dd d4    dd  15. UU u6    dU       dU u6    UU u3'   UU       UU u5    Ud u'    Ud u4'   dd u3    dd       dd     UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd d5    Ud       Ud d     UU       UU d'    dd d     UU  16. UU u4'   dU u3'   dU u3    UU u4'   UU u5'   UU u5'   Ud u5'   Ud       dd u5    dd       Ud     UU       UU       dU d'    dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU d3    dd d4    dd  17. UU u3    dU u'    dU u3    UU u5    UU u2'   UU u3'   Ud u2    Ud u4    dd       dd       dd     UU       UU       dU d2'   dU       dd d3'   Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU d3    dd d     dU  18. UU u3'   dU       dU u5    UU u2    UU u5    UU u'    Ud u5'   Ud u5    dd u6    dd       dd     UU       UU       dU d5'   dU       dd d2'   Ud       Ud d6    UU       UU d     dd d2'   dd  19. UU u3'   dU u'    dU u     UU u4'   UU u4    UU u'    Ud u4'   Ud u6    dd u5'   dd       dd     UU       UU       dU d'    dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d2    UU       UU d2    dd d4'   Ud  20. UU u3'   dU u2'   dU u5'   UU u5'   UU u4'   UU u3'   Ud u2'   Ud u2'   dd u     dd       Ud     UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd       Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d4    dd       Ud  21. UU u5    dU u2    dU u5'   UU u5'   UU u5    UU u2    Ud u4    Ud u6    dd u5    dd       UU     UU       UU       dU d'    dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d4    UU       UU d2'   dd d4    Ud  22. UU u     dU u6    dU       UU       UU u4    UU u5    Ud u3    Ud u6    dd u'    dd       UU     UU       UU       dU       dU       dd d2    Ud       Ud d5    UU       UU d'    dd d2'   dU  23. UU u     dU u3'   dU u3'   UU u5    UU u6    UU u3'   Ud u2    Ud       dd u'    dd       Ud     UU       UU       dU d2'   dU       dd d6    Ud       Ud d3'   UU       UU d5'   dd d3    UU  24. UU u     dU u6    dU u5    UU u5'   UU u3'   UU u2'   Ud u6    Ud u     dd       dd       dd     UU       UU       dU d4    dU       dd d6    Ud       Ud d3'   UU       UU d3    dd d2'   dU  25. UU u     dU u2'   dU       UU u4'   UU u4'   UU u4'   Ud u4    Ud u4'   dd u5    dd       UU     UU       UU       dU       dU       dd d4'   Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU       dd d     UU
```






Spoiler: Megaminx



1. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
3. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
4. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
5. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

6. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
7. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
8. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
9. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
10. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

11. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
12. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
13. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
14. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
15. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

16. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
17. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
18. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
19. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
20. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

21. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
22. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
23. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
24. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
25. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U





Spoiler: Pyraminx



1. U B' L U' R' B R U' l b 
2. L B' U B' R U' B' R' l' r 
3. U' R L B' U' L' U' B r u' 
4. L U R L U L' B' R l' u' 
5. B' L U' R' L' U L' l' r b u 

6. B L' R U' L' B R l' r b 
7. L' R' U' B' R' U B' l r b u 
8. R B L R' U' L' R' U' L l r' b' u 
9. U B' U R' U' B' U R' r b u 
10. U L U B' L' U L l' r u' 

11. U R L B L R' B' l' r b u 
12. L R' L B' U R U' L' R l' r' b 
13. B R' L' U R L R U l' r' b 
14. U B R U' B U R B b 
15. R B L' R L' B' U' B l b' 

16. L U R' B' R L' R' B' b u' 
17. U B U B L U L U' B r b' 
18. R' B' L' U' B U L R' l' r b u 
19. U R U' R B U' L' R B' l' r' b' u' 
20. R U' R L' B L' U' B l' r' b 

21. U R' U' L' U' B' R B' L' l r' b 
22. U R' L R' L' B U' l r b' u 
23. B L' B R U' B L R' l' r' u' 
24. U' L' R' U' B' R L' B b' u' 
25. U L B L B' R' L' R U l' r b u 

26. U' L' U' L' R' U' L R' U' l' r u 
27. B U' R U B L' U r' b u 
28. U B U' B L' B' R' B R r b' 
29. U L' B U' L B R L' l b 
30. U L U R' L' R U' R' l b' u 

31. L R' B U' L R B U' l r u' 
32. R U' B R' B' L' R' U' L r u 
33. R L' U B' U' R B' R' l u' 
34. L' U R L R' U L' l' r' u' 
35. R' L' R L' R' L R' r u 

36. L R' L' B R' B L' R L r' b' 
37. R U B U' L' R' B' l r' b' 
38. U' B' U B' R L R' B' l r' b u 
39. L' U L' B' L B' U r u' 
40. U L R' L R U L U R l b u 

41. B' U B' R L U R' U l r u 
42. U L B U R' B' U' r 
43. U B' L' U B L' B' U l b 
44. R L U R' B' U' L' R L' l' b 
45. U B' R' U L' B U' B' U' l b' u' 

46. R' L' R B L' B L b' u 
47. L B U B R' B' L' B u 
48. L' B' U' R B L' R' U' r 
49. U L' B U L R U' R' b' u 
50. L B L' B R' B' L' B l' r b u'





Spoiler: Square-1



1. (-2,0) (0,-1) (-3,3) (-3,0) (4,0) (-4,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (2,0) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (6,1) (0,2) (0,3) (2,0)

2. (-5,-1) (0,-3) (-3,0) (-3,4) (5,0) (-3,4) (4,2) (0,2) (0,4) (0,5) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,1) (2,5) (-2,1) (6,2)

3. (0,2) (0,-3) (6,0) (-3,1) (6,3) (5,0) (4,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (0,3) (-2,4) (5,4) (-5,0) (1,0)

4. (0,2) (0,-5) (6,0) (-3,0) (-3,2) (6,3) (1,0) (6,0) (-3,5) (0,1) (4,0) (-2,0) (4,0) (-4,1) (0,4) (-2,1) (0,2) (2,0)

5. (0,2) (0,-3) (4,4) (3,2) (6,3) (3,0) (5,1) (0,4) (-2,2) (5,0) (2,0) (6,4) (3,2) (4,4) (-4,0) (2,0) 

6. (0,6) (0,6) (-3,0) (-4,1) (6,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (6,0) (6,2) (0,2) (4,4) (2,2) (1,0) (-2,2) (4,4) (0,4) (5,0)

7. (0,2) (1,4) (0,5) (0,3) (6,3) (6,2) (1,0) (2,0) (0,1) (6,0) (5,1) (-3,0) (-2,5) (-1,4) (3,2) (6,0) (0,2)

8. (-2,0) (3,5) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,1) (0,5) (0,4) (6,0) (3,0) (0,2) (-3,4) (0,3) (-1,4) (0,4) (0,5) (1,0) (0,3) (-5,0) 

9. (-2,3) (0,-1) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,2) (-5,1) (5,5) (0,1) (-3,3) (0,4) (-2,5) (-5,0) (0,1) (4,0) (2,0) (-2,0) (-2,0)

10. (0,6) (-3,0) (-2,3) (5,3) (-3,1) (-2,5) (0,2) (4,0) (0,4) (6,0) (0,4) (0,1) (4,0) (6,0) (-2,0) (0,1) (0,2) (-4,3)

11. (-5,2) (-3,0) (0,4) (3,5) (-1,4) (3,0) (6,4) (0,5) (2,4) (0,4) (-4,3) (0,2) (6,3) (-4,0) (0,1) (-1,0) (2,0)

12. (4,6) (-3,-4) (6,3) (4,5) (6,3) (0,5) (-4,0) (-4,5) (6,3) (-2,0) (2,5) (4,4) (2,0) (4,0) (0,2) (-2,0)

13. (6,-3) (6,0) (6,3) (-3,2) (-3,1) (-3,0) (0,5) (-2,1) (0,3) (-1,2) (0,1) (5,3) (6,2) (6,4) (4,3) 

14. (0,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,4) (6,5) (5,1) (-4,0) (-5,2) (6,3) (0,5) (6,3) (0,4) (0,4) (4,2) (0,3) (4,3) (-5,0) 

15. (0,0) (0,6) (0,3) (-3,5) (1,3) (3,1) (2,0) (3,2) (1,3) (0,1) (2,4) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (3,4) (0,2) (3,0) 

16. (-2,-4) (6,6) (-3,2) (4,1) (0,3) (2,5) (0,4) (6,0) (3,3) (3,3) (3,0) (0,4) (6,2) (6,0) (-3,0) (6,4)

17. (0,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (-5,5) (-2,2) (4,2) (-3,2) (0,3) (-5,2) (2,0) (-2,0) (2,0) (-2,0) (-2,0) (6,4) (0,4) (-4,3)

18. (6,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (-2,3) (5,2) (-4,0) (1,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (4,2) (0,2) (4,2) (-4,4) (6,3) (0,4) (0,5) 

19. (0,-4) (4,4) (-4,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,0) (6,3) (-5,5) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) (0,5) (0,3) (-2,0) (0,4) (6,0) (3,2) (-2,0)

20. (-5,2) (0,-3) (3,3) (0,3) (-2,3) (-2,4) (-2,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (2,0) (0,2) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (-2,2) (2,4) 

21. (0,6) (0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,3) (3,0) (0,3) (2,2) (0,3) (4,0) (6,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (-4,0) (6,2) (0,4) (3,2) 

22. (4,0) (-3,0) (-1,2) (6,3) (0,3) (-5,1) (0,5) (3,3) (0,5) (4,4) (2,5) (6,0) (0,1) (-3,2) (0,4) (2,4) 

23. (6,2) (3,1) (-3,0) (6,5) (6,4) (4,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-4,3) (6,0) (0,3) (-2,4) (6,2) (-2,0) (2,2) (4,0)

24. (-2,3) (0,2) (3,0) (0,1) (2,5) (-5,0) (2,3) (-3,1) (6,5) (-3,1) (-3,3) (-2,5) (-2,0) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,2) 

25. (4,3) (0,2) (6,0) (6,0) (3,4) (3,3) (0,2) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (6,2) (1,2) (-3,0) (1,0) (4,0) (4,4) (-2,0)


----------



## Kyooberist (Dec 6, 2012)

Do we just put the results here? How many solves do we do in a day?


----------



## emolover (Dec 6, 2012)

Kyooberist said:


> Do we just put the results here? How many solves do we do in a day?



Yes you put them here. Please post all the times along with the average. 

You do as many as you deem appropriate.


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 6, 2012)

What average? Of all solves that I do, ao5, or what?
(Competition without megaminx  )


----------



## emolover (Dec 6, 2012)

arcio1 said:


> What average? Of all solves that I do, ao5, or what?
> (Competition without megaminx  )



Total average for all puzzles except BLD and FMC. 2x2 and 3x3 blind is mean of your best 5 solves, 4x4 and 5x5 blind is mean of your 3 best solves, and 6 7 Multi and FMC are all best solve.

And yes, there is megaminx.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 6, 2012)

3x3: 14.02(dear god this was bad)


Spoiler



14.45, 17.26, 14.65, 14.83, 16.85, 13.61, 14.59, 15.58, 12.71, 14.60, 16.59, 13.65, 14.08, 9.56, 14.49, 17.33, 14.25, 15.63, 14.12, 11.47, 18.40, 13.75, 13.89, 14.56, 14.77, 12.47, 12.62, 15.31, 12.61, 11.01, 10.71, 15.39, 11.68, 12.99, 15.96, 17.19, 12.92, 13.69, 11.11, 13.48, 12.03, 11.13, 17.51, 11.43, 11.46, 12.84, 15.10, 13.01, DNF(21.42), 14.54



OH: 21.34


Spoiler



1.	21.35
2.	26.96
3. 23.70
4. 23.86
5.	20.04
6.	25.38
7.	18.66
8.	17.41
9.	20.55
10.	19.53
11.	18.29
12.	16.95
13.	20.80
14.	16.79
15.	20.51
16.	20.48
17.	22.38
18. DNF
19.	19.29
20.	27.24
21.	21.69
22.	19.06
23.	26.39
24.	18.34
25.	2107
26.	17.46
27.	23.83
28.	22.97
29.	19.16
30.	23.26
31.	24.15
32.	20.01
33.	22.13
34.	25.39
35. 21.42
36. 20.68
37.	24.50
38.	14.89
39.	18.89
40.	21.68
41.	21.64
42. 18.47
43.	27.04
44.	21.08
45.	19.61
46.	21.15
47.	21.55
48.	23.58
49.	21.07
50.	23.10


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 6, 2012)

2x2: 4.45


Spoiler



3.32, 5.79, 5.02, 3.93, 3.29, 3.85, 5.93, 6.07, 6.85, 3.05, 3.29, 5.66, 5.93, 5.64, 7.34, 3.46, 2.92, 4.47, 4.33, 4.39, 4.26, 4.28, 6.16, 4.37, 5.66, 4.30, 3.46, 3.97, 2.99, 3.83, 3.60, 3.67, 2.78, 4.25, 4.53, 6.42+, 4.59, 3.24, 3.89, 8.16, 6.36, 4.70, 3.59, 3.18, 3.85, 3.14, 4.78, 4.97, 5.40, 3.76


3x3: 14.13


Spoiler



15.70, 16.45, 17.63, 12.15, 13.42, 14.65, 15.07, 12.69, 14.90, 13.07, 10.57, 11.95, 16.59, 12.65, 15.62, 14.68, 15.68, 11.69, 12.24, 14.84, 15.32, 14.79, 10.47, 17.67, 11.70, 12.77, 13.01, 12.07, 14.60, 16.64, 12.49, 11.43, 16.66, 15.15, 16.38, 14.29, 13.65, 12.14, 13.68, 15.98, 12.93, 12.88, 15.70, 13.55, 11.29, 11.04, 16.38, 16.75, 17.47, 15.37


4x4: 58.61


Spoiler



55.35, 58.18, 58.08, (DNF(54.66)), 57.38, 1:00.18, 1:01.63, 1:00.54, 56.49, 53.95, 54.39, 52.04, (1:20.99), (50.93), 57.31, 55.39, 58.18, 1:09.53, (48.81), 1:00.41, 1:03.84, 50.96, 1:04.40, 58.01, 1:04.56


6x6: 3:37.56


Spoiler



(7:25.70), 3:18.33, (2:55.13), 3:14.21, 2:58.07, 3:59.55, 4:02.77, 3:16.97, 4:11.06, 3:21.51, 4:07.01, 3:46.09


7x7: 5:07.80


Spoiler



5:10.49, 5:05.43, 4:36.64, 5:04.79, 4:44.68, 5:03.15, 4:45.61, 5:04.83, 5:47.35, 5:24.57, 5:07.06, 6:00.02


8x8: 10:04.88


Spoiler



10:20.93, 8:56.22, 10:22.25, 10:32.82, 9:31.47


OH: 27.69


Spoiler



28.45, 32.42, 21.52, (38.19), 28.78, (21.09), 33.61, 31.86, 29.47, 27.35, (57.38), 27.75, 24.38, 25.16, 21.88, 27.58, 22.17, 26.19, 26.80, 27.94, 26.01, 25.35, 26.90, 23.74, 26.36, 29.50, 30.75, 27.85, 27.32, 25.84, 28.79, 28.58, 27.74, 33.89, 22.77, (17.85), 29.67, 32.82, 31.72, 29.20, (21.21[PLL skip]), 33.82, (37.02), 28.70, 23.97, 22.83, 23.70, 27.04, 26.99, 32.99


2x2-4x4 relay: 1:22.26


Spoiler



1:22.09, 1:17.34, 1:29.95, 1:13.46, 1:17.08, (1:43.10), 1:21.86, 1:21.75, 1:33.95, 1:15.11, 1:18.43, 1:26.54, (1:13.09), 1:21.84, 1:30.03


2x2-7x7 relay: 11:40.20


Spoiler



11:49.57, 10:55.43, 12:06.29, 11:29.63, 11:41.41


2x2-8x8 relay: 22:57.42


Spoiler



23:39.20, 23:21.02, 21:52.03


3x3 Blindfolded: 1:55.45


Spoiler



1:36.67, 2:22.23, 2:44.33, DNF(2:36.06), DNF(2:35.00), 2:04.09, DNF(2:42.42), DNF(1:53.48), 2:31.28, DNF(2:10.79), DNF(1:40.46), 1:55.03, DNF(1:44.74), 2:15.47, DNF(1:44.49), DNF(1:37.96), DNF(2:41.79), DNF(1:50.41), DNF(2:34.40), 1:55.71, DNF(1:28.19), DNF(1:47.81), DNF(1:49.19), 2:05.73, DNF(1:31.15)


4x4 Blindfolded: 11:18.36


Spoiler



DNF, DNF, 9:31.67, DNF, DNF, 15:11.65, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 9:11.77, DNF


Pyraminx: 13.62


Spoiler



17.50, 13.16, 10.29, 13.99, (22.13), (24.95), 17.97, 20.07, 10.95, 16.06, 13.22, 11.72, 13.45, 12.18, 10.92, 11.65, (7.42), (7.67), 13.19+, 10.99, 20.91, 9.47, (25.98), 15.92, 9.94, 21.25, 20.77, 13.24, 11.21, 10.26, 12.69, 17.25, 12.03, 9.10, (8.19), 8.29, 11.27, 15.08, 11.73, 8.21, 8.32, 20.28, 21.46, 13.88, 13.04, 18.58, 10.32, 12.12, 11.49, 13.70


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 6, 2012)

Hmm, Haven't competed in weeklies for ages, I think I'll get in on this though 
Why are there no magics or skewb?

Rest of post reserved for results.

2x2x2:
3x3x3:
4x4x4:
5x5x5:
6x6x6:
7x7x7:
2BLD:
3BLD:
4BLD:
5BLD:
MultiBLD:
OH:
Feet:
MTS:
FMC:
2-4:
2-5:
2-6:
2-7:
Clock (25/25, 12.81):


Spoiler



12.51 14.49 11.32 12.02 14.22 14.14 12.97 12.49 13.81 11.29 13.36 11.84 13.72 13.75 (17.09) 13.94 14.82 12.46 10.71 (9.69) 11.45 12.45 13.20 10.36 13.40


Pyraminx:
Megaminx:
Square-1:


----------



## emolover (Dec 6, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Why are there no magics or skewb?



Because magics are ghey and skewb sucks. lool


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Post reserved.



Spoiler: 2x2



1. 4.50
2. 4.67
3. 3.87
4. 2.11
5. 4.75
6. 6.46
7. 5.18
8. 5.82
9. 5.15
10. 5.13
11. 4.58
12. 5.69
13. 5.14
14. 5.93
15. 4.07
16. 5.20
17. 6.04
18. 4.82
19. 4.33
20. 9.56
21. 9.21+
22. 7.00
23. 4.76
24. 5.27
25. 4.82
26. 3.59
27. 4.10
28. 6.07
29. 4.76
30. 5.11
31. 4.83
32. 5.68
33. 6.53
34. 6.98
35. 5.58
36. 5.78
37. 5.71
38. 5.65
39. 7.76
40. 4.47
41. 4.84
42. 6.02
43. 3.72
44. 6.43
45. 2.63
46. 3.78
47. 4.27
48. 6.73
49. 6.50
50. 3.46





Spoiler: 3x3-18.43



1. 18.73
2. 22.73
3. 18.74
4. 18.49
5. 17.20
6. 16.08
7. 18.07
8. 19.97
9. 18.00
10. 15.88
11. 17.47
12. 15.33
13. 17.42
14. 19.56
15. 21.47
16. 18.48
17. 18.03
18. 16.50
19. 18.66
20. 17.68
21. 16.31
22. DNF(15.01)
23. 16.97
24. 20.43
25. 17.71
26. 15.16
27. 17.75
28. 20.87
29. 16.85
30. 25.24
31. 19.41
32. 12.97
33. 18.00
34. 16.48
35. 18.15
36. 19.88
37. 21.96
38. 16.58
39. 16.10
40. 17.96
41. 22.80
42. 14.61
43. 21.98
44. 16.52
45. 18.66
46. 22.98
47. 16.38
48. 19.08
49. 17.23
50. 18.21





Spoiler: 4x4-1:14.87



1. 1:32.52
2. 1:07.63
3. 1:07.32
4. 1:08.37
5. 1:14.46
6. 1:06.45
7. 1:04.28
8. 1:17.27
9. 1:02.07 (double parity ruined it)
10. DNF(1:02.75) [#fail opp parity]
11. 1:10.67
12. 1:10.38
13. 1:11.58
14. 1:18.97
15. 1:13.91
16. 1:19.33
17. 1:08.48
18. 1:12.93
19. 1:15.28
20. 1:07.20
21. 1:09.68
22. 1:06.08
23. 2:19.71
24. 1:06.34
25. 1:13.11


*5x5:*
*6x6:*
*7x7:*
*2BLD:*


Spoiler: 3BLD



1. 2:20.47
2. 2:31.51
3. DNF
4. DNF(1:48.60 dang it off by 4 twisted corners)
5. DNF





Spoiler: 4BLD



1. 28:10.75
2. DNF(16.xx.xx)





Spoiler: MBLD






Spoiler: 1st Attempt



0/3 in 19:16.29 lol
1st cube: off by M2 and two twisted corners
2nd cube: 2 twisted corners and 3 wrong edges
3rd cube: 2 twisted corners





Spoiler: 2nd Attempt



4/5 in 31:20.55 PB!!!!
last cube: 2 flipped edges and 2 twisted corners








Spoiler: 3OH:28.65



1. 17.43
2. 25.57
3. 30.68
4. 25.43
5. 25.47
6. 22.28
7. 34.96
8. 29.96
9. 30.14
10. 28.75
11. 29.31
12. 29.23
13. 26.63
14. 29.37
15. 23.05
16. 29.88
17. 32.37
18. 28.73
19. 26.94
20. 21.33
21. 28.22
22. 34.49
23. 29.57
24. 28.84
25. DNF(26.94
26. 26.15
27. 31.76
28. 29.55
29. 29.98
30. 26.73
31. 29.97
32. 21.45
33. 25.49+
34. 29.63
35. 29.82
36. 26.28
37. 29.66
38. 21.27
39. 25.45
40. 25.67
41. 32.12
42. 36.02
43. 29.93
44. 32.11
45. 23.17
46. 35.35
47. 34.07
48. 33.45
49. 31.71
50. 27.37

Cuz OH is fun.





Spoiler: FMC






Spoiler: 1. 52 Moves



Premove + Scramble: F' L' B' L U D L' + Scramble
2x2x3: B U R' U' R U R * U'

Insert at *: F2 D B D' F2 D B' D'

F2L: R D B R2 B' R2 F' R' F
OLL:F R2 F2 R' F R' F' R2 U F U'
PLL: D2 R S' R2 S R D2 R'
Undo Premoves: F' L' B' L U D L'

Solution: B U R' U' R U R F2 D B D' F2 D B' D' U' R D B R2 B' R2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 R' F R' F' R2 U F U' D2 R S' R2 S R D2 R' F' L' B' L U D L'

Yeah, this is my first time trying out insertions and premoves, what a way to start!





*MTS:*


Spoiler: 2-4



1. 1:35.98
2. 1:50.59


*2-5:*
*2-6:*


Spoiler: 2-7:



1. 17:02.60


*Clock:*


Spoiler: Megaminx



1. 2:19.35
2. 2:17.00
3. 2:10.22
4. 2:29.82
5. 2:27.06
6. 2:32.19
7. DNF
8. 2:38.41
9. 2:10.68
10. 2:08.17
11. 1:53.44
12. 2:28.12
13. 2:10.55
14. 2:44.02
15. 1:59.36
16. 2:33.70
17. 1:59.99 lol
18. 1:47.82
19. 1:56.98
20. 2:25.79


*Pyraminx:*


Spoiler: Square-1- 20.16



1. 27.82
2. 17.84
3. 18.16
4. 20.84
5. 48.70
6. 21.28
7. 18.25
8. 18.71
9. 24.87
10. 24.70
11. 21.14
12. 21.77
13. 26.19
14. 23.88
15. 20.20
16. 14.45
17. 18.13
18. 20.67
19. 23.77
20. 21.10
21. 11.48
22. 17.38
23. 25.14
24. 22.38
25. 15.06


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 6, 2012)

Post reserved for results.

Result


Spoiler



2x2(49/50): 7.01, suck in 2x2 as always. Facepalm that DNF.


Spoiler



5.632, 8.961, 7.776, 8.191, 7.521, 6.303, 7.411, 8.944, 8.177, 8.511, 4.960, 9.912, 6.744, 8.961, 7.146, 6.504, 5.135, 6.624, 6.272, 7.849, 6.919, 7.823, 6.648, 5.176, 6.473, 4.546, 6.951, 5.623, 8.673, 5.936, 6.736, 7.431, 6.543, 6.647, 3.480, 8.121, 8.496, 8.413, 5.592, DNF(5.577), 7.497, 8.208, 8.248, 6.584, 2.840, 4.695, 6.849, 6.982, 7.736, 3.337
number of times: 49/50
best time: 2.840
worst time: 9.912

current avg5: 6.175 (σ = 1.28)
best avg5: 5.757 (σ = 0.66)

current avg12: 6.573 (σ = 1.59)
best avg12: 6.206 (σ = 0.88)

session avg: 7.005 (σ = 1.17)
session mean: 6.872


3x3(50/50), 16.49.


Spoiler



15.013, 17.776, 15.712, 14.648, 17.925, 19.303, 18.273, 17.379, 15.672, 17.089, 16.416, 13.256, 15.896, 14.992, 17.927, 14.633, 13.593, 15.689, 15.719, 13.815, 18.840, 16.850, 15.471, 17.941, 17.422, 14.479, 15.785, 15.920, 19.703, 16.753, 16.829, 16.408, 16.736, 14.144, 20.793, 12.633, 14.775, 15.200, 18.399, 17.225, 19.522, 17.849, 15.839, 16.499, 17.903, 17.656, 15.111, 16.223, 15.944, 20.095
number of times: 50/50
best time: 12.633
worst time: 20.793

current avg5: 16.608 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5: 14.706 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 17.306 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 15.351 (σ = 1.10)

session avg: 16.491 (σ = 1.41)
session mean: 16.513



4x4(25/25), 1:02.10


Spoiler



1:05.135, 59.354, 1:12.143, 1:10.688, 52.647, 58.488, 59.623, 1:05.095, 57.311, 57.439, 1:07.870, 1:13.409, 59.591, 1:00.145, 1:04.590+, 1:08.009, 1:01.965, 1:02.265, 57.302, 51.450, 1:04.807, 1:04.607, 58.703, 1:08.352, 52.402
number of times: 25/25
best time: 51.450
worst time: 1:13.409

current avg5: 1:02.706 (σ = 3.47)
best avg5: 58.474 (σ = 1.16)

current avg12: 1:01.480 (σ = 4.51)
best avg12: 1:01.480 (σ = 4.51)

session avg: 1:02.095 (σ = 4.61)
session mean: 1:02.136



5x5(25/25), 1:59.29


Spoiler



1:59.031, 1:53.686, 2:02.303, 2:02.202, 2:19.015, 2:05.510, 2:01.151, 1:54.680, 1:49.198, 1:55.023, 1:51.033, 2:55.048, 1:52.440, 1:50.231, 2:01.319, 1:59.887, 2:02.279, 2:05.227, 2:00.847, 1:55.050+, 2:03.424, 2:01.670, 2:01.839, 2:06.264, 1:42.608
number of times: 25/25
best time: 1:42.608
worst time: 2:55.048

current avg5: 2:02.311 (σ = 0.97)
best avg5: 1:52.832 (σ = 2.02)

current avg12: 2:00.177 (σ = 4.38)
best avg12: 1:57.297 (σ = 5.25)

session avg: 1:59.290 (σ = 4.87)
session mean: 2:01.239



6x6(12/12), 4:19.11


Spoiler



4:24.816, 4:59.502, 4:13.558, 4:25.469, 4:11.679, 3:57.950, 4:28.124, 4:19.279, 4:52.814, 4:06.533, 4:03.471, 4:05.399
number of times: 12/12
best time: 3:57.950
worst time: 4:59.502

current avg5: 4:10.404 (σ = 7.71)
best avg5: 4:10.404 (σ = 7.71)

current avg12: 4:19.114 (σ = 14.78)
best avg12: 4:19.114 (σ = 14.78)

session avg: 4:19.114 (σ = 14.78)
session mean: 4:20.716



7x7(12/12), 6:59.25.


Spoiler



6:59.896, 7:17.638, 6:52.523, 6:42.318, 7:06.518+, 6:51.388, 7:21.053, 6:55.434, 7:11.675, 6:25.063, 6:46.859, 7:08.255
number of times: 12/12
best time: 6:25.063
worst time: 7:21.053

current avg5: 6:56.849 (σ = 10.77)
best avg5: 6:56.810 (σ = 8.43)

current avg12: 6:59.250 (σ = 11.49)
best avg12: 6:59.250 (σ = 11.49)

session avg: 6:59.250 (σ = 11.49)
session mean: 6:58.218



4BLD


Spoiler



7:29.06[3:36.60]
7:57.57[4:07.42]
8:12.94[4:00.07]
9:51.16[4:51.89]


5BLD


Spoiler



DNF22:42.846[12:04.090]
19:01.63[9:24.34]
19:46.50[10:58.29]
DNF(22:07.39)[11:24.07]


6BLD


Spoiler



~1:01:15.036[31:43.196]


MBLD


Spoiler



first attempt


Spoiler



2/6 30:06.013[19:51.016]


second attempt


Spoiler



6/10 1:03:34.780[41:15.070]


third attempt


Spoiler



5/10 1:05:07.413[45:21.453]


fourth attempt, wanted to try 10cubes again but some occasion happen and I don't have that much time for it, tried 6. Sis came back, a lot of disturbance.


Spoiler



3/6 33:46.051+[19:48.855]


fifth attempt


Spoiler



7/10 1:00:28.478[41:12.575]






OH(50/50),34.68.


Spoiler



24.416, 28.602, 34.141, 51.607, 30.632, 33.168, 21.680, 33.920, 34.752, 32.680, 28.152, 26.760, 30.912, 26.785, 34.161, 35.375, 34.874, 38.451, 37.312, 36.486, 39.736, 37.794, 40.672, 36.832, 37.708, 26.559, 32.864, 36.192, 36.841, 31.710, 40.531, 32.580, 27.407, 30.752, 33.475, 37.128, 37.992, 35.712, 32.982, 36.591, 34.281, 44.776, 38.591, 34.880, 38.599, 40.804, 31.733, 40.553, 37.911, 36.544
best time: 21.680
worst time: 51.607

current avg5: 38.336 (σ = 2.04)
best avg5: 28.616 (σ = 2.10)

current avg12: 37.174 (σ = 2.61)
best avg12: 30.722 (σ = 3.57)

session avg: 34.676 (σ = 3.71)
session mean: 34.712



2-4 Relay (15/15), 1:38.26


Spoiler



1:37.28, 1:40.38, 2:05.40, 1:33.66, 1:31.69, 1:26.79, 1:43.47, 1:38.58, 1:37.18, 1:35.05, 1:41.23, 1:44.36, 1:37.01, 1:38.87, 1:38.61


----------



## Mikel (Dec 6, 2012)

* Holiday Competition 2012-2013 *

Solves attempted (including DNF’s)= 447/518 [86.3%]
Solves completed (excluding DNF’s)= 413/518 [79.7%]



Spoiler



*2x2:* 7.22


Spoiler



7.96, 9.38, 5.69, 3.43, 7.69, 6.86, 7.08, 6.11, 6.86, 4.46, 8.43, 4.68, 6.43, 4.86, 6.47, 6.15, 7.13, 5.80, 9.63, 11.13, 11.00, 8.00, 7.40, 8.97, 7.52, 7.58, 5.08, 7.40, 8.59, 7.78, 9.69, 6.30, 10.46, 8.61, 7.13, 6.33, 6.21, 7.94, 9.69, 4.83, 6.15, 8.44, 4.86, 7.21, 3.43, 10.25, 7.15, 8.84, 8.00, 4.40



*3x3:* 18.84


Spoiler



18.65, 18.06, 15.94, 16.93, 19.68, 17.06, 16.72, 21.46, 20.11, 18.06, 13.97, 17.09, 21.56, 21.94, 20.16, 20.22, 18.00, 20.03, 20.18, 22.08, 22.30, 23.56, 17.09, 15.52, 16.28, 17.15, 21.59, 14.33, 16.22, 15.28, 18.06, 18.09, 24.28, 17.34, 16.77, 16.05, 16.22, 17.58, 23.78, 20.52, 17.19, 18.21, 19.55, 20.88, 22.19, 19.00, 23.16, 21.66, 17.86, 18.66



*4x4:* 1:39.32


Spoiler



1:23.09, 1:41.90, 1:54.83, 1:49.08, 1:21.72, 1:50.09, 2:03.50, 1:40.69, 1:32.71, 1:47.34, 1:23.46, 1:22.44, 1:40.72, 1:15.56, 1:49.18, 1:31.46, 1:20.15, 1:30.28, 1:47.77, 2:11.86, 2:14.72, 1:27.77, 1:43.30, 1:41.97, 1:42.43



*5x5:* 2:53.72


Spoiler



2:54.16, 4:02.44, 2:53.02, 3:12.97, 2:48.52, 2:54.68, 2:35.97, 2:57.50, 2:51.80, 2:40.58, 2:49.88, 2:56.63, 2:24.52, 3:03.36, 3:04.59, 2:48.21, 3:00.28, 3:38.71, 3:01.84, 2:58.78, 2:51.83, 2:49.84, 2:26.09, 2:48.06, 2:45.58



*6x6:* 6:41.10


Spoiler



7:09.96, 6:02.77, 6:30.47, 7:55.94, 7:35.33, 6:33.91, 5:52.08, 9:39.09, 5:18.06, 6:12.33, 6:03.18, 6:55.08



*7x7:* 10:10.81


Spoiler



10:03.74, 11:27.57, 11:20.58, 10:50.98, 12:43.33, 10:29.27, 9:59.90, 8:29.77, 10:40.99, 8:59.99, 8:18.93, 9:25.30



*8x8:* 19:29.51


Spoiler



22:05.41, 20:45.21, 19:01.03, 18:42.29, 16:36.24



*2BLD:* 31.53 (15/25)


Spoiler



DNF, 56.38, 37.65, 1:42.28, 43.28, 41.40, DNF, *33.93*, 50.41, 42.18, 47.28, 59.28, *27.96*, DNF, *32.83*, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *35.33*, 42.90, *27.58*, DNF, DNF, DNF



*3BLD:* 1:38.11 (9/25)


Spoiler



*1:36.71*, *1:37.63*, DNF, *1:43.75*, 1:50.78, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, *1:43.52*, 1:53.28, *1:28.94*, 2:11.11, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 2:15.11, DNF



*4BLD:* DNF


Spoiler



DNF (13:45), 10:06.11



*5BLD:* DNF


Spoiler



24:35.78, DNF (20:19.30)



*Multi-BLD:* 9/13 in 58:22.86 = 5 points

*3x3 OH:* 42.25


Spoiler



51.47, 34.09, 45.02, 42.03, 43.46, 33.27, 48.00, 45.38, 42.72, 40.43, 38.68, 35.66, 39.41, 1:01.72, 45.30, 47.44, 46.05, 32.11, 35.38, 36.41, 34.43, 52.27, 46.83, 43.96, 46.83, 29.30, 32.18, 49.02, 39.30, 41.13, 1:06.38, 42.81, 44.61, 40.16, 34.59, 35.33, 33.02, 31.69, 45.90, 46.25, 47.83, 47.93, 39.77, 45.15, 45.41, 40.91, 39.83, 45.33, 48.09, 55.00



*3x3 With Feet:* 4:01.52


Spoiler



3:46.38, 4:21.96, 3:28.31, 4:23.58, 4:07.38, DNF



*3x3 MTS:* 2:41.01


Spoiler



3:25.36, 1:56.61, 2:22.19, 3:41.91, 1:46.43, 5:18.86, 1:44.68, 1:49.91, 2:42.88, DNF, 1:39.88, 2:01.31



* 3x3 FMC: * 57 moves


Spoiler



1) 73 moves
D’ F’ D’ B’ R B2 D2 cross
R’ U R L’ U2 L U R’ U R f2l 1
F’ U2 F B’ U B f2l 2
U2 F U F’ U’ F U F’ f2l 3
U R U R’ U2 R U’ R’ f2l 4
F R U R’ U’ F’ top cross
y R U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ R2 U2 R oll
y’ R’ U’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ U R U pll

2) 57 moves
D2 U’ F’ L B D’ R D cross
R U R’ L U’ L’ f2l 1
B U’ B’ U R’ U’ R f2l 2
U L’ U’ L U F’ U’ F f2l 3
U F U’ F’ U2 L’ U’ L f2l 4
F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ oll
y R’ U L’ U2 R U’ R’ U2 L R U’ pll



*2-4 Relay:* 1:56.42


Spoiler



1:54.56, 2:21.19, 1:41.15, 2:16.36, 1:38.83, 2:05.90, 1:44.65, 1:40.86, 1:51.80, 1:54.83, 2:05.43, 2:05.90, 2:01.71, 1:55.38, 1:54.97



*2-5 Relay:* 4:55.88


Spoiler



4:52.40, 4:26.00, 5:01.00, 4:49.27, 5:21.30, 4:54.77, 4:48.02, 4:54.69, 4:48.77, 4:52.97, 4:56.46, 5:20.41



*2-6 Relay:* 11:15.55


Spoiler



10:25.76, 11:04.91, 13:36.97, 11:10.07, 9:49.99, 11:43.67, 10:57.51



*2-7 Relay:* 20:25.23


Spoiler



20:53.58, 20:35.95, 19:46.15



*2-8 Relay:* 39:21.40


Spoiler



38:57.99, 39:44.81



*Clock:* 18.06


Spoiler



16.75, 15.16, 15.84, 12.36, DNF, 19.11, 19.63, 16.53, 18.68, 12.81, 20.84, 16.36, DNF, 17.22, 12.44, 22.22, 29.47, 15.27, 15.81, 16.40, 17.31, 28.38, DNF, 20.77, DNF



* Megaminx: * 6:23.19


Spoiler



7:30.68, 6:32.65, 6:12.61, 5:16.83



*Pyraminx:* 15.00


Spoiler



17.21, 12.13, 15.31, 18.16, 18.11, 15.36, 18.68, 20.15, 31.06, 25.56, 18.46, 17.13, 17.19, 14.06, 23.25, 23.61, 9.63, 15.33, 13.80, 17.84, 12.69, 15.22, 15.18, 15.59, 9.63, 18.19, 15.86, 12.21, 15.93, 17.55, 19.94, 11.91, 6.55, 7.58, 11.11, 18.69, 7.86, 13.00, 12.66, 9.19, 15.58, 5.71, 10.66, 16.44, 18.94, 14.06, 8.86, 11.80, 11.75, 17.59



*Square-1:* 1:06.11


Spoiler



1:35.15, 39.65, 42.21, 2:13.58, 40.25, 1:00.33, 1:01.91, 1:07.25, 1:21.63, 54.31, 1:04.50, 1:06.61, 1:04.30, 1:02.71, 1:21.03, 46.72, 1:24.52, 1:02.80, 1:20.00, 1:06.05, 59.88, 1:10.78, 1:19.78, 1:05.90, 1:05.08


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 6, 2012)

Reserved for results.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 7, 2012)

Reserved for Results.

2x2: 7.62


Spoiler: 2x2



5.41, (12.75), 8.06, (3.51), 7.42, 9.19+, 6.85, 8.05, 7.68, 7.68, 9.02, 8.17, 6.76, 9.50, 7.30, (4.85), (22.33), 5.78, 6.32, 5.59, 7.23, 8.52, 9.39, 5.65, 8.05, 7.70, 7.31, 7.78, 12.69, 6.91, 7.84, 5.05, 6.49, (23.99), 7.06, 9.63, 8.24, 8.38, 6.96, 8.51, 7.32, 4.99, 8.18, 6.70, (4.17), 8.77, 6.37, 7.95, 7.35, 9.45



3x3: 26.33


Spoiler: 3x3



22.77, 28.52, 25.49, 29.13, 25.03, 27.77, 29.52, (40.12), (20.16), 23.11, 27.28, 25.36, 25.21, 31.17, 24.88, 23.30, 25.80, 24.60, 21.39, (19.01), 25.15, 34.92, 25.27, 23.97, 21.18, 25.60, 28.60, 23.59, 22.06, 27.64, 30.35, 25.79, 28.69, 27.87, (37.91), (37.23), 30.14, 29.33, 28.93, 31.16, 27.50, 28.00, 24.65, 21.84, (19.41), 23.97, 29.05, 27.76, 23.06, 21.93



4x4: 1:17.51


Spoiler: 4x4



1:20.86, 1:23.77, (1:39.56), 1:15.51, (1:32.99), (1:01.44), 1:17.20, 1:21.18, 1:22.35, 1:23.31, 1:14.88, 1:22.30, 1:20.74, 1:16.26, 1:17.26, 1:19.43, 1:17.85, 1:11.16, 1:09.84, 1:17.57, 1:10.57, (1:08.60), 1:14.91, 1:15.55, 1:15.22



5x5: 3:00.18


Spoiler: 5x5



3:01.12, 2:56.21, 2:50.58, 3:04.66, 3:00.07, (3:19.41), 3:01.71, 2:48.07, 3:02.12, 2:56.69, 3:10.74, 2:57.80, 3:06.52, 3:09.82, 3:07.33, (2:47.73), 3:14.51, 2:52.81, 2:48.08, 2:48.16, 2:56.21, 3:10.46, 3:00.12, (2:44.19), (3:19.25)



6x6: 6:25.48


Spoiler: 6x6



6:05.80, 6:43.32, 6:13.60, 6:41.50, 6:02.43, 6:29.03, 6:44.86, 5:58.94, 6:58.32, 5:14.99, 6:45.22, 6:30.11



7x7: 10:28.60


Spoiler: 7x7



11:30.60, 10:19.74, 9:56.53, (12:32.72), 10:27.67, (9:00.67), 11:15.33, 9:33.40, 10:11.94, 10:38.98, 10:39.93, 10:11.86



2BLD: 46.36


Spoiler: 2BLD



(DNF(1:15.17)), DNF(43.04), DNF(48.70), 1:25.52, DNF(1:13.95), 52.08, 1:14.55, 51.84, DNF(1:52.05), 52.68, DNF(41.31), DNF(51.38), 1:03.71+, (41.36+), 1:06.11+, DNF(1:00.77), DNF(1:41.12), DNF(1:11.22), DNF(50.09), 1:27.66, 1:38.22, 50.16, (36.35), 58.54, (DNF(34.67))



3BLD: 2:39.83


Spoiler: 3BLD



2:55.14, DNF(3:44.82), DNF(2:25.77), DNF(2:07.78), DNF(2:46.10)[1:17.50], DNF(3:05.46), 2:12.81, 3:05.20[1:26.13], DNF(20.46)[19.78], DNF(2:25.64), DNF(2:03.83), DNF(2:34.62), DNF(2:18.25), DNF(3:45.65), DNF(2:49.40), 3:02.96, DNF(3:19.87), 2:03.02, DNF(3:25.37), DNF(3:13.85), DNF(3:00.91), DNF(2:45.55), DNF(1:53.89)[45.28], DNF(2:19.07)[1:05.20], DNF(2:33.04)



4BLD:

Multi-BLD:


Spoiler






Spoiler: first attempt-DNF



6/12 1:28:00.54 --> DNF
tried 12 cubes for 12/12/12. Brother kept interrupting me and my dad started yelling at me and my sister on my last cube (which was missing a bunch of the memo anyway)






OH: 54.72


Spoiler: OH



56.36, 58.80, 1:05.71, 55.22, 50.37, 56.17, 56.31, 52.64, 45.99, 1:02.19, 53.67, 57.55, 56.70, 58.51, 57.38, 1:07.66, 51.82, (27.82), (34.82), 58.50, 55.92, 1:07.21, 42.27, 1:01.11, 47.99, 51.49, 45.44, 47.88, (DNF(9.39)), 46.14, 54.52, 52.13, 48.77, 44.73, (1:26.59), 1:00.54, 52.55, 52.97, (1:11.36), 46.25, 55.51, 56.62, (32.64), 54.96, 43.09, 58.81, 1:00.77, 54.26, 53.70, 1:10.56



MTS: 2:16.56


Spoiler: MTS



3:37.77, 1:49.54, 2:03.87, 1:50.10, 2:24.14, 2:14.68, 2:08.31, (1:18.81), 2:05.16, (DNF(2:56.17)), 1:51.71, 2:40.32



2-4 Relay: 2:06.00


Spoiler: 2-4 Relay



2:10.15, 1:55.08, DNF(49.40), 2:06.33, 2:16.40, 2:15.25, 1:57.48, 2:04.90, 1:56.70, 2:00.85, 2:15.94, 1:54.85, 2:05.84, 2:10.17, 2:02.86



2-5 Relay:

2-6 Relay:

Megaminx: 3:02.65


Spoiler: Megaminx



3:02.29, 3:12.11, 3:03.05, (4:24.16), 3:28.14, 2:59.16, (3:56.73), 3:25.19, 3:03.51, 3:03.24, 3:17.06, 3:15.74, 3:42.22, 3:03.01, 2:50.80, 2:43.05, 2:49.04, 2:59.04, 2:46.47, 2:51.24, (2:35.48), 2:43.06, 2:56.18, 2:42.11, (2:33.44)



Pyraminx: 7.26


Spoiler: pyraminx



8.99, 8.38, (12.23), 11.09, (12.28), 8.08, 10.18, 9.83, 7.59, 10.03, 7.42, 5.97, 7.00, 7.13, 7.17, 8.41, 5.59, 6.29, 6.56, 7.63, 6.76, 6.94, 5.90, 5.88, 6.73, 7.02, 6.72, 6.74, 5.66, 7.77, 10.90, 7.27, 6.14, (4.43), 4.85, 5.35, 4.98, 6.49, 6.45, 6.53, (11.86), 6.93, 6.49, 7.25, 5.59, (4.70), 7.29, 7.68, (3.64), 9.66



Square-1: 1:12.67


Spoiler: Square-1



(DNF(2:30.28)), 1:27.84, 54.09, 1:47.13, 1:07.89, (2:01.79), 49.66, 1:05.09, (42.55), 54.70, 1:32.02, 1:12.08, 1:02.40, 1:41.24, 1:11.63, 59.82, 1:19.42, 1:28.60, 55.53, 49.40, (48.85), 49.26, 1:06.46, 1:54.59, 1:17.31


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 7, 2012)

Challenge accepted.

2x2: 6.31


Spoiler



8.95, 4.79, 8.75, 4.98, 6.56, 2.68, 5.83, 9.77, 7.38, 4.01, 3.02, 8.79, 11.26, 5.82, 5.86, 2.80, 13.33, 4.72, 10.40, 4.22, 6.72, 6.34, 4.78, 6.41, 7.29, 6.28, 5.38, 5.96, 6.20, 6.58, 5.77, 6.87, 4.49, 5.88, 4.53, 7.10, 10.55, 6.34, 7.37, 6.77, 4.41, 6.01, 4.01, 9.01, 5.84, 5.34, 7.86, 6.90, 5.25, 5.21


3x3: 13.73


Spoiler



17.49, 13.10, 12.19, 12.64, 20.73, 9.45, 11.37, 15.09, 12.73, 14.22, 12.48, 12.98, 14.77, 12.91, 12.44, 14.23, 13.92, 16.13, 13.44, 11.36, 16.39, 14.51, 14.91, 15.76, 14.84, 9.73, 14.32, 11.32, 14.74, 13.76, 12.11, 11.47, 15.22, 17.28, 17.75, 13.87, 15.80, 20.16, 10.75, 11.07, 12.64, 12.98, 13.51, 11.82, 13.64, 12.59, 14.10, 14.21, 12.57, 15.08


4x4: 55.84


Spoiler



59.51, 53.30, 55.28, 53.82, 54.71, 1:03.64, 51.22, 43.24, 53.94, 42.93, 54.70, 59.23, 48.73, 47.96, 58.35, 57.53, 1:02.70, 1:05.22, 1:25.94, 1:02.17, 55.62, 51.16, 51.33, 1:09.77, 52.50


5x5: 1:35.92


Spoiler



1:24.11, 1:40.88, 1:45.51, 1:37.28, 1:39.27, 1:36.12, 1:48.96, 1:35.18, 1:39.76, 1:34.94, 1:42.59, 1:33.78, 1:31.05, 1:37.16, 1:31.59, 1:30.42, 1:38.42, 1:27.89, 1:38.37, 1:35.29, 1:44.69, 1:27.14, 1:30.98, 1:34.23, 1:34.41


6x6: 3:40.02


Spoiler



4:12.30, 3:56.21, 3:37.38, 3:39.09, 3:20.98, 3:41.06, 3:33.94, 3:13.79, 3:16.89, 3:57.83, 3:38.22, 3:58.60


7x7: 4:53.80


Spoiler



4:27.88, 4:39.39, 4:48.86, 4:41.37, 4:34.99, 6:14.37, 4:58.22, 4:35.92, 5:10.86, 5:28.43, 5:11.39, 4:48.58


2-4: 1:20.29


Spoiler



1:21.27, 1:34.87, 1:27.38, 1:18.00, 1:14.27, 1:16.30, 1:27.84, 1:14.65, 1:20.80, 1:17.28, 1:28.77, 1:25.48, 1:03.96, 1:16.94, 1:14.73


2-5: 3:01.34


Spoiler



2:50.95, 2:58.73, 3:18.39, 3:00.61, 2:52.36, 2:57.22, 3:12.64, 3:06.80, 2:50.63, 3:08.53, 2:50.45, 3:14.91


2-6:
2-7: 11:44.74


Spoiler



11:15.05, 11:24.77, 11:53.65, 11:55.79, DNF(8:00.71)
f****** popped the 6x6


3BLD: DNF


Spoiler



DNF(2:26.40), DNF(3:14.26), DNF(3:42.27), DNF(2:51.71), DNF(3:02.88), DNF(3:47.17), DNF(4:29.77), DNF(2:56.71), 3:14.41, DNF(3:48.50), DNF(4:05.61), DNF(3:09.06), DNF(2:24.14), DNF(2:52.76), 2:19.12, DNF(3:32.74), DNF(3:17.40), DNF(3:55.41), DNF(2:39.34), DNF(2:23.43), DNF(2:46.07), DNF(2:29.00), DNF(3:03.48), 7:30.72, 2:56.75


MBLD:
OH: 26.24


Spoiler



23.67, 22.96, 34.71, 19.79, 24.06, 21.86, 30.52, 28.77, 25.18, 21.83, 23.76, 23.82, 34.99, 28.83, 33.15, 29.40, 34.90, 28.45, 27.77, 24.12, 23.16, 29.57, 33.52, 25.46, 30.72, 20.31, 25.79, 28.28, 27.33, 25.68, 23.03, 24.59, 22.85, 25.07, 26.69, 24.37, 21.32, 20.70, 18.09, 28.49, 25.20, 27.39, 33.65, 30.19, 24.09, 24.51, 23.67, 27.88, 27.28, 25.99


FMC:


Spoiler



First scramble


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 R' B2 D2 R U2 R B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B' D2 U' L D2 B2 F' D' 
solution: R’ F U’ L’ F’ M D’ R F2 L D’ B’ U B D L’ U L U’ F U R U R’ U’ F’ L U2 L’ U2 L F’ L’ U’ L U L F L2 U
Double X-Cross: R’ F U’ L’ F’ M D’ R F2 L (11)
3rd F2L pair: D’ B’ U B D (5)
4th F2L pair: L’ U L U’ F U (6) (F' and F cancelled out)
OLL: R U R’ U’ F’ (5)
PLL: L U2 L’ U2 L F’ L’ U’ L U L F L2 U (14) 

41 HTM



Second scramble


Spoiler



Scramble: D' L2 B U' R2 U2 F2 L' B R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 
Solution: L’ U’ R L’ D’ L B L B2 L’ B R F2 R’ B F2 U’ R’ F2 R U F’ L F’ L’ R U R’ U R U2 R’ U’ L’ U’ L F2 D R’ U R U’ R D’ F2 
2x2x3 block: L’ U’ R L’ D’ L B L B2 L’ B R F2 R’ B (15)
Last cross piece and 2 F2L pairs + orient edges: F2 U’ R’ F2 R U F’ L F’ L’ F (11)
OLL: R U R’ U R U2 R’ (7)
PLL: U’ L’ U’ L F2 D R’ U R U’ R D’ F2 (13) 
46 HTM





Megaminx: 1:25.68


Spoiler



1:33.36, 1:38.13, 1:17.49, 1:35.23, 1:18.72, 1:25.31, 1:25.78, 1:15.46, 1:23.41, 1:35.87, 1:25.08, 1:29.11, 1:27.01, 1:25.74, 1:11.33, 1:37.90, 1:30.43, 1:27.58, 1:19.75, 1:27.97, 1:20.50, 1:28.36, 1:15.92, 1:11.52, 1:31.20


I would be very surprised if I complete everything


----------



## Moops (Dec 7, 2012)

*2x2:* 12.07 average of 50


Spoiler



Statistics for 12-07-2012 17:40:44

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.07
Standard Deviation: 4.46
Best Time: 5.42
Worst Time: 35.04
Individual Times:
1.	10.72	U' R' F U' F R' U F2
2.	11.33	U2 R F R F U2 F R' U
3.	10.59	F U R' U F2 U' F R2 F U'
4.	9.91	U2 R' F2 R U F' R2 U
5.	17.61	U R U R2 F' R F2 R F2
6.	11.08	U2 F' R U2 F R' U' F'
7.	5.42	F' R F' U R U2 F2 R F
8.	9.10	R2 U F2 U' R F' R F2 U2
9.	10.89	F U2 F R2 F' R F2 R' U2
10.	11.08	U2 F2 U' R U R F R2
11.	12.95	U' R' U' R2 F R' U2 F2
12.	35.04	U F U' F' U F' U F2 U
13.	11.10	F' U' R2 F U' F U2
14.	9.83	R' F U' F2 U' F R U2
15.	11.80	U R2 U2 R' U' F2 R F' R'
16.	6.04	U F2 U2 R' U' F R2 U'
17.	17.63	F R F U2 R U' F2 R'
18.	7.80	R' F R F2 U' F U R'
19.	12.36	R' F U F U' R2 F U2 F' U'
20.	12.62	U' F R' F U' F2 R U2 F'
21.	20.37	R F R F2 R U F2 U2 R2
22.	13.64	R2 U' F R U' R2 U F2 R' U
23.	15.56	R F2 R2 U2 F' U F R' U'
24.	10.65	U' R2 U' R F' U' F2 U' R U'
25.	9.40	R U F U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U
26.	12.36	U' F' R F' R F' R2 U2 F
27.	14.74	F' R' F R' U R2 U' F2 U2
28.	9.18	R F' U' R2 F R U2 R2 U'
29.	8.45	R U F' U2 R2 F' U F' R2
30.	14.45	U2 F U' R' F U R U2 F
31.	10.69	U F U2 F U R2 F' U R2 U'
32.	12.74	F U' R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U'
33.	11.66	R' F R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 U'
34.	14.48	U R' U' F R' U2 R U2 F'
35.	15.84	R2 F2 U F' R2 F R2 F2 U2
36.	17.85	F2 U R2 F' U F2 U2 F' U2 R'
37.	13.42	U2 R' F2 R' F' U2 F' U R2
38.	10.64	F' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F2 U' R'
39.	14.43	U R' F U F' U2 R2 U' R
40.	9.66	F2 R U R U F' R2 U F'
41.	8.70	U' F U' F' R U' R F2
42.	11.18	R F2 U2 R' U F' U2 R' F' R
43.	9.05	U' F' U2 R2 F' R F2 R
44.	9.03	U2 F' U2 R U R2 U' F U'
45.	7.37	U R F2 R F' R' U R' U'
46.	10.78	F U F2 U' F R' F2 R F U'
47.	10.11	U2 R F2 U R2 U F' R
48.	13.73	F' R2 U F' U R F U2 R
49.	9.03	U2 R F2 R' F R2 U' F' U'
50.	9.18	F R' U R2 F2 U R2 U' 

lol I suck at 2x2


*3x3:* 23.22 average of 50


Spoiler



Statistics for 12-07-2012 19:03:35

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 23.22
Standard Deviation: 3.28
Best Time: 17.77
Worst Time: 35.18
Individual Times:
1.	23.35	D2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 F' U' B L2 B2 L2 F R' U' F'
2.	24.72	U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B F L D' U R F U L2 U2
3.	24.16	D2 F2 U2 R U2 R' F2 R' D2 U2 R2 B' U' F' D' F2 R2 U2 R' B' L
4.	19.75	R2 F U2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 B' R F U' R U2 R2 F' D'
5.	21.29	R2 U' B R' L D R F' D R L2 B2 U D L2 F2 D L2 U' B2
6.	26.33	R2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 D R' D2 L' U R2 B' L D' F2 U2
7.	22.67	L' F2 L' B2 L' D2 R D2 R2 B2 R' B D U B' F2 D' F U' L F
8.	22.80	D R L' B' U D R2 F' L D R L U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 L
9.	19.10	U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D R2 U' B L2 R F' R2 U2 R' F U B
10.	21.99	F' U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 L' F R' D' F' L2 D R2 U
11.	25.31	R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D B' L2 R' B' F R' D2 U' B' U R2
12.	19.31	B2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B L' F2 R2 D R' D' L' D' B
13.	26.02	R2 D B2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' D R2 U B L' F2 L2 R' B'
14.	23.63	D' R2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 R' U' F' R D L' U' R F' R2
15.	21.93	U2 F' L2 R2 F L2 U2 F' R2 F D' B' L R D L2 R F D
16.	26.00	D R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 L U2 F R B D2 L' U' F2
17.	27.19	L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' F2 R2 F' L2 R2 U' F' D2 F2 D2 R D2 B R' F'
18.	22.51	L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 L F L2 F R2 B D' R F' L'
19.	25.41	F2 U R2 D L2 B2 U R2 U L2 F' D' B2 L' D2 R B' R' U B2 R2
20.	35.18	F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 F L' F' U' L' B F
21.	24.19	F D' R' L B R U2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2
22.	21.16	L2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 R' U2 F' L2 U B' U2 L B D2
23.	25.10	R B' U' R D L F2 U' F2 D' F U2 R2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 F L2 B2
24.	23.28	F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' R2 F2 R D2 R U' L2 U' L D B' L2 U B R
25.	19.30	D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F U2 B' F' U2 R D2 F U2 B R U R2 U2 F
26.	18.02	B2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D R B2 F2 D U2 B2 R' D U2 F
27.	18.25	L2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 B D2 U L B R U2 R D' U L
28.	17.77	L2 D' F2 D L2 U L2 R2 U R2 U' B D2 F' L' B L U' F2 R D'
29.	20.38	L2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D B2 D L U' F D B2 F R' B D2 U2
30.	24.66	B R2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 B R2 F2 L2 U' L' B' R' B' L B2 L' B2
31.	28.17	U2 B F L2 D2 F L2 U2 F U2 L2 R B2 R2 D B2 L2 R D' F
32.	24.61	U L2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 F' D L' B2 L' U F' L2 B'
33.	26.37	R2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U B' D B U L' D' L F U'
34.	24.22	B D2 U2 B F2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 R U B F' L R U
35.	22.47	F2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U R B' L' R' B U B L' R2 F'
36.	24.32	D F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 D L2 R' D' B' U' R' D F' L2 B' D2
37.	30.64	R2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 R U2 F2 D' B' L' R B2 U L
38.	23.83	U F U' L2 U D' F' U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 L F2 U2 R L
39.	25.97	R2 D2 F U2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B L' F R' B2 L B' D2 U R2 F2
40.	25.20	L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 B F2 D' B L2 F2 L2 R' U B L' B R'
41.	19.37	B2 D2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 F R2 F' R' U' B D2 B D2
42.	21.01	R D2 L' F2 L F2 R D2 U2 B2 R B D R B' R2 F' L D' U B2
43.	19.55	B2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 D B U R U2 R F' L' F2 R'
44.	21.80	R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' L' B F D' B R B' L2 U R2
45.	21.45	L2 R2 D2 B R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F L2 R U' B U2 L' D' R2 D' L
46.	22.60	U D B2 U2 F' R' U F' R' L2 D2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2
47.	25.97	D' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F R' U' B D2 U2 R' B' D2 U2
48.	21.72	R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B D' R B2 L R2 B2 D' B F'
49.	19.19	R D' L U2 L2 B' U R' B' U2 D2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 R' F2 U2 L2
50.	21.55	L2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 L R' D2 F L2 D R2 F U' F2


*4x4:* 1:32.40 average of 25


Spoiler



1:39.05, 1:38.90, 1:47.64, 1:28.18, 1:38.95, 1:21.34, 1:42.30, 1:34.90, 1:32.70, 1:29.66, 1:30.83, 1:36.80, 1:44.45, 1:25.75, 1:23.55, 1:38.61, 1:29.25, 1:20.09, 1:30.28, 1:34.66, 1:29.79, 1:37.20, 1:25.36, 1:23.30, 1:30.46


*5x5:* 2:57.96 average of 25


Spoiler



3:01.60, 2:56.94, 2:38.71, 2:41.20, 3:10.63, 2:44.89, 2:51.03, 3:14.05, 3:03.29, 3:08.76, 2:49.59, 2:44.30, 2:55.36, 3:21.08, 2:40.03, 3:01.32, 3:28.06, 3:08.44, 2:49.94, 3:09.21, 2:54.77, 3:03.30, 2:54.68, 2:59.82, 2:54.11



*6x6:* 7:52.96 average of 12


Spoiler



8:38.96, 8:22.27, 9:00.50, 7:41.21, 8:20.98, 7:38.44, 7:33.67, 7:44.05, 6:29.89, 8:43.53, 6:59.54, 7:06.94



*7x7:*


Spoiler



13:02.68, 12:14.18, 11:38.04



*2BLD:* 19/25 - Best Average of 5: 36.73


Spoiler



1:04.87, 41.02, 23.64, 41.30, DNF(44.63), DNF(42.41), DNF(52.29), 39.07, 39.17, 44.39, DNF(47.31), 41.82, 40.74, 22.26, DNF(30.90), 46.40, 32.56, 31.22, DNF(44.27), 51.82, 45.63, 43.63, 44.11, 32.89, 27.15



*3BLD:* 13/25 - Best Average of 5: 2:08.36 :fp


Spoiler



2:07.36, DNF(1:58.07), 2:10.61, 2:07.12, 1:57.54, DNF(1:58.68), DNF(2:13.57), DNF(1:53.46), DNF(2:32.36), 1:49.06, 1:42.25, DNF(2:03.16), DNF(2:13.78), 1:44.17, DNF(2:01.57), DNF(1:53.42), 2:21.97, 1:52.72, DNF(2:03.53), 1:57.74, DNF(2:22.26), 1:50.21, 1:57.17, DNF(2:15.70), 2:10.71



*4BLD:* 5/12 - Mean of 3: 12:04.13


Spoiler



DNF(12:53.09), DNF(13:19.56), DNF(17:52.79), 12:26.38, 11:44.63, DNF(14:33.49), DNF(13:20.38), 12:10.45, DNF(14:09.02), DNF(10:32.51), 12:22.92, 11:39.02



*5BLD:*


Spoiler



DNF(32:14.21)




*6BLD:*


Spoiler



DNF(1:40:30.99)



*7BLD:*

*Multi-BLD:*

*FMC:*


Spoiler



1. D2 R' B2 D2 R U2 R B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B' D2 U' L D2 B2 F' D' 


F L U' D U' R' F' U' R2 D' - _EOLine [12]_
L2 R U R' L2 U R' U R U R - _2x2x3 [13]_
U L U' L' U L U L U' L' - _ZZF2L [10] _
U R U R' U R U2 R' - _OLL [9]_
y U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' - _PLL [17]_

61 Moves :confused:




*OH:*


Spoiler



1:00.40, 1:37.14, 41.97, 1:46.89, 1:20.83, 1:11.79, 1:11.68, 1:15.14, 1:00.74, 41.18, 1:00.08, 1:03.64



*2-4 Relay:*


Spoiler



2:08.62, 2:37.02, 2:17.69, 1:59.89, 2:09.84, 2:21.13, 2:11.65, 1:56.95, 2:08.19, 1:59.23



*2-5 Relay:*

*2-6 Relay:*

*Megaminx:*

*Pyraminx:*

*Square-1:*


----------



## Kian (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a bit of time now. I suppose I can get a few solves done this month.

*2x2*: 5.23 average of 50


Spoiler



5.10, 5.41, 5.46, 5.51, 5.11, 5.30, 4.59, 5.70, 4.43, 9.28+, 3.87, 4.82, 5.26, 5.30, 5.38, 5.18, 3.93, 5.44, 5.49, 5.65, 5.02, 6.59, 5.28, 2.95, 5.30, 4.64, 5.26, 5.57, 4.74, 5.76, 4.32, 6.13, 5.69, 5.38, 4.86, 5.90, 4.88, 4.79, 5.71, 4.45, 4.64, 5.84, 5.18, 6.91, 3.07, 5.73, 5.47, 6.69, 5.06, 4.72


*3x3*: 13.93 average of 50


Spoiler



15.97, 15.78, 15.41, 14.50, 17.99, 13.02, 14.87, 13.49, 13.69, 13.31, 12.49, 16.82, 15.21, 14.46, 12.90, 19.60, 13.76, 13.04, 12.51, 12.87, 12.94, 13.39, 12.16, 14.37, 12.78, 12.27, 15.52, 15.06, 15.33, 14.54, 13.44, 13.26, 13.83, 12.33, 14.93, 17.39, 12.96, 12.06, 14.67, 11.82, 11.50, 14.69, 14.80, 13.83, 13.08, 13.55, 14.44, 12.88, 12.69, 15.23


*3x3 OH*: 23.51 average of 50


Spoiler



24.26, 25.49, 24.11, 25.23, 23.36, 18.06, 20.93, 23.81, 18.19, 20.43, 22.40, 21.07, 28.77, 23.15, 18.10, 20.66, 22.25, 23.86, 26.98, 19.10, 26.03, 25.47, 25.95, 23.54, 21.44, 23.03, 25.95, 17.61, 26.24, 22.02, 23.41, 26.43, 23.86, 21.31, 24.32, 26.83, 24.59, 28.54, 29.12, 25.09, 23.49, 21.91, 23.89, 24.81, 24.85, 19.39, 23.81, 22.64, 22.43, 26.37


*4x4*: 1:05.11 average of 50


Spoiler



1:06.70, 56.61, 1:03.95, 52.67, 1:00.32, 1:01.41, 1:00.85, 1:08.22, 1:10.35, 1:03.21, 1:13.87, 1:02.54, 1:15.98, 1:09.50, 1:05.58, 1:04.89, 1:02.09, 1:05.45, 1:03.25, 1:00.86, 58.16, 1:01.12, 56.91, 1:11.71, 1:02.65, 1:02.17, 1:08.62, 1:18.54, 1:01.60, 1:06.81, 1:04.03, 1:03.58, 1:09.46, 1:06.09, 1:02.91, 1:00.32, 1:02.05, 59.62, 1:04.68, 1:11.67, 1:14.00, 1:10.96, 1:10.04, 1:01.84, 1:12.53, 1:00.30, 1:05.31, 1:07.15, 1:05.31, 1:11.13


*2-4 Relay*:


Spoiler



1:21.47


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 7, 2012)

What do u mean by "completes in 40% of the competition solves"? So if I only compete in 2x2 3x3 4x4, would that count as 40%?


----------



## pjk (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice to cube again after losing all my cubes. No warmups, just went for it. I'll try to do later.

*2x2 (20 solves): 5.26 seconds*
5.43, (6.41), 6.05, 5.63, 4.88, 4.82, 5.70, 5.64, 4.58, 5.40, 6.09, 5.44, 5.13, 4.68, 5.20, 4.77, 5.18, (4.37), 5.61, 4.53

*3x3 (20 solves): 14.02 seconds*
13.87, 13.52, 16.31, 13.97, 16.41, 14.84, 14.41, 17.15, (18.02), 14.20, 13.68, 14.40, 13.02, 13.68, (10.40), 11.35, 14.70, 12.44, 12.51, 11.95


----------



## Iggy (Dec 7, 2012)

Post reserved. I'll do as much as I can, since I'm quite free now.



Spoiler: 2x2: 5.15 (50/50)



4.66, 5.53, 6.15, 3.81, 4.22, 5.27, 2.81, 7.41, 4.38, 6.40+, 5.58, 4.27, 5.65, 4.55, 6.16, 4.16, 6.27, 5.03, 4.96, 4.55, 7.06, 4.22, 5.34, 8.75, DNF(5.05), 3.65, 7.59+, 4.52, 3.84, 4.38, 7.27, 6.16, 5.46, 3.83, 5.03, 5.15, DNF(3.93), 5.36, 3.75, 5.38, 5.28, 4.47, 3.61, 4.09, 3.59, 5.72, 5.47, 5.08, 5.81, 2.83

number of times: 48/50
best time: 2.81
worst time: 8.75

current avg5: 5.42 (σ = 0.32)
best avg5: 4.06 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 4.64 (σ = 0.84)
best avg12: 4.60 (σ = 0.72)

current avg50: 5.15 (σ = 1.04)
best avg50: 5.15 (σ = 1.04)

session avg: 5.15 (σ = 1.04)
session mean: 5.09





Spoiler: 3x3: 16.24 (50/50)



15.43, 19.00, 12.47, 15.27, 13.33, 17.00, 18.28, 18.09, 15.03, 14.88, 16.90, 19.21, 18.88, 15.34, 15.61, 16.41, 11.15, 16.05, 17.18, 17.56, 17.30, 19.77, 18.96, 15.06, 14.50, 13.22, 16.58, 16.77, 18.86, 17.33, 15.55, 15.06, 16.53, DNF(20.77), 16.06, 16.88, DNF(20.66), 17.15, 15.86, 12.33, 15.72, 16.36, 14.90, 16.09, 15.83, 15.18, 15.88, 13.28, 15.15, 15.21

number of times: 48/50
best time: 11.15
worst time: 19.77

current avg5: 15.18 (σ = 0.03)
best avg5: 14.68 (σ = 1.17)

current avg12: 15.31 (σ = 0.82)
best avg12: 15.31 (σ = 0.82)

current avg50: 16.24 (σ = 1.51)
best avg50: 16.24 (σ = 1.51)

session avg: 16.24 (σ = 1.51)
session mean: 16.05





Spoiler: 4x4: 1:10.71 (25/25)



1:15.05, 1:10.69, 1:09.13, 1:06.08, 1:10.91, 1:07.59, 1:06.55, 1:03.50, 1:22.80, 1:04.05, 1:04.66, 1:16.47, 1:19.94, 54.19, 1:08.97, 1:12.11, 1:07.78, 1:15.02, 1:16.03, 1:13.52, 1:11.34, 1:14.46, 1:13.36, 1:07.77, 1:13.44

number of times: 25/25
best time: 54.19
worst time: 1:22.80

current avg5: 1:12.71 (σ = 1.19)
best avg5: 1:05.09 (σ = 1.30)

current avg12: 1:11.78 (σ = 2.71)
best avg12: 1:08.87 (σ = 5.47)

current avg25: 1:10.71 (σ = 3.81)
best avg25: 1:10.71 (σ = 3.81)

session avg: 1:10.71 (σ = 3.81)
session mean: 1:10.62





Spoiler: OH: 39.61 (50/50)



37.06, 42.63, 43.86, 31.96, 35.78, 38.18, 47.84, 53.22, 39.21, 32.05, 38.66, 38.02, 43.81, 37.38, 37.94, 38.28, 36.19, 48.83, 40.94, 41.78, 37.46, 46.28, 36.68, 50.09, 34.80, 51.00, 33.50, 40.97, 40.91, 47.47, 34.11, 40.53, 31.83, 43.69, 40.21, 37.03, 37.02, 41.91, 42.36, 33.55, 34.30, 33.93, 31.27, 47.33, 44.78, 31.03, 36.13, 31.68, 52.86, 45.53

number of times: 50/50
best time: 31.03
worst time: 53.22

current avg5: 37.78 (σ = 7.07)
best avg5: 33.93 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 38.09 (σ = 6.21)
best avg12: 36.69 (σ = 4.75)

current avg50: 39.61 (σ = 4.89)
best avg50: 39.61 (σ = 4.89)

session avg: 39.61 (σ = 4.89)
session mean: 39.88





Spoiler: Clock: 11.05 (25/25)



8.71, 9.47, 13.09, 12.63, 12.03, 7.75, 11.83, 9.96, 9.90, 9.58, 12.05, 11.50, 11.47, 13.80, 10.41, 12.52, 8.96, 13.02, 13.11, 11.40, 11.61, 8.30, 10.78, 11.71, 9.38

number of times: 25/25
best time: 7.75
worst time: 13.80

current avg5: 10.59 (σ = 1.13)
best avg5: 9.81 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 11.29 (σ = 1.42)
best avg12: 10.77 (σ = 1.38)

current avg25: 11.05 (σ = 1.36)
best avg25: 11.05 (σ = 1.36)

session avg: 11.05 (σ = 1.36)
session mean: 11.00





Spoiler: Pyraminx: 5.08 (50/50)



9.43, 5.40, 5.93, 6.09, 6.36, 5.61, 4.84, 5.71, 3.88, 5.33, 4.27, 5.21, 4.66, 4.50, 4.18, 3.86, 4.19, 7.16, 5.50, 4.88, 4.11, 3.94, 5.19, 10.36, 4.88, 7.83, 3.86, 6.05+, 4.86, 3.86, 4.41, 12.63, 3.43, 6.94, 4.58, 10.06, 3.53, 4.94, 4.61, 4.38, 4.65, 4.13, 3.41, 7.05+, 4.65, 5.21, 3.43, 4.72, 3.40, 4.50

number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.40
worst time: 12.63

current avg5: 4.22 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 4.22 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 4.37 (σ = 0.57)
best avg12: 4.37 (σ = 0.57)

current avg50: 5.08 (σ = 1.21)
best avg50: 5.08 (σ = 1.21)

session avg: 5.08 (σ = 1.21)
session mean: 5.33

The best avg12 is my new PB avg12.


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 7, 2012)

3X3: 19.19


Spoiler



16.58, 18.99, 18.27, 19.95, 21.66, 15.73, 18.42, 23.12, 22.19, 19.06, 16.00, 19.26, 19.01, 19.53, 18.90, 18.38, 17.12, 19.41, 18.91, (15.55), 17.49, 22.02, 20.00, 19.69, 18.93, 19.38, (23.66), 19.92, 19.09, 18.25, 20.18, 18.18, 20.66, 20.15, 20.84, 19.28, 19.54, 15.94, 22.62, 17.89, 19.30, 18.88, 22.22, 16.23, 16.98, 20.06, 19.60, 17.86, 19.09, 20.18


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 7, 2012)

About exporting times in CCT:
Click session avg., click Sunday contest in the next window and just ctrl-c the times.


----------



## emolover (Dec 7, 2012)

khoavo12 said:


> What do u mean by "completes in 40% of the competition solves"? So if I only compete in 2x2 3x3 4x4, would that count as 40%?



If that is 40% of the total solves for all events.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 7, 2012)

For those who didn't count the solves, there are 518 attempts in total, so 40% is 208 solves.

My results:


Spoiler: 2x2 (50) - 6.10



5.23, 4.98, (16.07), 8.62, 5.43, 5.42, 11.17, 5.42, 5.18, 5.49, 8.53+, 5.63, 6.04, 5.84, 6.37, 4.16, 5.17, 5.43, 6.43, 6.44, 5.85, 6.91, 5.95, 3.96, 5.56, 7.55, 3.92, 5.56, 11.76, 6.57, 5.00, 5.30, 3.81, 5.69, (3.14), 7.30, 6.28, 5.56, 3.60, 6.08, 6.28, 4.26, 14.21, 5.81, 3.38, 4.49, 8.50, 6.05, 6.74, 3.86





Spoiler: 3x3 (50) - 23.28



24.30, 18.56, (42.78[3 piece pop]), 24.63, 29.52, 20.09, 20.64, 19.33, 24.58, 22.47, 23.13, 19.08, 22.25, 20.39, 28.09, 18.78, 21.78, 18.84, 31.92, 23.11, 25.20, 29.98, 28.91, 21.73, 23.00, (16.94), 23.27, 19.24, 23.27, 19.09, 21.30, 21.72, 24.12, 32.63, 25.84, 22.17, 23.13, 21.00, 22.88, 19.44, 18.69, 24.66, 26.59, 25.74, 22.80, 22.95, 23.63, 22.33, 24.25, 26.58





Spoiler: 4x4 (25) - 2:01.00



1:46.17, 2:29.23, 2:05.63, 1:50.45, 1:47.30, 2:06.73, 2:12.04, 1:42.19, 2:17.47, (2:41.33), 1:56.42, 2:08.34, 1:56.68, 1:57.97, 2:11.16, (1:33.68), 1:46.95, 2:17.20, 2:02.71, 2:10.08, 1:42.31, 2:06.91, 2:10.62, 1:39.67, 1:58.78





Spoiler: OH (50) - 47.08



39.78, 50.08, 55.21, 56.59, 47.78, (34.44), 47.20, 41.81, 40.71, 51.81, 49.28, 40.92, 44.59, 40.25, 44.43, 48.61, 57.47, 36.88, 1:00.83, 46.59, 42.10, 49.89, 42.19, 56.24, 48.41, 50.02, 44.80, 50.58, 45.65, (1:24.54[Pop]), 36.48, 40.72, 53.51, 54.14, 47.93, 38.62, 48.14, 45.05, 50.78, 36.22, 45.63, 40.75, 43.64, 58.00, 45.40, 48.00, 1:03.13, 42.90, 45.40, 44.57





Spoiler: 2-4 Relay (15) - 2:24.56



2:32.43, 2:20.26, 2:33.06, 2:24.50, 2:21.75, 2:32.03, 2:06.40, 2:25.42, 2:07.25, (2:04.39), (DNF(2:02.09)[Forgot to do 2x2]), 2:28.06, 2:22.70, 2:50.43, 2:14.95





Spoiler: Megaminx (25) - 3:40.03



3:02.78, 4:20.10, 3:59.98, 3:46.00, 4:22.20, 4:00.63, 3:13.78, 3:10.72, 4:04.04, 3:23.11, 3:19.39, 3:20.35, 3:27.31, 3:33.03, 3:44.83, 4:14.73, (2:51.39), (5:03.46), 3:33.34, 3:51.14, 3:40.79, 3:29.11, 3:55.24, 3:48.54, 2:59.53





Spoiler: Pyraminx (50) - 11.07



9.71, 8.15, 12.27, 13.80, 8.04, 12.98, 11.31, 15.97, 9.39, 8.93, 13.74, 12.51, 12.34, 9.44, 14.01, 8.11, 13.73, 8.06, 11.38, 17.79, 14.45, (19.73), 17.07, 14.68, 7.55, 10.36, 12.79, 8.34, 12.05, 9.70, 10.88, 10.33, 11.08, 9.00, (5.34), 17.30, 11.07, 9.86, 18.30, 7.59, 10.31, 6.76, 9.83, 10.03, 10.35, 5.65, 9.69, 6.44, 7.38+, 10.91


Solves so far: 265 (over 40% yay!)

That's me done; unless I learn the 5x5 edges algs.


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Post for my results:
*3x3 (50)*: 17.72


Spoiler



14.66, (22.44), 21.95, 21.09, 17.67, 19.07, 20.03, 19.22, 18.28, 16.65, 17.75, 15.21, 14.44, 16.37, 18.81, 18.47, 16.60, (13.57), 17.75, 19.40, 13.73, (11.99), 15.86, 15.01, 20.41, 15.54, 19.58, 16.06, 18.15, (24.01), 16.61, (12.49), 20.40, 18.79, 17.85, (DNF(14.35)), 14.38, 15.05, 18.05, 18.55, 19.09, 16.78, 16.25, 21.32, 15.91, 20.92, 20.24, 14.07, 19.71, 17.86


*4x4 (25)*: 1:56.99


Spoiler



1:50.87, 1:29.28, 1:33.80, 8:59.92, 1:43.54, 1:31.58, 1:47.67, 1:37.82, 1:32.20, (DNF(0.01)), 1:28.87, (1:16.85), 1:37.17, 1:37.85, 1:24.81, 1:45.14, 1:27.01, 2:01.94, 1:29.02, 1:33.44, 1:39.39, 1:34.16, 1:46.15, 1:21.81, 1:57.36


comment: dat counting 8:59.


----------



## emolover (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank whoever the moderator was who stickied this thread.


----------



## AndersB (Dec 7, 2012)

Spoiler: 2x2(50): 5.29



8.00, 7.33, 5.56, 1.81, 5.22, 2.60, 5.91, 1.91, 4.64, 4.74, 5.28, 6.41, 5.06, 5.15, 3.66, 3.81, 5.63, 6.43, 5.25, 5.05, 3.88, 6.53, 6.70, 6.20, 3.92, 7.22, 5.36, 6.64, 5.55, 5.30, 6.31, 10.25, 5.92, 8.31, 4.63, 5.77, 4.99, 5.62, 5.13, 6.45, 3.75, 5.78, 4.92, 5.78, 1.77, 5.07, 5.50, 5.52, 4.77, 3.05





Spoiler: 3x3(50): 13.33



14.30, 12.95, 12.06, 14.58, 14.56, 13.13, 15.14, 13.41, 12.47, 12.93, 11.91, 14.58, 14.24, 13.64, 13.92, 13.46, 12.08, 13.13, 12.02, 9.44, 14.03, 13.67, 16.85, 13.33, 11.34, 12.12, 11.79, 16.80, 13.35, 13.95, 15.17, 10.79, 11.17, 12.83, 12.36, 16.72, 15.08, 12.97, 12.82, 11.24, 12.46, 11.26, 11.70, 14.07, 14.42, 15.45, 12.77, 11.60, 17.13, 13.10





Spoiler: 4x4(25): 1:06.33



1:03.42, 54.97, 1:05.11, 1:12.83, 1:05.79, 1:04.18, 1:10.78, 1:13.65, 54.91, 1:08.02, 56.08, 59.25, 1:02.73, 1:11.87, 1:00.29, 1:17.27, 1:08.37, 1:08.83, 1:03.06, 57.38, 1:11.23, 1:14.64, 1:16.05, 1:06.41, 1:10.73





Spoiler: 5x5(25): 2:00.71



1:55.48, 2:05.30, 1:48.05, 1:49.67, 2:02.05, 1:51.13, 2:18.97, 2:08.77, 1:58.23, 2:00.74, 2:01.81, 1:57.05, 2:03.09, 1:48.14, 1:52.21, 2:05.19, 1:55.84, 2:13.77, 2:30.02, 2:00.22, 1:58.20, 1:50.82, 2:13.42, 2:01.64, 2:04.62





Spoiler: 6x6(12): 4:12.98



4:12.30, 4:14.00, 4:02.99, 3:48.05, 4:33.70, 4:28.41, 4:17.14, 4:32.70, 4:09.58, 4:07.58, 4:07.66, 3:57.39





Spoiler: 7x7(12): 6:38.56



6:43.58, 6:21.52, 6:24.72, 6:21.00, 6:24.86, 6:18.69, 6:52.74, 6:42.92, 7:17.97, 7:09.58, 6:30.20, 6:54.51





Spoiler: 2bld(15/25): 36.36



49.89, 45.95, *40.12*, 42.17+, 41.17, 1:07.21, *29.10*, 53.50, 1:15.24, DNF(49.81), DNF(58.94), 54.84, *33.90*, *39.70*, DNF(41.15), DNF(1:06.30), 46.40, DNF(45.41), *38.97*, DNF(42.25), DNF(42.26), DNF(59.53), DNF(47.74), 48.34, DNF(50.32)





Spoiler: 3bld



DNF(3:45.35), DNF(4:43.03), DNF(4:05.98), 5:18.47, DNF(3:30.20), DNF(2:57.47), 4:58.13, 3:53.70, 3:33.10, 4:42.32





Spoiler: OH(50): 22.39



24.25, 21.58, 19.67, 21.66, 21.88, 18.68, 28.27, 20.63, 22.39, 23.77, 22.70, 27.36, 27.79, 22.78, 20.15, 19.33, 21.67, 22.42, 24.75, 22.50, 25.48, 19.61, 17.79, 21.34, 26.62, 22.38, 28.08, 23.35, 24.64, 21.30, 23.27, 21.92, 21.03, 22.37, 21.85, 20.47, 19.56, 23.08, 18.17, 24.88, 22.59, 25.37, 22.99, 24.55, 20.62, 20.27, 16.28, 20.77, 24.29, 20.20





Spoiler: 2-4 Relay(15): 1:29.57



1:39.20, 1:28.62, 1:33.89, 1:36.76, 1:29.78, 1:28.97, 1:26.46, 1:37.43, 1:32.80, 1:21.41, 1:19.47, 1:22.11, 1:31.81, 1:24.38, 1:29.94





Spoiler: 2-5 Relay(12): 3:39.52



3:22.78, 3:45.00, 3:24.55, 3:10.56, 3:41.74, 3:41.44, 3:37.52, 3:42.17, 3:43.20, 3:47.16, 3:49.66, 3:59.27





Spoiler: Megaminx(25): 1:45.57



1:32.22, 1:44.56, 1:48.78, 1:50.22, 1:37.80, 1:30.65, 1:48.86, 1:45.37, 1:39.44, 1:44.77, 1:54.37, 1:56.01, 1:48.36, 1:43.37, 1:52.45, 1:28.80, 1:45.89, 2:01.38, 1:47.55, 1:45.67, 1:48.34, 1:44.38, 1:36.82, 2:02.18, 1:40.75





Spoiler: Pyraminx(50): 12.69



18.08, 7.86, 10.18, 13.59, 13.28, 10.30, 13.02, 12.04, 9.16, 8.48, 13.71, 12.98, 15.76, 10.08, 15.90, 14.36, 11.59, 13.00, 15.03, 10.50, 12.59, 12.94, 31.71, 10.37, 11.25, 12.94, 8.56, 12.84, 18.31, 14.36, 13.24, 9.99, 13.33, 13.19, 5.25, 13.20, 15.11, 8.73, 18.12, 15.06, 14.92, 10.03, 14.36, 14.81, 12.01, 10.72, 11.81, 10.02, 11.98, 15.50





Spoiler: Square-1(25): 54.38



1:10.11, 44.60, 42.42, 1:42.97, 49.39, 1:31.95, 33.31, 1:04.19, 48.62, 37.67, 1:01.42, 1:03.04, 1:09.34, 1:11.89, 48.39, 37.42, 1:06.70, 43.41, 41.28, 1:07.47, 44.42, 40.74, 51.45, 43.89, 50.91


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 7, 2012)

*Megaminx - 1:06.45 (25)* 
1:09.20, 1:08.23, 1:02.73, 1:08.98, (1:19.83), 1:03.90, 1:07.97, (1:21.73), 1:11.87, 1:11.61, 1:02.30, 1:10.20, 1:08.75, 1:08.20, (55.36), 1:10.33, 1:02.33, 1:13.11, (54.38), 1:00.46, 1:07.38, 55.77, 1:01.45, 1:05.33, 1:05.26


Might do pyraminx later if I can find where the damn spoiler tags went...


----------



## Hershey (Dec 8, 2012)

*2x2 (50):* 5.70


Spoiler



5.66, 6.50, 6.33, 5.44, 4.75, 5.26, 6.75, 5.35, 7.26, 6.06, 5.32, 8.32, 5.18, 5.46, 7.79, 5.38, 4.77, 4.97, 4.54, 6.07, 5.10, 6.44, 5.05, 7.17, 5.10, 8.43, 6.07, 4.95, 6.53, 5.34, 5.32, 4.38, 6.12, 5.70, 5.06, 7.72, 5.38, 7.12, 4.84, 6.81, 5.09, 5.78, 5.81, 5.37, 4.83, 4.44, 4.88, 4.89, 7.21, 3.67



*5x5(25):* 2:05.81


Spoiler



2:14.49, 1:53.01, 1:42.10, 1:53.19, 1:40.58, 2:17.35, 2:07.08, 2:00.61, 1:49.37, 2:10.62, 2:12.47, 2:02.63, 2:15.34, 2:15.36, 2:19.58, 2:28.95, 2:01.12, 1:50.49, 1:52.40, 2:21.07, 2:25.41, 2:09.08, 2:07.51, 1:57.15, 2:12.05



*OH (50):* 17.00



Spoiler



15.50, 15.37, 16.58, 19.78, 16.20, 16.51, 19.18, 16.46, 17.15, 17.05, 17.65, 15.62, 19.34, 18.15, 18.06, 16.78, 15.89, 15.39, 16.69, 14.76, 17.27, 17.70, 17.93, 14.84, 14.64, 16.60, 18.83, 16.86, 18.50, 18.09, 17.75, 18.18, 17.25, 15.80, 18.44, 15.55, 18.26, 15.61, 19.05, 17.49, 13.16, 17.10, 18.96, 16.32, 16.45, 16.58, 21.04, 18.95, 13.86, 14.61


----------



## cityzach (Dec 8, 2012)

*2x2: 4.75 (50)*


Spoiler



6.46, 5.41, 5.13, 2.36, 5.28, 2.77, 3.13, 4.06, 5.71, 4.63, 4.13, 3.86, 4.66, 3.90, 5.91, 5.02, 5.18, 4.53, 4.52, 5.68, 4.22, 4.34, 5.61, 5.33, 4.75, 5.21, 5.38, 5.18, 4.75, 4.47, 5.44, 4.28, 5.18, 5.09, 3.75, 5.56, 4.96, 4.40, 3.61, 5.50, 4.15, 4.88, 4.06, 4.71, 4.08, 6.13, 4.80, 4.81, 4.86, 4.00



*3x3: 12.60 (50)*


Spoiler



12.44, 14.00, 10.00, 12.50, 12.25, 12.91, 15.47, 16.58, 13.21, 11.97, 13.97, 12.21, 13.89, 13.63, 10.90, 12.36, 9.38, 12.53, 12.00, 10.13, 14.44, 12.65, 14.55, 13.46, 13.27, 9.89, 9.43, 12.08, 12.50, 11.81, 12.52, 13.47, 12.80, 11.06, 13.25, 14.02, 13.11, 10.50, 13.96, 13.56, 13.46, 9.86, 12.77, 12.61, 11.44, 13.46, 12.91, 12.68, 12.03, 13.81



*Pyraminx: 26/50*


Spoiler



8.96, 5.72, 4.56, 7.02, 7.28, 8.52, 6.59, 11.21, 6.03, 5.60, 6.46, 8.59, 8.09, 7.66, 6.84, 5.90, 6.63, 7.83, 6.25, 11.00, 9.15, 8.90, 9.02, 8.03, 7.11, 7.42



Reserved for future additions


----------



## MadeToReply (Dec 8, 2012)

Post Reserved. Doing 195/518 solves
2x2 (50/50) - 5.68


Spoiler



5.16, 6.55, 6.84, 5.21, 6.19, 4.69, 8.84, 5.47, 5.28, 6.50, 4.96, 6.21, 6.31, 5.59, 6.88, 6.52, 4.63, 7.27, 4.78, 6.65, 7.19, 5.68, 6.38, 4.40, 5.90, 5.50, 4.31, 5.15, 5.69, 5.40, 5.86, 5.21, 5.27, 4.52, 4.19, 6.83, 3.58, 5.31, 5.11, 5.21, 4.83, 6.61, 6.06, 6.69, 4.78, 5.93, 4.40, 6.65, 6.55, 5.56


3x3 (50/50) - 17.33


Spoiler



15.52, 17.21, 21.84, 17.41, 17.21, 21.69, 19.41, 16.38, 14.91, 20.08, 20.68, 17.03, 17.34, 14.72, 28.56, 15.72, 18.53, 17.56, 16.47, 16.88, 18.77, 16.53, 16.80, 14.93, 16.91, 14.61, 16.38, 16.63, 23.28, 14.59, 17.96, 15.78, 15.86, 16.94, 16.44, 22.55, 19.03, 15.97, 20.40, 17.53, 14.28, 15.97, 18.31, 16.25, 15.88, 12.15, 18.58, 19.83, 17.65, 16.19


4x4 (10/10) - 1:21.80


Spoiler



1:22.46, 1:14.08, 1:21.91, 1:21.84, 1:32.71, 1:21.75, 1:22.31, 1:17.33, 1:08.08, 2:04.66


OH (20/20) - 38.42


Spoiler



32.40, 43.21, 37.22, 46.43, 41.30, 38.64, 34.31, 48.11, 33.50, 36.84, 38.68, 34.15, 37.19, 37.41, 36.13, 41.69, 30.72, 34.38, 42.95, 45.21


Mega (15/15) - 1:26.91


Spoiler



1:33.55, 1:37.13, 1:22.03, 1:44.50, 1:32.50, 1:26.83, 1:31.50, 1:25.06, 1:21.38, 1:30.25,1:24.15, 1:17.40, 1:17.88, 1:19.30, 1:28.31


Pyra (50/50) - 10.67


Spoiler



12.46, 8.38, 10.00, 10.38, 7.11, 10.61, 16.06, 11.52, 9.78, 10.38, 10.36, 9.94, 8.77, 9.34, 12.40, 11.06, 10.77, 11.55, 8.59, 9.80, 15.75, 11.63, 12.09, 9.08, 9.16, 10.28, 8.00, 9.05, 15.66, 8.31, 9.71, 7.22, 13.77, 10.00, 10.94, 17.40, 7.36, 12.18, 8.84, 8.40, 14.38, 7.94, 10.72, 11.11, 11.91, 15.59, 11.66, 7.25, 12.21, 13.21



Too lazy to continue so this is it...


----------



## Czery (Dec 8, 2012)

*2x2 (50) : 7.57*


Spoiler



8.48, 9.39, 6.42, 5.54, 5.65, 7.54, 10.11, 8.80, 4.45, 16.90, 11.71, 5.68, 3.92, 11.47, 5.47, 4.77, 4.69, 9.01, (3.57), 11.30, 9.49, 14.26, 4.99, 10.32, 7.95, 4.32, 8.29, 3.67, (3.37), 4.54, 4.45, 4.74, 4.44, 9.97, (3.66), (1:52.79), 23.02, 5.49, 7.37, 8.29, 4.74, 8.74, 4.31, (26.34), 5.38, 5.36, 5.49, (28.11), 4.34, 7.79


*

3x3 (50) : 16.80 *


Spoiler



16.08, 19.02, 14.92, 15.34, 17.59, 15.89, 18.74, 16.94, 18.53+, 17.46, 23.53, 15.50, 18.51, 16.90, 17.14, 17.69, 19.92, 17.75, 14.80, 17.14, 16.65, 15.08, 15.00, 18.46, 14.86, 15.58, 17.97, 19.57, 24.43, 14.08, 17.60, 14.45, 16.23, 23.70, 17.64, 15.77, 14.89, 13.25, 15.74, 16.37, 15.65, 15.24, 15.12, 14.06, 12.92, 15.21, 20.11, 18.12+, 18.13, 19.65



*4x4 (25) :* *1:21.15*


Spoiler



1:21.45, 1:39.80, 1:28.19, 1:27.77, 1:07.96, 1:13.29, 1:24.73, 1:17.72, 1:31.55, 1:35.51, 1:21.39, 1:20.11, 1:17.95, 1:31.00, 1:25.91, 1:11.45, 1:15.15, 1:13.75, 1:18.27, 1:19.88, 1:29.07, 1:22.14, 1:16.51+, 1:16.81, 1:05.26



*5x5 (25) :* *2:31.72 *


Spoiler



2:39.59, 2:23.77, 2:17.52, 2:31.47, 2:36.55, 2:25.08, 2:32.85, 2:33.18, 2:46.00, 2:19.03, (2:14.66), 2:36.58, 2:48.26, 2:43.22, 2:39.77, 2:24.26, 2:38.43, 2:31.98, (2:48.96), 2:31.28, 2:24.70, 2:14.76, (1:58.63) PB!  , (3:05.68), 2:27.89



*Megaminx (25) : 2:45.94*


Spoiler



3:17.00[megaminx], 2:52.76, 2:57.97, 3:21.71, 2:32.73, 2:39.70, 2:42.17, 3:15.41, 3:14.66, 2:22.14, (3:24.73), 2:16.53, 2:52.12, 2:45.63, 2:24.10, (2:10.50), 2:35.55, (2:05.48), 2:30.36, 2:26.32, 2:39.12, 2:29.98, 2:47.11, 3:01.76, (3:40.99)



*Sq-1 (25) : * *20.20 *


Spoiler



23.92, 19.18, 16.99, (30.11), 17.10, 17.36, 21.07, (27.52), 16.99, 19.87, 19.22, 21.45, 17.10, 23.97, 22.16, 18.37, 23.42, 19.04, 22.92, (16.46), 17.34, (12.61), 20.30, 25.98+, 20.41
SO CLOSE  if only i didn't +2...



*PRYA (25) : 10.11 *


Spoiler



10.83, 7.78, 7.71, 7.74, 11.36, (6.75), (19.61), 11.01, 9.23, (21.09+), 13.73+, 10.69, 17.45, 8.98, 7.73, 8.18, 9.94, 10.74, 10.27, (7.20+), 10.06, 12.97, 7.36, 10.59, 8.00


----------



## CheesePuffs (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm not going to post my results since I seem so outclassed.


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 8, 2012)

*3x3 *- 50/50 - Average: 18.33



Spoiler



20.37, 20.49, 17.62, 22.89, 17.23, 15.26, 18.67, 18.24, DNF(20.15), 17.24, 16.98, 21.13, 20.71, 20.43, 18.74, 17.85, 13.59, 15.43, 20.40, 19.06, 18.49, 20.40, 18.34, 19.90, 19.92, 14.74, 18.81, 18.01, 15.45, 13.82[PLL skip], 17.99, 17.26, 18.47, 17.04, 17.23, 17.57, 18.61, 17.63, 19.97, 16.02, 17.86, 18.25, 19.33, 15.97, 16.87, 20.70, 22.68, 18.98, 17.17, 18.41


----------



## emolover (Dec 8, 2012)

CheesePuffs said:


> I'm not going to post my results since I seem so outclassed.



Post them.

Nobody who is actually a valued member here will make fun of you regardless of how well you do.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 8, 2012)

Clock scrambles are messed up. Better format?


----------



## emolover (Dec 8, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Clock scrambles are messed up. Better format?



You format them.


----------



## mycube (Dec 8, 2012)

Spoiler: results



2x2x2: 4.11 (50/50)


Spoiler



1. 4.03 U R2 F' R F' R U' R2 U2
2. 4.90 R F R2 F U' F R' F R
3. 4.21 R U2 R' U F R' U2 R U'
4. 5.36 R U' F' U R U R' F' R U'
5. 4.21 U' R' U' R' F2 U F' R U2
6. 4.46 F' U' R U2 R' F2 U R U'
7. 3.28 F' R F R U2 F' U2 F U
8. 4.47 U2 F2 U' F' U2 F' U F' U2 R'
9. 3.36 F R2 F' R F' U F' U2
10. 3.88 F U2 F' U' F2 U2 R2 U' R
11. 5.38 U' R U' F U R2 F2 U F' U
12. 4.66 F2 U2 R' F U' R U2 R'
13. 3.22 U' F2 R2 U2 F' R U' F2 R2
14. 4.00 F U F' R2 F U' R2 F
15. 6.27 R2 F' R2 U F2 U R F' R2 U'
16. 2.78 R2 U' F R2 U' F' U2 F R' U'
17. 3.61 R2 U2 R' U2 R F U2 R2 F'
18. 2.80 F U' R F' U R' F' U2 F U'
19. 3.63 U R' U2 R F2 R' U2 F U2
20. 4.22 F' U2 F R2 U2 F' U' F2 R
21. 3.61 U R F2 R F' R F2 U2
22. 4.47 U R' U R2 U F R' F2 R'
23. 5.11 R F R2 U' F' U R F' R2 U'
24. 4.71 U2 R2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2
25. 3.97 F' U2 F' U' F2 U R' U2
26. 5.88 F U2 F' R U2 F' R' U' F U'
27. 3.68 F R' U R' U2 R F R2
28. 4.38 R2 U2 R' U' F R' F2 R F' U'
29. 4.63 R' U R' F' R F2 R' F2 U'
30. 2.97 U F2 R' U2 R U' F2 U' R U'
31. 3.75 U2 F R2 F' U F' R U'
32. 3.75 F' R' U F' R U R' U
33. 4.40 F' R' U' F' U F U2 R' F U2
34. 3.34 F' U F' U F' R' F2 R U'
35. 3.25 U F2 U R2 F' R' U' R
36. 3.96 U' F' U2 R' F' R2 F' R U2
37. 5.33 U R U R' F R' F U2 R' U'
38. 4.41 R F U2 F2 R' U' R2 U
39. 4.38 R' F2 U' R' F2 R U2 F' R'
40. 4.52 U R U2 F2 R2 U' R'
41. 4.59 U2 F' R' F U' R2 U' F2 R U'
42. 3.15 R2 U R' U2 R' U' F U'
43. 4.25 F2 R2 U' F U' R U' R F2 U'
44. 4.27 R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 U' F' U
45. 1.97 F R2 U' F2 U2 F' U' F2 U
46. 3.28 F' R U' F' R F' U' R
47. 3.81 F2 U' R' U2 R' F R' U R2
48. 4.13 R' F R' U' R F U2 R' U'
49. 4.80 U' R2 U2 F U' R F2 U' F2
50. 3.88 R2 F2 R' F R2 U F2 U' F U'



3x3x3: 13.45 (50/50)


Spoiler



1. 13.19 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 R' U F R D' U' F U2 B L2 U2
2. 13.50 U R2 D F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U R2 F' L B2 F2 R L' F D' U F' U'
3. 13.22 R2 L2 D U2 F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 R' B F' R2 D' L' B' U R2 B' U2
4. 11.99 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 R' F' D2 L B' D2 F2 L B' R U2
5. 15.16 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 L' B' U B' L F2 U R' B' R
6. 13.47 U2 R2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' R' U L B L' F' R2 F2 U' F' R2
7. 14.21 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 D' R2 D' L2 F R' B' D R2 F D2 U2 B2 R' L
8. 13.94 U' B2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' L B U' R2 F' L2 B U L2 D' U'
9. 13.25 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 D' R' U F D L D' U' L' D R2
10. 12.63 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 U B R B U B' F R' F2 U R'
11. 12.68 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 B L' B D' B2 R D R2 L2 B
12. 13.72 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 R' L2 U2 F2 R F' U' B' L' F L2 U'
13. 13.91 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 D B' F' L D R' D2 F2 R' F2 D2 U
14. 14.08 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 U R2 U' L2 B' F' U' F L U2 F' D' B L2 U'
15. 13.81 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' R' B U2 R L U R' B2 L2 D'
16. 13.68 L2 F2 D U2 B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 D2 R B' L2 D2 L' F R U' F L2
17. 14.15 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D B2 R L' D' L2 B D' R2 U' F' R2
18. 13.05 F2 U R2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U L' U' L2 F' L' D' R' L D2 B' U2
19. 13.53 D R2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 L D L D2 U B R' B' U' L'
20. 13.86 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U B D' U2 B2 L U B U2 B F U'
21. 12.90 L2 U B2 D L2 D' B2 D R2 L2 B' D U L D R F R B2 U2
22. 14.50 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 U R' U R' B' D' L' B D2 F R L'
23. 14.34 U L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 R' B' F' U' L F' R B' R'
24. 12.58 B2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L U F D2 B U2 F' R' U R2
25. 12.93 D B2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' L D2 F R' D R B D L' F2 U'
26. 10.53 R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U F' L' U B' L' D F2 R U' L
27. 13.14 U' F2 U F2 L2 U R2 D L2 F2 D B R2 F' D R' F2 L U2 L B L'
28. 13.40 D' U' L2 U B2 D B2 R2 L2 B D' U2 F L B' R2 L B2 D'
29. 12.50 U2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R' U L2 B2 D2 R' F D2 L' B2
30. 14.75 L2 B2 D2 U R2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D F R U' B L' U F' L2 D' L2
31. 13.28 B2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D F2 L B' U' L D' R2 D B' D L2 U'
32. 13.90 B2 D' B2 D' B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F D2 R D2 F2 D R' F2 U' L
33. 13.08 D' R2 U B2 R2 U L2 D B2 U2 L2 F D' L' F' L B' D' B2 U L2
34. 13.06 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L' B D U R' D' B' U2 B' D
35. 12.52 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D' U2 F2 R U2 L D2 U2 B L U' R2 D2
36. 11.81 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 B R' B D L' B' D U2 B2 R'
37. 14.90 U2 F2 D B2 D' U' L2 U' F2 D F2 R F2 D L F2 D F' U' L2 F
38. 14.06 U' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 L D R' F U' R' B' R U2
39. 14.05 F2 U' R2 D U B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 B R' F L' F R U' R' F D2
40. 12.00 D2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U' L' D U' B D R2 D2 F'
41. 14.06 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D U L2 F2 R U' B R2 F' D F' R B'
42. 11.71 D2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 R' B F R' U B' D2 B2 R' B D2
43. 14.83 D2 B2 F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' B U' F2 U' R' D B R2 L2 U2
44. 12.68 L2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U R F2 L2 F U2 F U B' D'
45. 13.58 B2 D L2 D B2 R2 D B2 L2 U R2 F' R' L F D B D' B2 U B' U2
46. 14.90 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B L U2 R2 D' F R D L2 D U'
47. 13.69 L2 U' B2 D R2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B D U2 L' F' D F L2 B2 U'
48. 14.27 B2 L2 D L2 D' U F2 D' B2 U' B2 L U' B2 U2 F D' R2 D2 R U
49. 14.66 U B2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' F R D' U2 R' U2 L B2 U2 B' U'
50. 12.77 B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D F2 U L2 F2 L' F R D F2 R B' F' D L U2



3x3x3 OH: 25.03 (50/50)


Spoiler



1. 25.28 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D F2 L2 U R2 U L U2 B' F U2 R' F2 L F2 R2
2. 25.40 U F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B' R' U2 R2 U' B2 R B' L'
3. 26.81 U B2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L F' L D' B R U' F U2 R2 U'
4. 24.44 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 U' B2 L2 B' D' F2 L F2 D U R' L2 F' L
5. 26.40 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 L B R' D' R U' L B L D2 R
6. 25.00 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D' U' R2 U' F2 U B' U R' F2 L D2 B R2 B F U2
7. 24.83 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 U L B' F2 U B2 F U2 B' U2 R D'
8. 25.15 U2 L2 U L2 D R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L' D B' R' U B R' D R2 F' U'
9. 25.05 B2 F2 U' F2 D U2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 B R' B2 L' U F D' F2 R D F
10. 25.77 U R2 D' F2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F R B U' B2 L' U' L D' B'
11. 24.36 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' B' D B2 F2 R D' R2 B2 F' U'
12. 24.63 D F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F' R U2 F R D2 U B R' L2
13. 26.18 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' U R' L' F' L' F U2 B2 U2
14. 25.33 L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U2 B U B2 U2 B L' U F U' B U'
15. 27.18 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 L' D' R2 B F D2 U' F2 U2 L'
16. 24.26 R2 D B2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U B' L2 D B L2 U' R D2 U' F U
17. 27.59 D' R2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B2 D' F2 L F' L D' R U2 F R2 B2 F'
18. 25.30 U R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 U L2 B L' B2 L F' R D' B F2 U L
19. 26.38 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D B2 L2 B2 L D' R' L' U' F D' L B2 R'
20. 26.40 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U R2 U2 R' U2 B L' D B' R2 B F U'
21. 26.65 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 U' B' F' D B D' F2 R D' F U'
22. 18.58 D' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D B U L2 B' L' F2 D' B L D'
23. 25.59 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U' F2 D F2 L B' L F' D F R' B2 U' R U2
24. 27.27 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D L2 D2 B' R B2 F' L' D2 R' U F R2
25. 26.36 R2 D2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B D' L' F R' U2 R' D' L D2 U'
26. 23.69 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D B' R' L F' D' L B' D B2 U' L D'
27. 28.16 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 L U F L2 U' R D2 F U' B2 U
28. 26.53 D' L2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U L2 U' F' L2 D' B L' B' L' U2 B U
29. 23.79 U L2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L D' R2 B2 F' D' U2 R' F D2
30. 25.21 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' L' R2 F' L' D' R' D' B' U' F R
31. 25.33 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U B L B2 D R' B L2 D' U2 R'
32. 23.25 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 D2 B' L2 F R L B' U' B D' R' D
33. 21.77 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U2 L B2 F2 U' F R2 U' B' L F2 U'
34. 23.68 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B L2 F' R L U L2 B U2 R' U'
35. 22.59 D L2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U L' B2 D' F2 D' R' U F D2 B U'
36. 24.69 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U B D' R D2 U2 L2 B R2 D' R2 U'
37. 25.44 D' R2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' R' U2 B' L D R B2 D L' F
38. 27.33 B2 L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D R2 L2 U' L' B' L2 D2 L2 D' B' R2 L' B'
39. 24.08 R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 L B2 D R' F U' B D2 F L U'
40. 23.22 D' B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 F D2 L F2 L2 F' L2 B U' F2 L'
41. 23.06 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 F R' D' B U L2 U2 L' D' R D'
42. 26.36 F2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 R' U2 F' U R2 F D2 R L2 F2 U
43. 25.05 F2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' R' D U' B R' F R2 F2 U2 R' D
44. 24.63 B2 D U2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 U R2 U' L' F' U2 R' D' L2 B' U F D' U2
45. 24.47 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D' U' L B R D F2 D2 L2 B U' R
46. 26.27 U2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 D F2 U2 B2 D2 B U' L' D R' U L' D R' B U2
47. 25.69 L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 R' D R B' L' U2 B R L F' U'
48. 22.34 D' U' R2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U' R L2 U B' R2 U' L' U2 B2 R2 L2
49. 25.07 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U B' U2 F2 R F2 D2 R B'
50. 23.41 U L2 F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B R' F2 D L' U' B' R' U L



4x4x4: 52.74 (25/25)


Spoiler



1. 53.53 
2. 50.96 
3. 54.78 
4. 54.77 
5. 54.41 
6. 54.28 
7. 55.25 
8. 55.19
9. 53.69
10. 54.88 
11. 53.83 
12. 52.81 
13. 47.41 
14. 54.91
15. 55.00
16. 50.06 
17. 53.55 
18. 52.77 
19. 49.81 
20. 53.96 
21. 48.53
22. 51.55 
23. 47.71
24. 53.33
25. 51.63



5x5x5: 1:38.16 (25/25)


Spoiler



1. 1:39.88
2. 1:38.16
3. 1:36.55 
4. 1:35.33 
5. 1:42.68 
6. 1:36.09
7. 1:42.59 
8. 1:30.00
9. 1:44.50 
10. 1:34.33
11. 1:37.81 
12. 1:38.31
13. 1:39.78
14. 1:33.55 
15. 1:38.52
16. 1:37.61 
17. 1:38.80
18. 1:41.66 
19. 1:38.55
20. 1:34.13 
21. 1:45.59 
22. 1:36.56 
23. 1:36.22 
24. 1:40.13 
25. 1:36.69



6x6x6: 3:12.16 (12/12)


Spoiler



3:16.19 3:10.53 3:09.75 (3:16.34) (2:57.53) 3:11.59 3:14.22 3:14.22 3:12.72 3:10.88 3:10.25 3:11.28



7x7x7: 4:40.28 (12/12)


Spoiler



4:42.69 4:47.08 4:43.58 (4:59.93) 4:31.00 4:37.86 4:45.59 (4:15.41) 4:37.33 4:29.71 4:38.36 4:49.56



8x8x8: 7:22.54 (5/5)


Spoiler



441.25 444.93 441.43 (436.86) (452.27)



3x3x3 BLD: 1:49.55 (25/25)


Spoiler



1:36.90 DNF 1:50.55 1:58.11 1:52.46 DNF 2:16.77 2:08.53 DNF 2:01.15 2:02.71 DNF 1:53.68 2:15.68 1:54.16 DNF 2:01.65 1:59.84 2:05.80 1:57.53 DNF DNF 2:18.08 2:23.46 2:10.13
after the fifth scramble i changed from OP to BH



MBF: in progress (1/5)


Spoiler



attempt 1: 5/8 in 50:13.57



FMC: 27 HTM (5/5)


Spoiler






Spoiler: attempt1: 27 Moves



Solution: 27 Moves
Premove: R‘
F U‘ F U‘ R‘ U R‘ - 2x2x3 [7+1/8]
F L F‘ - F2L-1 [3/11]
L F‘ D F D L D2 - Finish [7/18]

F U‘ . F U‘ R‘ U R‘ F L F‘ L : F‘ D F D L D2 R‘
. = D F U‘ F‘ D‘ F U F‘ [8-4/22]
: = D‘ B‘ D F D‘ B D F‘ [8-3/27]

Solution:
F U‘ D F U‘ F‘ D2 B‘ D F D‘ B D R‘ U R‘ F L F‘ L F‘ D F D L D2 R‘





Spoiler: attempt2: 28 Moves



Solution: 28 Moves
F2 L‘ D‘ R2 F‘ L B‘ L‘ D B F‘ D - 2x2x3 + 1x2x2 + Pair [12/12]
R‘ B‘ R‘ U‘ B2 U R - F2L-1 + 1x2x2 [7/19]
D‘ R D - Finish [3/22]

L3C:
F2 L‘ . D‘ R2 F‘ L B‘ L‘ D B F‘ D R‘ B‘ R‘ U‘ B2 U R D‘ R D
. = L‘ U L D L‘ U‘ L D‘ [8-2/28]

Solution:
F2 L2 U L D L‘ U‘ L D2 R2 F‘ L B‘ L‘ D B F‘ D R‘ B‘ R‘ U‘ B2 U R D‘ R D





Spoiler: attempt3: 29 Moves



Solution: 29 Moves
F D2
inv:
R‘ D R2 - 2x2x2 [5/5]
F‘ L‘ F (L2) - 2x2x3 [3/8]
switch:
U L2 U2 L B‘ - F2L-1 [5/13]
switch:
L U‘ L U2 - Finish [4/17]

2 flipped Edges:
F D2 U L2 U2 L : B‘ U2 L‘ U . L‘ F‘ L F R2 D‘ R
. = U2 L‘ R B2 L R‘
: = U2 D2 F U F‘ U2 D2 B U‘ B‘
first time ever I used edge-comms in FMC. interested in what would be optimal for this.. but IF doesn't work :/

Solution:
F D2 U L2 U2 L U2 D2 F U F‘ U2 D2 B U‘ B2 U2 L‘ U‘ L‘ R B2 R‘ F‘ L F R2 D‘ R





Spoiler: attempt4: 30 Moves



Solution: 30 Moves

inv:
F U‘ L D R‘ L U2 F‘ L‘ U - 2x2x3 [10/10]
D L D‘ L B‘ - F2L-1 [5/15]
B‘ L B F L2 B‘ L‘ B L2 F‘ L‘ - Finish [10/25]

L3C:
F U‘ L D R‘ L U2 : F‘ L‘ U D L D‘ L B2 L B F L2 B‘ L‘ B L2 F‘ L‘
: = U B2 U‘ F‘ U B2 U‘ F [8-3/30]

inverse Solution:
F U‘ L D R‘ L U‘ B2 U‘ F‘ U B2 U‘ L‘ U D L D‘ L B2 L B F L2 B‘ L‘ B L2 F‘ L‘

Solution:
L F L2 B‘ L B L2 F‘ B‘ L‘ B2 L‘ D L‘ D‘ U‘ L U B2 U‘ F U B2 U L‘ R D‘ L‘ U F‘





Spoiler: attempt5: DNF



DNF






2x2-4x4 Relay: 1:16.66 (15/15)


Spoiler



1. 1:15.69 
2. 1:17.43 
3. 1:08.93 
4. 1:11.09 
5. 1:16.69 
6. 1:21.08 
7. 1:21.97 
8. 1:15.93 
9. 1:09.55 
10. 1:15.33 
11. 1:19.56 
12. 1:24.02 
13. 1:14.18 
14. 1:21.58 
15. 1:16.83



2x2-5x5 Relay: 3:05.35 (12/12)


Spoiler



189.41 189.30 183.38 (199.46) 186.65 189.84 177.34 189.40 177.66 184.52 186.00 (173.19)



2x2-6x6 Relay: 6:28.17 (8/8)


Spoiler



6:15.68 6:31.02 6:35.41 6:32.80 6:28.05 6:22.61 6:31.91 6:27.90



2x2-7x7 Relay: 11:09.35 (5/5)


Spoiler



681.00 (694.12) 649.28 677.78 (619.50)



2x2-8x8 Relay: 18:45.91 (3/3)


Spoiler



18:20.21 19:16.19 18:41.33


----------



## nqwe (Dec 8, 2012)

*Solves done:* 174
*Solves planned:* 409

*2x2-7x7*


Spoiler: 2x2(50): 6.66



24.13, 6.22, 5.73, 4.64, 5.40, 6.54+, 7.45, 4.78, 5.82, 4.22, 7.51, 5.55, 7.01, 9.15, 11.13, 4.28, 7.43, 6.62, 4.56, 21.84, 8.08, 12.73, 5.21, 7.57, 8.39, 4.68, 5.78, 4.64, 4.41, 10.14, 9.40, 7.91, 5.11, 9.25, 3.80, 5.07, 7.02, 6.49, 6.39, 7.42, 4.19, 6.66, 3.89, 5.16, 11.07, 7.95, 8.43, 5.16, 7.59, 3.26

number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.26
worst time: 24.13

current avg5: 6.90 (σ = 1.52)
best avg5: 5.03 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 6.28 (σ = 1.60)
best avg12: 5.74 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 6.66 (σ = 1.85)
session mean: 7.26





Spoiler: 3x3(50): 18.20



16.54, 19.33, 19.71, 17.73, 17.74, 26.20, 19.06, 20.60, 19.05, 19.80, 17.62, 15.98, 22.11, 18.25, 18.10, 14.21, 18.98, 17.29, 21.55, 18.04, 18.90, 14.71, 18.03, 19.20+, 19.43, 15.54, 23.01, 18.56, 18.59, 20.29, 17.33, 21.72, 15.53, 13.24, 18.63, 20.04, 17.32, 15.28, 16.12, 23.86, 16.74, 14.74, 20.35, 16.73, 16.93, 15.18, 15.68, 20.04, 14.97, 18.36

number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.24
worst time: 26.20

current avg5: 16.41 (σ = 1.40)
best avg5: 15.93 (σ = 0.74)

current avg12: 17.11 (σ = 1.80)
best avg12: 16.80 (σ = 1.82)

session avg: 18.20 (σ = 2.22)
session mean: 18.26





Spoiler: 4x4



.





Spoiler: 5x5



.





Spoiler: 6x6(12): 5:29.95



5:59.45, 5:08.21, 6:01.13, 5:12.60, 5:58.99, 4:53.34, 4:44.06, 5:30.59, 5:54.11, 5:37.01, (4:34.81), (6:19.99)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 4:34.81
worst time: 6:19.99

current avg5: 5:40.57 (σ = 12.16)
best avg5: 5:12.18 (σ = 18.63)

current avg12: 5:29.95 (σ = 28.94)
best avg12: 5:29.95 (σ = 28.94)

session avg: 5:29.95 (σ = 28.94)
session mean: 5:29.52



*BLIND*


Spoiler: 2BLD



.





Spoiler: 3BLD



.



*3x3-MISC*


Spoiler: OH(50): 30.87



26.80, 27.63, 28.20, 21.88, 29.93, 27.61, 29.74, 23.08, 29.74, 32.64, 24.19, 26.68, 35.79, 26.26, 35.30, 29.59, 24.17, 31.34, 33.25, 33.61, 42.10+, 35.74, 34.69, 34.18, 31.51, 30.08, 34.15, 35.14, 32.49, 53.08, 26.56, 28.61, 23.23, 26.95, 34.46, 34.72+, 28.13, 23.08, 24.93, 42.48, 25.56, 34.19, 29.52, 28.08, 25.45, 51.23, 35.81, 31.27, 32.07, 29.76

number of times: 50/50
best time: 21.88
worst time: 53.08

current avg5: 33.05 (σ = 1.98)
best avg5: 26.21 (σ = 1.38)

current avg12: 31.42 (σ = 4.87)
best avg12: 27.36 (σ = 2.19)

session avg: 30.87 (σ = 5.38)
session mean: 31.13





Spoiler: MTS(12): 1:54.12



1:45.69, 2:11.77, 1:54.07, 3:13.75, 1:48.59, 1:41.96, 1:31.39, 1:19.30, 2:05.61, 1:14.01, 2:03.88, 2:38.92

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:14.01
worst time: 3:13.75

current avg5: 1:49.60 (σ = 26.25)
best avg5: 1:30.88 (σ = 11.34)

current avg12: 1:54.12 (σ = 22.42)
best avg12: 1:54.12 (σ = 22.42)

session avg: 1:54.12 (σ = 22.42)
session mean: 1:57.41



*RELAY*


Spoiler: 2-4 Relay



.





Spoiler: 2-5 Relay



.





Spoiler: 2-6 Relay



.



*MINX*


Spoiler: Megaminx



.





Spoiler: Pyraminx



.



*SQ1*


Spoiler: Square-1



.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 9, 2012)

arcio1 said:


> What average? Of all solves that I do, ao5, or what?





emolover said:


> Total average for all puzzles except BLD and FMC.



What's total average? (number of times, best/worst excluded etc.)


----------



## blairubik (Dec 9, 2012)

Post reserved for results!!!

*5x5: 3:40.59*


Spoiler



4:25.62, 4:07.09, 4:02.26, 3:56.31, 3:37.60, 3:49.97, 3:52.06, 3:34.18, 5:03.68, 3:51.98, 3:04.08, 3:23.20, 3:54.58, 3:28.74, 3:46.24, 3:57.92, 3:10.98, 3:17.06, 3:36.43, 3:17.70, 3:20.67, 3:27.76, 3:48.77, 3:28.82, 3:32.98


*FMC:* (in progress)


Spoiler



*1-* F' R' U R' D R D' L' R2 U' B U B2 R B R' B2 D' B R D' R' B' L B' L' B D' B x' y R' U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' U...............41
*2-* R2 B2 F' L' U L2 z2 F' U F B' U2 B U B' U' B U L' U L B U B' L' U L U2 y' R U R' F R U R' U' F2 L F R' F' L' F R..............43
*3-* R2 F2 R' B' R F2 R' B R' F R U R' U2 F' U F U2 F' D B' U' B U R U2 R' D B L2 B2 L' R2 D' R.......................................35
*4-* z2 F U2 L F' L' F R2 D2 L' U' F' D2 U' F R' F' R D2 U R U R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F2 D' y2 R U' R' U R' D B2......43
*5-*


*2-4 Relay:* (in progress)


Spoiler



2:14.77, 2:13.78, 2:15.77, 2:21.15+, 2:35.11+


*2-5 Relay: 6:11.62* 


Spoiler



5:52.14, 6:33.25, 6:29.18, 6:17.68, 6:25.39, 5:41.43, 6:05.26, 6:37.54, 5:36.70, 5:52.87, 7:11.59, 6:01.49


*Multi-BLD:* (in progress)


Spoiler



*1-* 4/4 22:56.58
*2-* 3/5 27:48.30
*3-* 4/5 32:39.38
*4-* 5/5 27:52.46
*5-*


*OH: 54.69*


Spoiler



51.58, 44.62, 51.71, 1:01.71, 51.17, 1:33.50, 55.01, 56.53, 1:02.85, 49.57, 1:20.61, 1:25.35, 40.02, 34.53, 51.49, 48.88, 1:17.15, 42.80, 34.30, 47.01, 1:08.94, 1:26.77, 46.51, 47.76, 43.12, 1:10.85, 54.88, 35.25, 51.03, 49.74, 52.64, 42.80, 49.07, 57.68, 1:12.40, 1:07.94, 49.28, 1:01.82, DNF(1:35.15), 1:01.86, 57.11, 50.35, 1:06.29, 43.18, 49.78, 56.19, 56.58, 43.71, 41.57, 33.49


*MTS: 1:43.24*


Spoiler



1:55.68, 1:45.71, 2:23.12, 1:33.22, 1:45.58, 1:28.39, 1:46.80, 1:39.57, 1:27.49, 1:29.38, 1:46.98, 2:01.12


*2x2: 8.08*


Spoiler



10.34, 7.52, 8.24, 7.01, 8.93, 7.82, 7.87, 6.27, 7.66, 7.58, 5.73, 8.72, 7.84, 11.03, 8.40, 8.67, 4.74, 8.11, 9.26, 9.02, 8.40, 7.65, 7.75, 10.00, 7.57, 7.74, 9.26, 8.83, 7.95, 5.70, 9.17, 7.42, 7.95, 15.20, 7.47, 10.02, 8.45, 9.17, 10.19, 6.75, 7.09, 4.91, 7.71, 8.15, 2.59, 7.98, 11.15, 5.63, 12.82, 5.31


----------



## emolover (Dec 9, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> What's total average? (number of times, best/worst excluded etc.)



Yes.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 9, 2012)

arcio1 said:


> What average? Of all solves that I do, ao5, or what?
> (Competition without megaminx  )





emolover said:


> Yes.



:confused: So it's 48/50 / 23/25 / 13/15?


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 9, 2012)

Megaminx:


Spoiler



1:18.38, 1:11.95, 1:15.37, 1:14.76, 1:18.52, 1:16.97, 1:25.59, 1:12.72, 1:20.38, 1:21.52, 1:08.13, 1:13.88, 1:14.06, 1:15.57, 1:13.92, 1:18.46, 1:13.24, 1:19.87, 1:03.03, 1:12.62, 1:11.32, 1:20.35, 1:17.74, 1:23.34, 1:17.65 = *1:16.15*


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 9, 2012)

So do we have to compete in 40% of one or all events to qualify for the prize? And the prize is any puzzle we want?


----------



## emolover (Dec 9, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> So do we have to compete in 40% of one or all events to qualify for the prize? And the prize is any puzzle we want?



Do about 210 solves and the prize is your choice of any Dayan 3x3, shenshou pyraminx, or a wittwo. The prize isn't the reason you should compete.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 9, 2012)

emolover said:


> Do about 210 solves and the prize is your choice of any Dayan 3x3, shenshou pyraminx, or a wittwo. The prize isn't the reason you should compete.



So I could do 105 2x2 and 105 3x3 solves and that'll count?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 10, 2012)

emolover said:


> Do about 210 solves and the prize is your choice of any Dayan 3x3, shenshou pyraminx, or a wittwo. The prize isn't the reason you should compete.



That's a lot but I guess it worth it. I need a new pyraminx and I want a Shengshou.


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> So I could do 105 2x2 and 105 3x3 solves and that'll count?



No.

Read the first post.


----------



## F perm (Dec 10, 2012)

Spoiler: 2x2: 6.74



7.33, 7.48, 5.48, 7.47, 9.02, (10.41), 5.10, (3.38), 7.24, 8.11, 5.88, 6.84, 9.70, 5.77, 5.19, 6.39, 5.11, 8.97, 7.00, 6.40, (10.30), 5.43, 7.19, 9.38, 6.64, 6.73, 8.46, 7.90, 5.34, 7.51, 5.57, 6.08, 4.63, 5.44, 5.40, 6.42, 7.34, (13.07), (3.20), 5.08, 6.79, 7.68, 7.52, 6.02, 7.35, 7.02, 4.74, 8.93, (3.02), 5.66=*6.74*
Stats
number of times: 50/50
best time: 3.02
worst time: 13.07

current mo3: 5.87 (σ = 2.96)
best mo3: 5.02 (σ = 1.80)

current avg5: 5.81 (σ = 1.15)
best avg5: 5.47 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 6.11 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 5.88 (σ = 0.95)

session avg: 6.74 (σ = 1.32)
session mean: 6.80





Spoiler: 3x3: 22.19



20.96, 21.45, 27.91, 19.85, 23.32, (1:24.28), 22.57, 21.10, 21.60, 32.06, 22.55, (44.51+), (17.06), 24.29, 22.62, 24.57, 21.62, 22.37, 19.21, 19.90, 22.77, 23.15, 20.14, 24.05, 23.46, 19.88, (16.64), 17.71, 19.89, 21.06, 22.69, 23.31, 18.83, 19.56, 23.64, (36.75), 17.91, 23.46, 20.89, 20.31, (16.51), 20.89, 31.73, 20.75, 19.95, 23.14, 21.31, 24.09, 24.77, 19.03=*22.19*
Stats
number of times: 50/50
best time: 16.51
worst time: 1:24.28

current mo3: 22.63 (σ = 3.14)
best mo3: 18.08 (σ = 1.65)

current avg5: 22.85 (σ = 1.41)
best avg5: 19.16 (σ = 1.26)

current avg12: 21.51 (σ = 1.87)
best avg12: 20.45 (σ = 2.15)

session avg: 22.19 (σ = 2.96)
session mean: 23.84


----------



## Krag (Dec 10, 2012)

*2x2: *4.93


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 2.23
worst time: 7.00

current avg5: 4.99 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 4.14 (σ = 0.24)

current avg12: 4.53 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 4.31 (σ = 0.54)

current avg50: 4.93 (σ = 0.67)
best avg50: 4.93 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 4.93 (σ = 0.67)
session mean: 4.91
4.45, 6.06, 6.83, 2.23, 5.97, 4.68, 5.69, 4.91, 6.47, 4.54, 5.67, 5.14, 5.77, 7.00, 4.76, 5.55, 3.88, 4.79, 5.23, 5.92, 4.62, 4.45, 4.77, 3.84, 5.13, 4.34, 6.16, 4.55, 5.62, 4.76, 4.44, 4.42, 5.11, 4.67, 3.32, 5.16, 5.82, 4.36, 4.23, 4.02, 4.55, 4.37, 3.89, 5.07, 2.93, 4.16, 5.27, 6.44, 5.25, 4.45


*3x3:* 18.31


Spoiler



number of times: 50/50
best time: 13.39
worst time: 24.24

current avg5: 16.61 (σ = 0.25)
best avg5: 16.45 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 17.91 (σ = 1.30)
best avg12: 17.51 (σ = 1.17)

current avg50: 18.31 (σ = 1.67)
best avg50: 18.31 (σ = 1.67)

session avg: 18.31 (σ = 1.67)
session mean: 18.33
17.02, 20.31, 19.17, 17.40, 19.76, 16.35, 13.39, 17.85, 16.05, 16.95, 16.96, 17.56, 20.59, 18.74, 24.24, 21.88, 21.69, 16.69, 19.69, 18.14, 17.75, 17.36, 14.10, 16.42, 19.95, 20.66, 21.15, 19.98, 17.04, 20.29, 18.35, 20.60, 14.61, 16.80, 22.23, 18.71, 19.28, 14.99, 18.41, 20.44, 18.21, 19.08, 16.82, 20.41, 18.81, 17.52, 16.05, 16.75, 16.33, 16.76


*Pyraminx:* 12.38


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 5.60
worst time: 23.99

current avg5: 9.79 (σ = 1.17)
best avg5: 9.24 (σ = 1.64)

current avg12: 11.23 (σ = 3.19)
best avg12: 10.69 (σ = 2.05)

current avg50: 12.38 (σ = 3.10)
best avg50: 12.38 (σ = 3.10)

session avg: 12.38 (σ = 3.10)
session mean: 12.59
14.02, 12.40, 11.91, 10.80, 17.44, 17.16, 20.46, 18.00, 16.12, 9.71, 7.75, 12.26, 10.99, 7.28, 8.97, 8.84, 12.84, 13.17, 16.64, 14.96, 9.55, 12.23, 17.09, 13.27, 8.82, 23.99, 11.42, 8.75, 18.22, 12.03, 13.39, 20.66, 9.70, 14.09, 8.73, 8.85, 11.51, 10.61, 7.65, 10.82, 11.56, 5.60, 14.01, 17.20, 16.49, 10.55, 15.30, 7.06, 8.45, 10.38


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 11, 2012)

Reserved for results. yay!

These times are averages.

2x2 Ao50: 10.24


Spoiler



12.13
8.85
10.69
5.21
11.26
9.86
9.85
8.16
8.31
11.31
10.92
8.87
10.79
12.6
11.18
9.89
10.25
10.95
10.45
10.28
12.27
10.47
11.45
7.95
11.59
10.9
9.36
11.91
12.44
11.36
9.7
16.13
10.08
9.56
10.2
9.87
10.85
10.19
7.68
9.37
9.39
6.52
8.97
9.75
10.23
9.52
10.71
11.91
10.76
9.74


3x3 Ao50: 36.82


Spoiler



37.76
38.13
37.3
33.91
42.53
33.3
40.47
41.12
33.2
35.47
43.08
40.43
40.35
33.31
27.06
34.18
43.61
39.15
36.48
34.66
36.16
38.42
42.13
35.89
36.14
31.67
40.71
29.95
40.02
34.67
32.73
32.67
36.4
37.13
46.29
35.88
32.32
40.71
29.21
30.84
38.14
38.57
34.06
34.13
37.21
40.66
39.52
41.5
36.12
35.39


4x4 Ao25: 2:37.75 (with a first sub2 solve!  )


Spoiler



02:28.8
02:57.2
02:48.7
02:28.1
02:33.8
02:58.3
02:48.7
02:43.5
02:23.1
02:52.1
02:31.5
02:36.0
02:51.9
02:25.5
02:35.1
02:41.8
02:57.9
02:51.1
01:59.0
02:28.4
02:07.3
02:21.9
03:10.2
02:32.9
02:24.7


5x5 Ao25: 6:20.60


Spoiler



1. 367.48
2. 399.85
3. 332.86
4. 406.12
5. 392.72
6. 428.08
7. 439.46
8. 426.22
9. 339.7
10. 338.44
11. 346.42
12. 385.97
13. 409.23
14. 305.34
15. 340.75
16. 378.01
17. 375.13
18. 396.59
19. 430.15
20. 392.51
21. 333.83
22. 385.42
23. 380.93
24. 390.85
25. 376.56


OH Ao50: 1:45.23


Spoiler



1:33.69
2:9.55
1:38.92
1:34.73
1:38.51
1:25.09
1:53.94
2:0.34
1:27.85
1:23.86
2:2.36
1:44.7
1:47.73
1:40.78
1:45.61
1:46.61
2:3.29
1:42.28
1:32.49
1:51.78
1:53.01
1:33.62
2:18.91
2:1.42
1:53.17
1:16.22
2:35.65
2:8.98
1:26.04
2:0.35
1:35.34
1:30.78
1:55.99
1:28.96
1:25.55
1:31.69
1:49.64
1:24.38
1:44.64
1:59.66
1:9.06
1:35.59
2:9.75
1:47.11
1:41.36
1:46.79
1:37.42
2:26.25
1:43.94
1:40.28


Pyraminx Ao50: 17.68


Spoiler



19.89
23.08
8.57
20.21
18.58
24.19
13.67
19.62
14.63
17.76
24.46
19.61
23.44
19.16
13.4
18.11
20.86
21.8
19.97
17.2
19.82
15.88
25.31
9.07
18.91
24.58
17.85
17.69
14
20
18.41
16.65
14.09
17.54
15.4
24.03
10.34
12.49
16.15
14.52
14.83
14.47
18.92
16.79
20.57
16.75
16.45
16.71
10.58
15.53


Megaminx Ao12: 6:01.73


Spoiler



1) 323.74
2) 399.66
3) 361.76
4) 386.29
5) 358.73
6) 492.36
7) 342.7
8) 371.57
9) 323.65
10) 323.84
11) 375.07
12) 373.91


Clock Ao12: 38.14


Spoiler



Times: 43.74 (49.39) 47.33 36.28 34.46 35.25 39.53 33.21 37.08 37.79 36.72 (30.60)


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 12, 2012)

2x2: 4.75


Spoiler



4.07, 4.53, 4.17, 2.79, 5.30, 3.67, 5.53, 5.42, 5.20, 5.40, 4.24, 4.24, 5.60, 3.30, 5.01, 3.77, 4.93, 6.20, 4.94, 5.05, 3.83, 4.89, 5.85, 4.86, 4.82, 4.19, 4.80, 5.69, 4.59, 4.18, 5.02, 4.29, 6.29, 5.36, 3.77, 4.49, 5.35, 5.75, 4.59, 5.46, 4.20, 4.41, 4.78, (6.96), 4.44, 4.56, 5.07, 4.60, 4.52, (2.77)



3x3: 15.32


Spoiler



14.47, 16.20, 17.61, 16.06, 16.74, 16.96, 16.25, 15.71, 15.65, (17.78), 13.51, 15.90, 17.18, 12.80, 14.00, 15.93, 13.55, 15.11, 16.92, 14.80, 13.53, 13.72, 14.44, 16.07, 14.80, 15.61, 15.95, 14.41, 14.93, 15.56, 15.74, 15.22, 15.99, (12.03), 16.16, 15.68, 13.11, 15.41, 15.66, 12.79, 15.28, 15.09, 15.03, 14.92, 16.34, 14.70, 16.47, 15.69, 16.17, 15.47


----------



## Gordon (Dec 14, 2012)

*2x2*: 11.06


Spoiler



15.19, 10.80, (26.15), 10.58, 11.88, 11.27, 11.86, 9.12, 10.61, 11.26, 11.22, 9.70, 11.82, 11.44, 14.14, 10.36, 12.32, 8.28, 10.93, 11.92, 11.08, 10.58, 11.72, 8.57, (8.12), 10.41, 10.47, 9.84, 11.55, 18.07, 10.04, 8.53, (26.42), 13.98, 10.96, 9.42, 9.27, (8.23), (19.64), 10.20, 18.80, (7.19), 9.28, 10.86, 9.24, 9.55, 10.40, 10.13, 9.83, 9.33

number of times: 50/50
best time: 7.19
worst time: 26.42

current avg5: 9.84 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 9.36 (σ = 0.17)

current avg12: 10.76 (σ = 2.87)
best avg12: 10.28 (σ = 1.09)

session avg: 11.06 (σ = 2.16)
session mean: 11.65



*3x3*: 36.80


Spoiler



39.31, 39.22, 31.83, 31.71, 41.99, (29.60), 39.19, (50.46), 43.83, 32.11, 38.48, 37.00, (47.18), 34.49, 44.03, 38.26, 32.08, 37.01, 38.88, 35.56, 35.47, 39.47, 38.29, 31.64, (29.51), 33.72, 42.61, 31.76, 36.24, 35.28, 37.39, 31.36, 38.97, (46.30), 38.54, 35.31, 34.16, 33.87, 36.67, 43.92, 42.51, 31.97, (26.74), 36.87, 45.82, 36.84, 31.84, 36.12, 32.39, 35.20

number of times: 50/50
best time: 26.74
worst time: 50.46

current avg5: 34.57 (σ = 1.94)
best avg5: 32.37 (σ = 1.17)

current avg12: 36.43 (σ = 4.11)
best avg12: 35.06 (σ = 2.89)

session avg: 36.80 (σ = 3.91)
session mean: 36.98


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 14, 2012)

Schmidt


Spoiler: 2x2x2 = 7.85(50/50)



2x2x2
solves/total: 50/50 Average: 7.85 (σ = 1.33)
best: 3.18
worst: 14.22
Mo3 : 5.48 (σ = 2.03)
Ao5 : 5.93 (σ = 0.53)
Ao12 : 7.08 (σ = 1.25)
Ao50 : 7.85 (σ = 1.33)
Mean : 7.89

Time List:
8.87, 6.49, 10.63, 3.57, 9.24, 9.10, 7.18, 6.74, 6.46, 7.58, 7.25, 9.41, 8.73, 8.31, 7.70, 5.69, 6.53, 7.79, 8.64, 8.25, 14.22, 10.05, 8.41, 5.26, 9.18, 9.17, 6.15, 6.87, 8.15, 6.60, 9.23, 11.79, 7.06, 7.97, 8.11, 7.29, 11.17, 8.79, 7.89, 6.58, 6.22, 5.32, 6.24, 7.03, 3.18, 10.96, 8.53, 8.25, 8.95, 5.79





Spoiler: 3x3x3 = 24.53(50/50)



3x3x3
solves/total: 50/50 Average: 24.53 (σ = 2.30)
best : 18.06
worst: 34.37
Mo3 : 21.54 (σ = 3.02)
Ao5 : 22.91 (σ = 0.41)
Ao12 : 23.44 (σ = 1.18)
Ao50 : 24.53 (σ = 2.30)
Mean : 24.67

Time List:
25.54, 29.74, 28.33, 18.59, 22.23, 24.55, 24.03, 25.42, 25.18, 22.01, 24.71, 24.46, 26.74, 21.37, 20.51, 24.66, 33.17, 25.68, 23.26, 20.53, 22.02, 27.72, 26.35, 22.89, 22.22, 22.51, 26.36, 23.32, 27.73, 22.88, 23.41, 22.99, 23.56, 18.06, 24.28, 25.31, 28.43, 25.97, 23.44, 21.09, 22.75, 23.97, 25.96, 22.07, 22.37, 29.51, 28.38, 23.73, 34.37, 29.29





Spoiler:  Pyraminx = 14.89(50/50)



Pyraminx 
solves/total: 50/50 Average: 14.89 (σ = 3.13)

best : 6.80
worst: 29.07
Mo3 : 9.97 (σ = 3.42)
Ao5 : 10.98 (σ = 2.19)
Ao12 : 12.55 (σ = 1.72)
Ao50 : 14.89 (σ = 3.13)
Mean: 15.16

Time List:
15.07, 13.88, 18.68, 19.54, 15.95, 23.45, 14.19, 18.26, 9.67, 20.14, 14.39, 23.93, 15.92, 9.36, 17.61, 14.24, 11.98, 11.64, 13.45, 17.22, 13.15, 12.06, 11.64, 16.13, 12.74, 23.03, 11.82, 12.30, 14.72, 29.07, 11.77, 14.70, 12.84, 12.75, 9.91, 13.50, 9.52, 13.59, 6.80, 17.14, 14.32, 12.65, 16.53, 11.87, 16.31, 17.26, 19.07, 14.69, 24.22, 13.41





Spoiler:  Square 1 = 1:28.56(25/25)



Square 1
solves/total: 25/25 Average: 1:28.56 (σ = 22.09)
best : 48.69
worst: 5:11.66
Mo3 : 1:11.24 (σ = 2.48)
Ao5 : 1:12.22 (σ = 2.75)
Ao12 : 1:24.99 (σ = 19.66)
Mean: 1:37.52

Time List:
1:06.31, 1:39.45, 1:43.00, 1:03.73, 2:05.89, 56.16, 1:28.18, 1:19.15, 1:06.11, 1:19.50, 2:41.62, 1:18.58, 2:03.63, 5:11.66, 1:56.87, 1:04.26, 1:13.68, 1:59.07, 1:09.04, 1:13.93, 1:10.76, 1:19.73, 1:33.38, 2:05.54, 48.69


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2012)

Post reserved for results:



Spoiler: 2x2: 7.10



8.59, 8.98, 6.09, 5.98, 7.75, 3.26, 5.02, 10.55, 6.68, 8.81, 10.39, 8.27, 7.83, 8.37, 8.17, 8.34, 6.66, 4.41, 6.45, 4.74, 5.31, 10.17, 12.45, 8.32, 5.45, 8.39, 5.67, 6.71, 7.83, 7.28, 7.17, 8.35, 8.73, 6.91, 4.94, 6.11, 6.31, 7.13, 6.16, 7.29, 5.87, 7.30, 5.84, 5.74, 6.31, 12.40, 5.72, 7.08, 7.27, 2.95





Spoiler: 3x3: 30.53



28.08, 33.12, 27.47, 28.11, 28.08, 23.07, 31.79, 30.24, 28.23, 28.34, 31.47, 35.05, 27.31, 33.54, 28.02, 31.83+, 30.09, 32.51, 34.46, 23.79, 30.83, 25.46, 31.61+, 31.03, 30.97, 24.38, 41.88, 28.85, 35.93, 34.65, 31.20, 28.56, 35.91, 29.20, 31.84, 33.62, 43.95, 30.72, 22.84, 33.25, 26.60, 28.22, 28.36, DNF(36.03), 25.87, 26.83, 31.49, 34.53, 36.88, 28.70+





Spoiler: 4x4: 



Coming Soon





Spoiler: Pyraminx: 10.51



12.81, 9.08, 9.75, 10.06, 11.27, 13.08, 15.75, 12.06, 14.58, 10.29, 9.74, 9.28, 12.15, 9.00, 9.05, 10.91, 16.87, 13.58, 11.61, 9.25, 13.50, 10.64, 10.78, 10.94, 8.01, 11.78, 9.77, 8.45, 9.17, 10.44, 12.17, 11.50, 9.38, 8.33, 8.12, 8.54, 8.47, 9.02, 12.19, 9.23, 15.62, 7.62, 10.11, 13.85, 8.84, 9.20, 7.45, 9.68, 8.65, 12.09





Spoiler: 2-4 Relay: 



Coming Soon


----------



## uvafan (Dec 15, 2012)

2x2: *5.56*


Spoiler



5.60, 6.83, 7.30, 2.34, 5.45, 7.04, 5.71, 6.19, 4.37, 5.13, 8.78, 6.79, 6.30, (9.31), 5.31, 5.75, 3.82, 3.81, 6.45, 8.16, 5.44, 4.60, 5.38, 5.39, 4.93, 7.01, 4.19, 5.02, 5.88, 4.87, 6.82, 6.69, 4.73, 5.52, 3.31, 5.50, 7.38+, 5.59, 5.17, 5.79, 6.84, 3.60, (2.29), 6.18, 3.13, 4.81, 5.19, 5.72, 6.29, 4.82


3x3: *14.29*


Spoiler



12.65, (27.49), 16.79, (21.33), 15.61, 13.22, 13.51, 16.43, 13.61, 12.87, 13.48, 13.53, 13.44, 15.88, (19.81), 15.32, 13.67, 14.78, 13.31, 16.02, 13.44, (11.94), 12.50, (9.83), 12.62, 13.12, 13.37, 14.66, 14.35, 13.27, 13.82, 12.83, 14.69, 16.05, 13.18, 15.53, 13.10, 15.26, 13.26, 15.89, 12.84, (12.09), 13.44, 18.12, 13.60, 15.93, 13.50, 15.00, 16.06, 15.26


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 15, 2012)

How do we count avg? /\ see uvafan's post as an example. The 2x2x2 times have () around fastest and slowest, but the 3x3x3 times have () around the 3 fastest and 3 slowest. Which way is correct?


----------



## uvafan (Dec 15, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> How do we count avg? /\ see uvafan's post as an example. The 2x2x2 times have () around fastest and slowest, but the 3x3x3 times have () around the 3 fastest and 3 slowest. Which way is correct?



lol that's because I did them in different timers. But yes, you're question is valid.


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 16, 2012)

@emolover: sorry if this was already answered - but should these times be means or averages? I've been recording means, but I can recalculate as averages if need be.

Thx for doing this again btw! funfun!


----------



## emolover (Dec 16, 2012)

Average for everything except blind events.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 16, 2012)

emolover said:


> Average for everything except blind events.



So 48/50?


----------



## Xishem (Dec 16, 2012)

Reserved for results.

*Megaminx: 3:47.42 (25/25)*


Spoiler



5:44.12, 4:19.35, 4:07.46, 5:21.67, 4:19.80, 3:26.82, 4:54.19, 4:12.55, 4:45.73, 3:40.15, 4:01.62+, 3:52.13, 3:31.35, 3:39.89, 2:55.41, 3:28.12, 3:08.01, 3:25.49, 3:28.52, 3:27.26, 3:27.66, 3:24.79, 3:03.22, 3:51.62, 2:40.75


----------



## AndersB (Dec 16, 2012)

emolover said:


> Average for everything except blind events.



So your 5 best solves in 2bld and 3bld should be means and not averages?


----------



## emolover (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes like it is with the BLD race.


----------



## Xishem (Dec 16, 2012)

Can you make the clock scrambles readable?


----------



## emolover (Dec 17, 2012)

Xishem said:


> Can you make the clock scrambles readable?



I will be honest, I have no idea how to.


----------



## Xishem (Dec 17, 2012)

Here you go.



Spoiler





```
1. UU u4    dU u2    dU u4'   UU u4'   UU u3    UU       Ud u5    Ud u2'   dd u4    dd       dd
   UU       UU       dU d5'   dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d2    UU       UU d6    dd d'    UU

2. UU u4    dU u     dU u6    UU u3'   UU u2    UU u4'   Ud u4    Ud u2'   dd u6    dd       dU
   UU       UU       dU d3    dU       dd d     Ud       Ud       UU       UU d2'   dd d3'   dU  

3. UU u4    dU u5    dU u5'   UU u2'   UU u4'   UU u3    Ud u3    Ud u4'   dd u5    dd       dU
   UU       UU       dU d2'   dU       dd d5    Ud       Ud d6    UU       UU d5'   dd d5'   UU  

4. UU u4'   dU u2    dU u'    UU u5'   UU u2    UU u4    Ud u4'   Ud u     dd u3'   dd       UU
   UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d5'   UU       UU d3    dd d5    dd  

5. UU u3'   dU       dU u4'   UU u'    UU u2'   UU u5'   Ud u4    Ud u4    dd u5'   dd       Ud
   UU       UU       dU d5    dU       dd d3    Ud       Ud d4    UU       UU d5'   dd d2    Ud  

6. UU u5'   dU u     dU u2'   UU u4    UU u4'   UU u     Ud u4    Ud u5    dd       dd       UU
   UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd d3'   Ud       Ud d'    UU       UU d2    dd d2'   dU  

7. UU u5'   dU u2    dU u6    UU       UU u2'   UU u5'   Ud u3    Ud u4'   dd u3    dd       dd
   UU       UU       dU d4'   dU       dd       Ud       Ud d'    UU       UU d'    dd d4    UU  

8. UU u3    dU u'    dU u4'   UU u4    UU u6    UU u'    Ud u'    Ud       dd u     dd       Ud
   UU       UU       dU d4    dU       dd d3    Ud       Ud d4    UU       UU d3'   dd       dU  

9. UU u5    dU u5'   dU u4    UU u2    UU u5'   UU u5'   Ud       Ud u4'   dd u5'   dd       UU
   UU       UU       dU d5    dU       dd d2    Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d5    dd d2    dd  

10. UU u4'   dU u3    dU u5    UU u6    UU       UU u4    Ud u'    Ud u     dd u2'   dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d3'   dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d6    dd d5    dd  

11. UU u2'   dU u5'   dU u4'   UU u     UU u2    UU u     Ud       Ud u5    dd u4    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d5    dU       dd d'    Ud       Ud d5    UU       UU d'    dd d2    UU  

12. UU u4    dU u'    dU u6    UU       UU u5'   UU u5    Ud u3'   Ud u4'   dd u2'   dd       dU
    UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd d'    Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU       dd d'    Ud  

13. UU u6    dU u5'   dU u4'   UU u3'   UU u4'   UU u3'   Ud u'    Ud u5    dd u3'   dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d2    dU       dd       Ud       Ud d2'   UU       UU d5    dd d2'   Ud  

14. UU u     dU u3    dU u     UU u2    UU u2    UU u2    Ud u5    Ud u     dd u6    dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU d3'   dU       dd d'    Ud       Ud d4    UU       UU       dd d4    dd  

15. UU u6    dU       dU u6    UU u3'   UU       UU u5    Ud u'    Ud u4'   dd u3    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd d5    Ud       Ud d     UU       UU d'    dd d     UU  

16. UU u4'   dU u3'   dU u3    UU u4'   UU u5'   UU u5'   Ud u5'   Ud       dd u5    dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d'    dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU d3    dd d4    dd  

17. UU u3    dU u'    dU u3    UU u5    UU u2'   UU u3'   Ud u2    Ud u4    dd       dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d2'   dU       dd d3'   Ud       Ud d3    UU       UU d3    dd d     dU  

18. UU u3'   dU       dU u5    UU u2    UU u5    UU u'    Ud u5'   Ud u5    dd u6    dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d5'   dU       dd d2'   Ud       Ud d6    UU       UU d     dd d2'   dd  

19. UU u3'   dU u'    dU u     UU u4'   UU u4    UU u'    Ud u4'   Ud u6    dd u5'   dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d'    dU       dd d5'   Ud       Ud d2    UU       UU d2    dd d4'   Ud  

20. UU u3'   dU u2'   dU u5'   UU u5'   UU u4'   UU u3'   Ud u2'   Ud u2'   dd u     dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d6    dU       dd       Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU d4    dd       Ud  

21. UU u5    dU u2    dU u5'   UU u5'   UU u5    UU u2    Ud u4    Ud u6    dd u5    dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU d'    dU       dd d4    Ud       Ud d4    UU       UU d2'   dd d4    Ud  

22. UU u     dU u6    dU       UU       UU u4    UU u5    Ud u3    Ud u6    dd u'    dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU       dU       dd d2    Ud       Ud d5    UU       UU d'    dd d2'   dU  

23. UU u     dU u3'   dU u3'   UU u5    UU u6    UU u3'   Ud u2    Ud       dd u'    dd       Ud
    UU       UU       dU d2'   dU       dd d6    Ud       Ud d3'   UU       UU d5'   dd d3    UU  

24. UU u     dU u6    dU u5    UU u5'   UU u3'   UU u2'   Ud u6    Ud u     dd       dd       dd
    UU       UU       dU d4    dU       dd d6    Ud       Ud d3'   UU       UU d3    dd d2'   dU  

25. UU u     dU u2'   dU       UU u4'   UU u4'   UU u4'   Ud u4    Ud u4'   dd u5    dd       UU
    UU       UU       dU       dU       dd d4'   Ud       Ud d4'   UU       UU       dd d     UU
```


----------



## Iggy (Dec 17, 2012)

Xishem said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! Now I can finally do some clock.


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 17, 2012)

8x8 bld???????


----------



## Mikel (Dec 17, 2012)

tengurocks said:


> 8x8 bld???????



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD3W8hqRnuc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIMN7twAISU


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh..... I only saw dansarnelli do 7bld


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 19, 2012)

2x2x2: 2.82 [50/50]



Spoiler



2.38, 2.91, 1.79, 1.79, 6.59, 8.28, 2.02, 1.76, 1.93, 3.68, 4.02, 2.76, 3.25, 3.24, 3.41, 1.99, 2.20, 3.83, 3.33, 3.05, 2.47, 3.12, 2.90, 2.62, 2.89, 2.51, 2.74, 3.86+, 1.69, 1.69, 1.94, 2.77, 4.27, 2.95, 2.06, 3.16, 4.73, 2.02, 3.32, 1.58, 3.43, 3.20, 3.02, 2.59, 1.07, 3.48, 2.39, 3.76, 3.10, 2.33


----------



## muhammad jihan (Dec 21, 2012)

Spoiler: 333 OH



13.55 ao50


Spoiler: stats



number of times: 50/50
best time: 9.81
worst time: 22.51

current avg5: 13.69 (σ = 0.78)
best avg5: 12.27 (σ = 2.18)

current avg12: 14.05 (σ = 2.84)
best avg12: 13.30 (σ = 0.83)

session avg: 13.55 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 13.69





Spoiler: times



10.32, 12.69, 14.30, 13.18, 13.49, 14.22, 12.80, 14.49, 11.87, 14.92, 12.79, 13.19, 12.88, 15.42, 13.57, 14.62, 13.39, 13.95, 16.51, 15.35, 12.00, 12.37, 13.64, 14.11, 13.33, 13.35, 12.68, 14.79, 12.95, 13.45, 14.82, 13.10, 13.29, 14.26, 13.21, 13.44, 12.05, 10.90, 18.20, 17.42, 12.22, 16.84, 10.12, 10.10, 14.47, 14.00, 22.51+, 9.81, 12.81, 14.27








Spoiler: 222



3.99 ao50


Spoiler: stats



number of times: 50/50
best time: 2.16
worst time: 6.64

current avg5: 4.01 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 3.31 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 4.08 (σ = 0.34)
best avg12: 3.62 (σ = 0.54)

session avg: 3.99 (σ = 0.57)
session mean: 4.02





Spoiler: times



3.06, 4.07, 2.82, 2.70, 5.44, 3.92, 4.05, 3.93, 3.69, 4.40, 2.99, 3.31, 4.67, 4.32, 3.99, 4.12, 4.09, 3.57, 6.64, 2.96, 4.71, 4.02, 4.09, 4.15, 3.52, 3.98, 2.99, 3.92, 3.32, 3.62, 2.16, 5.61, 5.25, 4.36, 3.92, 3.56, 5.00, 5.21, 4.67, 4.52, 3.92, 3.62, 3.72, 4.95, 4.00, 3.12, 3.95, 3.99, 4.36, 4.09








Spoiler: 333



9.44 ao50


Spoiler: stats



number of times: 50/50
best time: 6.53
worst time: 13.76

current avg5: 8.20 (σ = 0.09)
best avg5: 8.20 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 9.25 (σ = 1.05)
best avg12: 8.89 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.44 (σ = 0.83)
session mean: 9.48





Spoiler: times



9.27, 9.27, 9.27, 8.98, 11.00, 9.13, 9.86, 9.03, 8.81, 10.24, 8.53, 11.34, 12.37, 8.34, 10.07, 9.05, 8.52, 8.19, 9.72, 6.53, 9.81, 8.56, 7.81, 9.13, 11.20, 8.77, 9.36, 9.49, 9.47, 10.05, 10.10, 8.82, 10.90, 10.20, 10.02, 10.33, 10.21, 9.13, 9.29, 9.61, 13.76, 10.17, 11.38, 8.85, 9.99, 8.63, 6.96, 8.17, 8.30, 8.14








Spoiler: 444



38.80 ao25


Spoiler: stats



number of times: 25/25
best time: 29.60
worst time: 56.17

current avg5: 37.62 (σ = 2.03)
best avg5: 34.78 (σ = 2.49)

current avg12: 39.56 (σ = 4.51)
best avg12: 37.52 (σ = 4.00)

session avg: 38.80 (σ = 4.35)
session mean: 39.27





Spoiler: times



44.12, 34.65, 36.07, 37.37, 34.36, 36.30, 36.13, 29.70, 56.17, 31.90, 43.84, 43.63, 40.92, 51.41, 47.36, 35.75, 29.60, 39.75, 39.58, 38.40, 47.39, 39.93, 36.10, 34.48, 36.83








Spoiler: 555



1:21.80 ao25


Spoiler: stats



number of times: 25/25
best time: 1:12.00
worst time: 1:57.82

current avg5: 1:18.45 (σ = 0.98)
best avg5: 1:18.45 (σ = 0.98)

current avg12: 1:21.87 (σ = 3.21)
best avg12: 1:21.25 (σ = 3.97)

session avg: 1:21.80 (σ = 4.15)
session mean: 1:23.10





Spoiler: times



1:15.87, 1:30.06, 1:13.86, 1:18.26, 1:25.16, 1:21.59, 1:35.93, 1:22.15, 1:24.69, 1:57.82, 1:16.65, 1:12.00, 1:24.14, 1:23.23, 1:25.91, 1:19.53, 1:19.98, 1:25.45, 1:26.52, 1:24.14, 1:19.53, 1:13.96, 1:25.14, 1:18.18, 1:17.63








Spoiler: 666



3:16.62 ao12


Spoiler: stats



number of times: 12/12
best time: 3:07.21
worst time: 3:59.64

current avg5: 3:11.52 (σ = 1.41)
best avg5: 3:11.52 (σ = 1.41)

current avg12: 3:16.62 (σ = 6.93)
best avg12: 3:16.62 (σ = 6.93)

session avg: 3:16.62 (σ = 6.93)
session mean: 3:19.42





Spoiler: times



3:31.52, 3:21.26, 3:16.76, 3:12.05, 3:09.21, 3:21.25, 3:59.64, 3:10.10, 3:07.21, 3:19.64, 3:12.92, 3:11.53








Spoiler: 777



6:50.17 ao12


Spoiler: stats



number of times: 12/12
best time: 5:49.64
worst time: 7:59.21

current avg5: 7:01.91 (σ = 9.95)
best avg5: 6:21.47 (σ = 21.60)

current avg12: 6:50.17 (σ = 35.37)
best avg12: 6:50.17 (σ = 35.37)

session avg: 6:50.17 (σ = 35.37)
session mean: 6:50.88





Spoiler: times



7:42.61, 7:32.11, 6:58.26, 6:21.95, 6:42.83, 5:59.64, 5:58.52, 7:12.53, 7:00.39, 6:52.81, 5:49.64, 7:59.21








Spoiler: 333 MTS



35.79 ao12


Spoiler: stats



number of times: 12/12
best time: 29.95
worst time: 51.27

current avg5: 33.20 (σ = 1.63)
best avg5: 33.07 (σ = 2.69)

current avg12: 35.79 (σ = 4.46)
best avg12: 35.79 (σ = 4.46)

session avg: 35.79 (σ = 4.46)
session mean: 36.60





Spoiler: times



34.02, 42.91, 39.25, 29.95, 32.72, 35.92, 51.27, 30.57, 42.93, 32.58, 35.05, 31.98








Spoiler: Megaminx



1:40.51 ao25


Spoiler: stats



number of times: 25/25
best time: 1:22.19
worst time: 1:55.75

current avg5: 1:46.14 (σ = 3.44)
best avg5: 1:27.85 (σ = 2.57)

current avg12: 1:44.22 (σ = 6.34)
best avg12: 1:34.84 (σ = 7.18)

session avg: 1:40.51 (σ = 7.05)
session mean: 1:40.25





Spoiler: times



1:32.84, 1:42.72, 1:40.16, 1:39.28, 1:29.68, 1:52.07, 1:39.54, 1:45.62, 1:45.36, 1:32.68, 1:25.08, 1:28.30, 1:32.69, 1:30.17, 1:22.19, 1:40.16, 1:45.95, 1:44.57, 1:49.64, 1:55.75, 1:49.68, 1:42.81, 1:52.51, 1:40.79, 1:45.92








Spoiler: Pyraminx



7.46 ao50


Spoiler: stats



number of times: 50/50
best time: 4.04
worst time: 12.64

current avg5: 6.13 (σ = 1.48)
best avg5: 5.89 (σ = 1.17)

current avg12: 6.77 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 6.77 (σ = 1.03)

session avg: 7.46 (σ = 1.08)
session mean: 7.56





Spoiler: times



8.92, 5.26, 7.52, 7.02, 6.29, 8.36, 8.42, 8.00, 7.28, 7.92, 7.09, 7.13, 5.98, 9.17, 12.63, 11.67, 9.28, 4.85, 6.75, 7.95, 7.84, 7.42, 8.57, 8.05, 7.25, 7.10, 7.06, 8.01, 8.06, 9.25, 6.42, 4.21, 7.72, 8.05, 8.21, 6.29, 6.87, 9.97, 12.64, 6.75, 7.21, 6.74, 7.27, 5.88, 7.06, 4.04, 8.37, 4.73, 5.98, 7.67








Spoiler: 333WF



1:43.67 ao12


Spoiler: stats



number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:29.98
worst time: 2:12.65

current avg5: 1:34.60 (σ = 4.67)
best avg5: 1:34.60 (σ = 4.67)

current avg12: 1:43.67 (σ = 9.89)
best avg12: 1:43.67 (σ = 9.89)

session avg: 1:43.67 (σ = 9.89)
session mean: 1:44.94





Spoiler: times



1:46.21, 1:39.06, 1:42.78, 1:40.67, 1:58.05, 2:12.65, 2:02.26, 1:39.90, 1:32.82, 1:31.09, 1:43.83, 1:29.98








Spoiler: relay2-4



56.60 ao16


Spoiler: stats



number of times: 15/15
best time: 52.11
worst time: 1:05.26

current avg5: 55.93 (σ = 2.13)
best avg5: 55.29 (σ = 2.09)

current avg12: 56.24 (σ = 2.52)
best avg12: 56.24 (σ = 2.52)

session avg: 56.60 (σ = 3.01)
session mean: 56.88





Spoiler: times



58.03, 52.11, 1:02.53, 55.27, 52.93, 1:00.74, 55.84, 57.05, 52.98, 59.09, 1:05.26, 53.61, 55.46, 58.26, 54.07








Spoiler: relay2-5



2:39.25 ao12


Spoiler: stats



number of times: 12/12
best time: 2:16.57
worst time: 2:59.02

current avg5: 2:34.95 (σ = 4.17)
best avg5: 2:34.95 (σ = 4.17)

current avg12: 2:39.25 (σ = 6.92)
best avg12: 2:39.25 (σ = 6.92)

session avg: 2:39.25 (σ = 6.92)
session mean: 2:39.00





Spoiler: times



2:46.28, 2:44.21, 2:30.16, 2:33.62, 2:51.28, 2:40.20, 2:41.85, 2:31.54, 2:33.72, 2:39.60, 2:16.57, 2:59.02








Spoiler: relay2-5



6:30.50 ao8


Spoiler: stats



number of times: 8/8
best time: 6:09.56
worst time: 6:58.25

current avg5: 6:27.79 (σ = 11.21)
best avg5: 6:22.57 (σ = 15.08)

session avg: 6:30.50 (σ = 13.77)
session mean: 6:31.35





Spoiler: times



6:58.25, 6:12.74, 6:46.92, 6:39.93, 6:09.56, 6:15.05, 6:32.17, 6:36.16








Spoiler: 22BLD



DNF DNF DNF 14.92 12.06 DNF DNF DNF DNF 19.09 22.56 10.92 DNF DNF DNF 21.05 20.52 10.53 DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 24, 2012)

Reserved for Personal Results

*2x2: 5.53*


Spoiler



4.73, 7.26, (7.71), 5.81, 6.94, (3.67), 3.84, 4.79, 5.24, 6.90, 6.30, 5.45, 5.68, (12.39), 7.07, 4.98, 6.10, 4.63, 4.57, 6.21, 4.50, 6.59, 5.92, 7.45, 4.61, 4.75, 6.10, 5.46, 4.25, (7.76), 5.82, 7.07, 6.27, 5.28, 5.38, 4.13, 6.10, 6.43, 5.70, (3.34), 4.26, 6.50, 6.43, 4.44, (2.75), 5.86, 5.21, 4.47, 4.04, 3.96



*3x3: 15.07*


Spoiler



14.60, 15.84, 15.48, 13.88, 15.67, (11.33), 15.80, 12.75, 13.64, 15.85, 14.32, 15.28, 14.87, (19.67), 14.07, 17.77, 14.50, (11.91), 16.93, 14.78, 13.66, (20.03), 15.31, 15.25, (19.39), 14.00, 16.88, 16.22, 14.32, 13.38, 16.35, 15.85, 15.50, 15.00, 15.68, 13.70, 12.78, 14.49, 15.51, 15.29, (11.89), 12.67, 18.03, 15.18, 15.97, 14.71, 12.67, 15.49, 15.89,17.36



*4x4: 1:11.23*


Spoiler



1:19.94, 1:04.38, 1:12.51, 1:13.67, (1:20.56), 1:07.95, 1:09.92, 1:19.66, 1:10.62, 1:15.60, 1:10.22, (55.82), 1:02.00, (59.83), 1:05.07, 1:12.09, 1:12.57, 1:16.80, 1:09.37, 1:11.19, 1:10.70, (1:26.87), 1:12.24, 1:02.10, 1:17.34



*5x5: 2:06.98*


Spoiler



2:08.20, 2:00.39, (1:57.26), (2:19.93), 2:04.66, 2:04.14, 2:12.77, 2:00.20, 1:59.14, 2:07.12, 2:15.16, (1:58.95), 2:13.14, 1:59.72, 2:08.67, 2:00.13, (2:22.56), 2:05.16, 2:16.54, 2:05.00, 2:09.68, 2:01.17, 2:04.18, 2:15.89, 2:15.45



*6x6: 3:53.33*


Spoiler



4:06.16, 3:45.61, (4:21.95), (3:29.42), 4:02.70, 3:34.73, 3:48.06, 3:57.66, 3:40.82, 4:03.28, 4:07.50, 3:46.81



*7x7: 5:32.48*


Spoiler



5:22.58, 5:32.86, 5:46.36, (6:33.86), 6:07.38, 5:16.45, 5:28.14, 5:19.80, 5:13.29, 5:41.80, (4:58.54), 5:36.09



*Pyraminx: 8.42*


Spoiler



(14.96), 7.16, 8.35, 7.72, 9.44, 8.28, 11.85, (14.72), 7.88, 8.10, 8.88, 5.80, 9.99, 7.04, 9.78, 6.89, 9.04, 6.15, 6.28, 10.71, 10.66, 9.36, 9.25, 7.56, 9.83, 7.56, (13.86), (4.99), 7.87, 8.65, 9.19, 10.49, 8.90, 7.28, 5.02, 8.45, 7.00, 6.95, 7.83, 7.88, 8.85, (4.83), 10.89, 9.77, 9.42, 8.11, 10.44, (4.84), 5.26, 8.68



*Megaminx: 2:50.20*


Spoiler



2:41.08, 2:42.76, 2:45.11, 3:11.01, 2:45.08, (2:23.44), 2:42.49, 2:50.99, (2:27.05), 2:33.53, 3:17.09, 2:27.84, 2:47.76, 3:11.57, 2:41.48, 2:37.33, 2:45.30, (3:23.08), 2:43.85, 3:05.57, 2:57.56, 3:07.43, 2:52.54, (4:02.19), 2:46.74



*Square-1: 43.73*


Spoiler



38.94, 42.07, (24.47), (1:18.83), 58.60, (1:01.40), 51.28, 50.59, 28.68, 46.54, 39.56, 45.93, 37.20, 51.35, 45.86, 38.18, 49.32, 36.19, 39.28, 36.00, (25.52), 37.04, 44.85, 58.39, 42.40



*Clock: 17.84*


Spoiler



18.61, 16.93, (13.45), 21.10, 19.84, 17.69, 17.56, (DNF(17.49)), 15.68, 17.75, 17.21, (14.70), 17.71, 18.84, (27.77), 15.99, 15.32, 14.71, 23.24, 17.93, 15.79, 15.74, 18.45, 18.70, 19.85



For all Events, all solves were completed.


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 24, 2012)

emolover said:


> Post them.
> 
> Nobody who is actually a valued member here will make fun of you regardless of how well you do.



true dat - if anyone is made fun of, it would be me! so yes post yur results without fear


----------



## Riley (Dec 25, 2012)

2x2 (50/50 solves): *5.13*


Spoiler



4.82, 4.48, 3.43, 3.96, 6.30, 4.89, 5.30, 5.48, 5.56, 3.20, 7.95, 7.43, 3.99, 5.95, 6.52, 3.76, 5.54, 4.87, 3.32, 5.30, 6.09, 4.87, 5.75, 6.79, 5.28, 4.35, 4.33, 7.01, 5.65, 5.05, 6.02, 4.67, 4.37, 6.88, 4.88, 6.49, 5.50, 5.66, 5.94, 5.56, 4.89, 5.89, 2.82, 4.92, 1.95, 4.43, 4.46, 3.52, 5.00, 5.04



3x3 (50/50 solves): *11.75*


Spoiler



11.03, 12.64, 12.83, 13.04, 15.20, 10.71, 11.87, 12.03, 11.58, 12.67, 10.53, 11.94, 12.96, 10.66, 10.58, 12.60, 11.48, 11.76, 12.30, 10.86, 14.94, 12.01, 10.32, 13.32, 10.78, 10.38, 11.14, 11.64, 11.69, 8.58, 11.22, 9.53, 10.97, 13.11, 12.71, 16.82, 9.99, 11.81, 11.76, 12.30, 12.21, 9.84, 13.25, 8.65, 9.57, 12.14, 11.01, 13.31, 11.72, 15.78



4x4 (25/25 solves): *53.39*


Spoiler



59.21, 57.46, 42.97, 52.68, 1:02.06, 58.09, 49.83, 54.48, 54.24, 49.44, 46.80, 53.43, 44.45, 54.29, 44.79, 56.91, 52.33, 57.06, 57.78, 1:00.63, 55.07, 50.33, 47.73, 57.36, 51.90



5x5 (25/25 solves): *1:51.87*


Spoiler



1:45.02, 1:46.91, 2:02.17, 1:56.87, 1:53.12, 1:45.60, 1:59.80, 1:52.15, 1:48.33, 1:42.02, 1:58.90, 1:54.10, 1:42.52, 1:51.96, 2:08.28, 1:52.14, 1:43.08, 1:57.93, 1:57.57, 1:43.47, 2:09.58, 1:54.87, 1:46.58, 1:46.73



6x6 (12/12 solves): *4:01.96*


Spoiler



3:35.00, 4:16.80, 4:12.14, 4:01.92, 3:52.73, 4:18.39, 3:44.93, 3:57.98, 4:18.00, 4:01.68, (3:31.38), (4:19.92)



7x7 (12/12 solves): *7:09.69*


Spoiler



8:20.85, 7:31.15, 7:45.63, 7:39.15, 7:25.62, 6:59.06, 7:25.87, 7:15.89, 6:47.62, 6:32.85, 6:14.02, 6:13.67



2BLD: (Attempted: 25/25) (Solved: 15/25) Mean of best 5:* 11.25*


Spoiler



16.37, 12.24, 22.24, 16.75, DNF(21.60), 24.72, DNF(27.19), 12.93, 23.70, DNF(15.89), DNF(24.08), 21.50, 10.79, DNF(20.81), 19.38, DNF(16.74), DNF(22.55), 29.45, DNF(13.00), DNF(19.27), 20.82, 15.58, 11.12, 9.19, DNF(16.33)



3BLD: (Attempted: 25/25) (Solved: 11/25) Mean of best 5: *55.68*


Spoiler



56.78[22.28], 56.99[27.95], DNF(1:18.42)[21.93], DNF(1:24.96)[26.64], DNF(1:39.90)[21.01], DNF(1:12.29)[26.29], 1:11.34[27.95], DNF(1:01.46)[30.16], 1:39.42[1:37.90], DNF(1:17.78)[25.78], DNF(54.97)[23.24], DNF(1:00.28)[1:00.16], DNF(44.58)[19.39], DNF(40.72)[28.92], 47.89[22.70], DNF(34.99)[15.02], 57.17[30.08], DNF(1:25.56)[26.23], DNF(1:04.13)[22.71], DNF(45.32)[19.27], 54.10[16.99], 1:23.08[25.88], 1:01.58[24.84], 1:18.78[40.15], 56.17[16.39]



MBLD:
1st attempt: 2/2 in 3:00.06 (2 points)
2nd attempt: 6/8 in 29:31.72 (4 points)
3rd attempt: 9/9 in 37:17.70 (9 points)
4th attempt: 10/10 in 52:32.27 (10 points)
5th attempt: 2/3 in 5:31.68 (1 point)

Pyraminx (50/50 solves): *10.19*


Spoiler



9.16, 8.33, 10.77, 12.92, 9.52, 16.00, 14.48, 19.75, 10.48, 7.85, 11.51, 7.39, 15.43, 9.31, 9.53, 9.60, 11.35, 8.89, 14.34, 12.11, 9.97, 9.70, 9.28, 10.92, 7.44, 14.42, 13.68, 6.80, 11.96, 8.44, 10.20, 10.73, 6.98, 6.55, 7.11, 10.73, 8.69, 7.43, 13.17, 7.37, 12.22, 7.96, 6.02, 10.38, 14.65, 11.76, 8.71, 7.21, 9.58, 10.30



Megaminx (25/25 solves): *2:43.21*


Spoiler



2:49.16, 2:58.69, 2:44.93, 2:23.13, 2:54.94, 3:01.69, 2:52.37, 2:25.35, 2:27.07, 3:13.18, 2:30.75, 2:50.49, 2:22.32, 2:25.06, 2:33.87, 3:00.03, 2:59.20, 3:04.56, 2:28.59, 2:45.13, 2:47.34, 2:42.83, 3:05.54, 2:11.36, 2:14.70


----------



## emolover (Dec 27, 2012)

2x2: 3.52


Spoiler



4.50, 3.39, 3.11, 4.94, 2.26, 3.15, 2.97, 6.39, 2.78, 3.61, 4.57, 2.67, 4.45, 3.56, 3.58, 3.09, 2.81, 3.64, 5.27, 5.16, 4.51, 3.91, 3.64, 2.77, 4.27, 4.21, 2.69, 3.72, 1.70, 4.27, 3.70, 2.32, 3.77, 3.82, 1.68, 2.82, 3.72, 3.04, 3.74, 3.57, 3.53, 3.15, 3.90, 3.89, 2.67, 3.95, 2.78, 3.56, 4.03, 2.11


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 27, 2012)

3bld: DNF(1:35.10)[55.83], 2:32.11[1:29.05], 2:03.42[56.99], 2:02.23[1:02.55], 2:24.58[1:13.62]

just switched to bh so am about a minute or so slower


----------



## DuffyEdge (Dec 28, 2012)

*2x2 (Average of 50) - 8.95*
8.98, 7.81, 7.98, 5.62, 6.39, 9.32, 6.48, 11.00, 12.25, 9.65
10.28, 9.22, 9.59, 9.00, 7.73, 13.57, (16.94), 10.50, 9.23, 7.89
7.98, 7.53, 8.07, 10.16, 9.58, 4.79, 10.65, 8.30, 6.05, 12.04
8.61, 10.81, 7.14, 13.30, 7.81, 11.47, 11.32, (3.30), 4.05, 8.45
6.88, 5.20, 7.21, 10.68, 11.79, 10.87, 4.25, 12.58, 12.02, 7.57

*3x3 (Average of 50) - 29.78*
31.03, 33.63, (38.64), 32.67, 36.00, 31.45, 27.33, 32.66, 31.24, 24.06
28.07, 30.21, 28.32, 30.65, 29.25, 32.23, 24.79, 27.36, 25.46, 27.84
29.54, 28.68, 33.48, 29.40, 26.83, 22.79, 24.92, 29.51, 27.51, 31.95
28.45, 31.62, 30.23, 31.06, 28.82, 34.95, (22.78), 34.13, 30.34, 24.77
35.24, 33.85, 29.71, 28.57, 29.74, 25.68, 30.73, 33.64, 29.39, 29.76 

*4x4 (Average of 25) - 2:25.35*
2:30.12, 2:30.60, 2:44.67, 2:46.67, 2:43.73
2:35.40, 2:24.03, 2:43.56, (2:56.34), 2:27.77
1:58.96, 2:28.39, 2:06.83, (1:47.74), 2:21.45
2:09.36, 2:38.84, 2:24.89, 2:23.47, 2:11.30
2:29.69, 2:30.00, 2:10.78, 2:26.50, 2:16.15

*5x5 (Average of 25) - 4:39.63*
4:28.03, 4:41.97, 4:34.73, (4:12.18), 4:53.64
4:39.17, 4:35.62, 4:56.08, 4:25.58, 4:37.34
4:45.57, (5:05.93), 4:29.79, 4:38.05, 4:18.41
4:38.39, 4:27.43, 4:16.01, 4:55.88, 4:59.13
4:58.45, 4:44.66, 4:54.13, 4:47.51, 4:25.87

*6x6 (Average of 12) - 8:25.76*
8:13.01, 8:37.56, 8:54.72, 8:05.27, 8:22.83, 8:33.59
8:57.12, 7:43.54, (6:59.95), (12:45.90), 8:42.11, 8:07.85

*2BLD (Solved 14/25) - 1:19.83* 
1:58.25, DNF, 1:39.93, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:29.22, 1:41.79, 1:35.43, 1:14.35, DNF, DNF, 1:21.39, DNF, DNF, 1:44.19, DNF, 1:33.79, 1:25.37, 1:35.05, 1:27.89, 1:53.08, 1:10.14, DNF

*3BLD (Solved 5/25) - 7:16.90*
DNF, DNF, 8:28.93, DNF, DNF, DNF, 7:35.47, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 7:05.03, 8:10.98, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 5:04.09, DNF, DNF

*OH (Average of 50) - 1:21.27*
59.49, 1:07.07, 1:35.30, 1:18.39, 1:58.48, 1:26.34, 58.95, 1:26.42, 54.45, (2:21.67)
1:38.71, 1:26.89, 1:13.98, 1:34.10, 1:29.32, 1:14.45, 1:22.72, 1:38.32, 1:26.12, 1:39.43
1:36.55, 1:19.26, 1:30.60, 1:08.55, 1:18.07, 1:28.42, 1:06.24, 1:17.83, 1:36.32, 1:13.82
1:20.89, 1:22.24, 1:14.10, 1:10.30, 1:02.14, 1:22.11, 1:31.72, 1:16.31, 1:32.99, 1:08.26
57.49, 1:16.45, (52.17), 1:04.86, 1:29.36, 1:25.00, 1:16.39, 1:57.48, 1:08.73, 1:29.47

*FMC (Best of 5) - 63*
67, 74, 75, 69, 63

*Pyraminx (Average of 50) - 19.35*
12.06, 17.82, 20.04, 16.30, (30.89), 20.50, 14.65, 19.27, 16.32, 15.44
22.21, 19.60, 19.97, 20.64, 16.45, 19.32, 24.17, 25.00, 23.29, 11.31
15.68, 21.75, 14.42, 26.55, 18.69, 13.99, 19.39, 20.96, 19.06, 28.91
22.21, 17.70, 15.61, (9.20), 20.39, 21.43, 21.13, 22.13, 22.33, 11.43
23.13, 19.79, 19.41, 23.94, 20.31, 25.84, 21.48, 22.51, 14.22, 10.08


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 28, 2012)

*2x2: 3.92*
3.31, 3.23, 3.26, 2.41, 3.97, 3.10, 3.12, 4.27, 4.18, 3.71, 3.55, 3.42, 4.35, 7.61, 4.30, 4.17, 4.49, 4.02, 2.99, 4.82, 5.53, 3.18, 3.55, 3.92, 4.87, 4.03, 4.09, 3.37, 3.54, 3.74, 4.02, 4.46, 4.00, 4.25, 3.28, 3.53, 4.05, 3.35, 3.83, 4.21, 2.78, 5.84, 4.24, 4.35, 2.49, 3.98, 4.20, 3.76, 3.37, 3.84

*Pyraminx: 4.61*
4.72, 4.19, 4.82, 3.66, 5.27, 6.18, 4.85, 5.12, 4.33, 3.88, 4.42, 3.64, 3.65, 3.51, 5.82, 4.20, 3.89, 4.95, 3.35, 6.88, 3.90, 6.15, 4.51, 3.78, 4.12, 5.89, 5.66, 4.13, 4.46, 5.05, 4.88, 4.37, 4.86, 4.17, 3.11, 4.60, 3.57, 3.21, 5.43, 5.20, 6.56, 3.87, 5.86, 4.61, 8.57, 3.82, 4.27, 2.77, 3.29, 4.54


----------



## samkli (Dec 29, 2012)

Spoiler: lol2x2: 5.82



8.06, 7.92, 6.78, 2.70, 7.98, 4.07, 5.25, 2.46, 5.55, 5.70, 6.27, 6.40, 5.37, 6.71, 7.02, 5.26, 6.06, 5.65, 4.09, 6.60, 5.89, 5.10, 6.95, 5.50, 5.06, 6.33, 5.36, 6.90, 6.36, 5.70, 6.29, 4.90, 5.78, 6.10, 4.38, 4.93, 6.24, 6.58, 6.18, 6.41, 5.10, 7.60, 5.11, 5.60, 2.43, 6.27, 6.01, 5.53, 7.12, 4.09





Spoiler: 3x3: 13.07



11.49, 10.74, 15.53, 14.59, 13.00, 12.12, 13.52, 14.33, 12.87, 13.49, 12.53, 13.77, 13.59, 11.14, 11.21, 9.20, 9.65, 12.83, 14.54, 11.43, 14.71, 12.60, 15.91, 9.45, 13.62, 14.29, 15.04, 11.99, 12.59, 15.48, 15.87, 14.25, 14.58, 13.87, 11.44, 13.48, 12.96, 10.68, 13.48, 11.69, 14.14, 14.39, 13.40, 12.87, 12.71, 14.56, 13.13, 13.72, 11.17, 12.86





Spoiler: 4x4: 1:09.09



1:10.48, 1:21.02, 1:08.86, 57.72, 1:18.47, 1:04.71, 57.71, 1:03.20, 1:15.47, 1:20.16, 1:09.17, 1:05.23, 1:05.99, 1:06.27, 1:14.39, 1:04.40, 1:08.82, 1:03.12, 1:16.40, 1:06.83, 1:12.04, 1:12.57, 1:12.57, 1:08.92, 1:02.93





Spoiler: 5x5: 1:54.88



1:46.54, 1:54.00, 1:51.09, 2:00.96, 1:53.71, 1:48.59, 1:45.00, 1:53.82, 1:53.86, 2:12.47, 2:00.19, 1:53.04, 2:07.65, 1:50.51, 1:36.61, 2:00.56, 2:00.56, 1:41.85, 2:02.21, 1:44.39, 2:04.11, 1:58.23, 1:50.40, 2:00.76, 1:59.86





Spoiler: 7x7: 6:07.16



6:07.69, 5:52.18, 6:09.04, 6:25.11, 6:17.73, 6:02.71, 6:54.06, 5:50.18, 5:51.59, 6:06.72, 6:07.31, 6:11.50





Spoiler: 3x3 OH: 26.01



28.71, 21.14, 27.25, 35.17, 19.83, 22.68, 25.88, 29.32, 24.63, 30.16, 26.17, 27.88, 21.31, 30.50, 27.06, 28.18, 23.87, 25.83, 23.35, 25.72, 28.46, 20.93, 32.58, 25.35, 23.42, 21.71, 22.91, 28.46, 22.94, 30.06, 21.76, 29.40, 24.78, 21.24, 22.71, 23.25, 24.66, 30.98, 25.72, 31.30, 22.25, 32.04, 21.39, 29.92, 25.78, 30.26, 27.55, 28.30, 27.15, 24.31





Spoiler: 2-4 relay: 1:31.97



1:37.86, 1:33.11, 1:24.48, 1:36.70, 1:38.76, 1:33.38, 1:33.28, 1:20.91, 1:27.86, 1:32.23, 1:27.85, 1:34.87, 1:33.16, 1:35.62, 1:25.24





Spoiler: 2-5 relay: 3.36.40



3:32.32, 3:29.91, 3:28.26, 3:36.30, 3:41.56, 3:45.87, 3:30.58, 3:21.77, 3:33.91, 3:38.31, 3:53.89, 3:47.00





Spoiler: Megaminx: 1:27.43



1:22.79, 1:35.45, 1:26.62+, 1:23.44, 1:29.91, 1:22.32, 1:23.95, 1:13.14, 1:34.49, 1:29.34, 1:32.81, 1:23.63, 1:12.61, 1:37.93, 1:32.26, 1:23.22, 1:31.62, 1:29.15, 1:32.24, 1:24.91, 1:25.91, 1:22.77, 1:31.92, 1:26.40, 1:24.52


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 29, 2012)

Reserved for results.

*2x2: 4.76* (Curse of the LanLan)


Spoiler



6.26+, 2.84, 5.90, 4.99, 3.62, 2.85, 5.41, 5.92, 4.97, 3.71, 2.96, 5.75, 5.81, 5.40, 2.98, 3.46, 5.84, 5.37, 4.81, 5.25, 4.18, 4.08, 4.87, 4.65, 5.63, 2.98, 4.96, 5.92, 3.89, 4.65, 5.29, 4.37, 4.52, 3.71, 4.00, 4.98, 2.01, 5.46, 4.28, 4.31, 5.25, 3.89, 5.65, 5.39, 4.89, 5.97, 4.67, 5.00, 6.96, 5.98



3x3:

3BLD:

Multi:

*MTS: 1:09.33*


Spoiler



(1:33.41), 1:15.15, 1:09.61, 1:11.73, 1:06.85, 1:19.77, 1:09.67, 1:01.25, (53.44), 59.71, 1:11.64, 1:07.89



FMC:


----------



## mycube (Dec 30, 2012)

how are the solves of e.g. the 2x2-8x8 relay counted? are there 8 solves for each attempt or is it counted as one so the relay has a number of 3 solves?


----------



## irontwig (Dec 30, 2012)

FMC:



Spoiler



1st scramble: D2 R' B2 D2 R U2 R B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B' D2 U' L D2 B2 F' D'
B D F' U R' U L2 U' R' U' F' D' F U2 F' D F L2 U D L' D2 F2 U' R' U F' R D2 (29)

Skeleton found by doing pseudo 2x2x3 on the normal scramble, switching to inverse and leaving 5 corners:
B D F' U R2.U2 D L' D2 F2 U' R' U F' R D2

At dot insert: R U L2 U' R' U:L2 U'
At colon insert: U2 F' D' F U2 F' D F

Nice skeleton, crappy insertions. Pretty decent for first FMC in God knows how long though. Maybe a better result could be achieved by doing a free insertion ala Auroux, but I couldn't be arsed.


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 30, 2012)

*2x2x2*:

*3x3x3*:

*4x4x4*:

*5x5x5*: *2:04.91*
2:00.37, 2:09.84, 2:03.84, 1:56.32, 2:07.57,
2:09.13, 2:02.11, 2:12.46, 2:01.65, 1:55.07, 
2:18.80, 2:06.67, 1:57.10, (1:44.28), 2:01.30, 
2:16.05, 2:13.72, 2:04.90, 2:02.19, 1:49.95, 
2:15.70, (2:22.66), 2:09.76, 1:54.24, 2:04.11

*6x6x6*: *4:25.42*
4:26.86, 4:53.97, 4:28.94, 4:21.56, 4:33.70, 4:27.19, 
(4:57.57), 4:22.31, 4:21.14, (4:03.64), 4:04.49, 4:14.01

*7x7x7*: *6:59.68*
7:27.61, 6:48.13, 6:38.13, (7:47.06), 7:44.23, 7:09.82, 
6:27.16,(6:16.20), 6:28.05, 6:43.66, 7:06.91, 7:23.14

*8x8x8*: *12:44.86*
12:53.60, (13:03.68), 12:44.65, 12:36.34, (11:54.89)

*2x2x2 BLD*: 

*3x3x3 BLD*:

*3x3x3 OH*: 

*FMC*: *53*
67, 61, 53, 72, 70

*Megaminx*:

*Pyraminx*:


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I had a quick go at starting all the FMC scrambles and the 2nd looked the most promising so carried on with it
*FMC 2nd scramble*
*26 moves*: D' F2 L B2 L2 D2 B U B' D2 B U' R2 D2 B2 D' B' D B2 D' B2 R D R' B2 D'


Spoiler



Scramble: D' L2 B U' R2 U2 F2 L' B R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2

2x2x3: D' F2 L B2 L2 B R2 (7)
Switch to Inverse with premoves R2 B' L2 B2 L' F2 D
EO and block: B2 R D' R' (11)
Leave 3 corners: B2 D B2 D' B D B2 D2 (20)

Skeleton: D' F2 L B2 L2 *B R2 D2 B2 D' B' D B2 D' B2 R D R' B2 D'
Insert D2 B U B' D2 B U' B' at * to cancel 2 moves
20+8-2 = 26 moves


----------



## Attila (Jan 3, 2013)

FMC: 26 moves


Spoiler



2nd scramble: D' L2 B U' R2 U2 F2 L' B R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 
Solution: L’ R2 B’ R2 D’ R L’ U D’ B F’ D’ B’ L2 B’ D2 R U D’ F’ D2 L B2 R’ U2 L’

L’ R2 B’ orient corners and 3 edges,
R2 D’ @ F B’ L’ more 3 edges,
U’ F2 U’ L2 B R L’ D’ more 2 edges, orient S slice,
L2 F U2 B’ R2 F’ all but 6 centres,
insert at @ : M S’ M’ S


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jan 4, 2013)

2x2 ave 50: 4.98 
Times: 5.32, 5.60, 4.66, 4.88, 5.26, 4.70, 4.73, 5.05, 3.89, 4.93, 4.74, 3.59, 5.25, 4.70, 5.10, 5.79, 5.57, 5.81, 4.31, 5.14, 6.86, 5.10, 5.63, 4.47, 5.30, 5.11, 4.42, 5.81, 5.61, 4.41, 5.14, 5.60, 5.64, 5.58, 3.80, 3.99, 7.70, 5.30, 6.18, 5.19, 4.71, 2.74, 3.44, 5.03, 3.72, 6.66, 5.04, 4.12, 3.03, 5.16

3x3 ave 50: 14.94 eh
Times: 13.37, 18.98, 13.96, 14.91, 13.02, 14.25, 15.03, 15.03, 15.41, 12.82, 13.58, 16.72, 17.16, 13.09, 13.54, 17.95, 15.28, 14.05, 15.26, 12.49, 13.02, 17.81, 16.14, 12.57, 13.99, 14.82, 15.63, 15.60, 15.64, 12.44, 13.55, 15.28, 14.11, 15.92, 17.28, 16.51, 14.36, 13.50, 16.73, 17.87, 16.28, 14.26, 15.40, 13.14, 16.17, 15.28, 16.66, 14.97, 15.64, 13.05

OH
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
mega
pyra
sq-1
FMC
MTS
2-4
2-5
2-6
2-7
2BLD
3BLD
multi


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 9, 2013)

I've just started Pyra; I'm not going to be able to finish it until Friday. If I finished it then, would my results count?


----------



## emolover (Jan 9, 2013)

This ends on the 20th.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 10, 2013)

*2x2 : 6.44*
6.02, 6.32, 6.20, 7.32, 6.60, 8.03, 5.98, 5.97, 6.02, 5.90, 6.70, 7.06, 5.76, 7.04, 6.19, 5.39, 5.84, 5.76, 5.90, 6.52, 7.05, 5.75, 6.40, 5.85, (10.12), 8.30, 6.77, 5.38, 6.12, 5.63, 5.62, 6.97, 8.55, 6.55, 4.63, 7.62, 6.28, 6.55, 6.42, 6.72, 5.54, 7.32, 6.65, 6.08, (4.07), 6.84, 8.13, 5.94, 6.74, 6.14

*3x3 : 20.57*
21.00, 19.66, 20.92, 19.49, 22.69, 19.12, 17.76, 22.02, 20.52, 20.60, 20.27, 17.88, 22.44, 21.73, (14.39), 24.09, 22.76, 22.11, 17.41, 17.31, 20.40, 20.96, 21.40, 20.14, 19.97, 24.44, 19.72, 20.43, 20.12, 18.29, 19.51, 15.64, 19.02, (24.83), 23.32, 24.73, 20.56, 18.59, 21.28, 19.27, 23.48, 20.30, 21.74, 21.72, 22.33, 21.43, 21.72, 18.48, 17.05, 21.55

*4x4 : 1:15.82*
I've done something wrong and lost individual times....

*5x5 : 2:20.16*
2:26.03, 2:21.46, 2:26.94, 2:18.60, 2:11.77, 2:11.26, 2:17.09, 2:27.78, 2:25.82, 2:12.39, 2:16.73, 2:16.79, 2:31.87, 2:25.99, 2:20.88, 2:30.23, 2:17.61, 2:12.74, 2:21.12, (2:37.65), (2:09.96), 2:13.11, 2:13.78, 2:26.33, 2:17.46

*6x6 : 3:55.85*
3:51.47, 3:43.18, (4:39.97), 3:53.28, 3:50.60, 3:44.69, 3:48.65, 4:19.10, 4:17.71, 4:02.89, (3:32.79), 3:46.93

*7x7 : 5:30.21 *
5:07.81, 5:34.27, 5:30.56, 5:34.53, 5:41.52, (6:13.23), 5:34.06, 5:20.42, 5:31.25, 5:24.10, 5:43.72, (4:57.35)

*3x3 blind : 4:17.97 *
(4:02.20), 4:25.17, DNF, 4:25.40, DNF, 4:03.34, (4:54.69)

*MBLD : 1st attempt 2/2 (11:23)*

*2-4 relay : 1:50.45 *
(2:12.59), (1:38.48), 1:56.01, 1:42.42, 1:42.60, 1:48.31, 1:53.67, 1:59.50, 1:49.18, 2:01.84, 1:52.48, 1:48.64, 1:41.37, 1:54.75, 1:45.03

*2-5 relay : 4:23.63*
4:24.60, 4:23.75, 4:24.17, 4:21.06, 4:08.37, (4:37.77), 4:29.04, 4:25.77, 4:18.81, 4:30.08, (4:04.82), 4:30.62

*2-6 relay : 8:28.43*
(8:54.00), 8:29.13, (7:41.52), 8:29.91, 8:26.94, 8:53.29, 7:58.95, 8:32.36

*2-7 relay : 13:58.98*
14:13.74, 14:04.85, 13:38.36, (13:28.43), (14:32.87)

*MTS : 1:25.20*
1:52.09, 1:35.58, 1:08.95, (1:59.88), 1:07.79, 1:27.14, 1:09.77 1:16.12, 1:28.94, (1:02.36), 1:10.58, 1:54.99

*Megaminx : Average of 25 : 1:58.25*
2:08.41, 2:04.12, 1:50.73, (2:15.90), (1:39.88), 1:57.88, 1:59.88, 2:04.55, 2:03.58, 1:49.88, 1:53.63, 1:56.82, 2:00.43, 2:00.76, 1:54.68, 2:00.21, 1:55.96, 1:50.87, 1:52.70, 2:00.36, 2:01.12, 1:53.42, 1:53.11, 2:06.25, 2:00.31

*Pyraminx : Average of 50 : 9.45*
11.68	, 9.70	, 7.12	, 12.90, 9.06, 7.39, 8.51, 11.97, 8.37, 5.68, 7.95, 10.12, 13.31, 9.18, 8.06, 6.22, 9.47, 11.55, 9.56, (14.00), 10.57, 6.87, 13.09, 11.20, 9.06, 11.73, 8.04, 7.60, (5.27), 6.87, 13.54, 8.87, 6.29, 6.76, 8.15, 10.49, 9.08, 9.62, 7.55, 9.64, 12.59, 6.06, 12.43, 10.43, 10.80, 9.33, 9.81, 5.77, 12.26	, 11.20

*Square-1 : Average of 25 : 38.02 *
46.77, 33.30, 47.27, (48.20), 35.72, 35.95, 40.04, 36.59, 42.83, 32.11, 38.11, 36.66, 34.09, 33.44, 36.56, 33.76, 33.23, 43.72, 42.93, 40.83, 30.54, 43.04, 33.68, 43.25, (29.42)


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 11, 2013)

emolover said:


> This ends on the 20th.



Oh; I'm sure I read the 10th...



emolover said:


> *The competition starts today December 6th 2012 and will end January 10th 2013.*


----------



## emolover (Jan 11, 2013)

Nah I am lazy.


----------



## googlebleh (Jan 12, 2013)

emolover said:


> This ends on the 20th.



YES. I was on a trip over winter break, and since then have been busy with school. My last big assignment is due today so I'll be able to add results here this weekend


----------



## emolover (Jan 20, 2013)

This thread will be closed soon the the result should be up within hopefully five days.


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 9, 2013)

*2012 holiday comp results?*

So I know emolover is busy and the results from the 2012 comp may not be posted yet but I couldn't find any info as the holiday comp thread is closed (I tried searching  So I'm just wondering - have the results been posted and I'm just silly and haven't noticed them? Sorry if I missed this!


----------



## emolover (Feb 9, 2013)

God damnit! Fine! I will do them later today as I do not have any plans...


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 10, 2013)

lol  hug emo


----------



## Mikel (Feb 10, 2013)

I know he was banned for a while. I'm interested in who attempted the most solves.


----------



## emolover (Feb 10, 2013)

Will have this done by the end of weekend.


----------



## emolover (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, so I was working on the results but then I got distracted for 10 hours or so because my friend said to play Katawa Shoujo.

Any ways I hope to finish page 1 and get page two done tomorrow(BTW my settings have it loaded to 30 posts per page).

What I did today:

2x2: 2
3x3: 2
4x4: 3
5x5: 4
6x6: 5
7x7: 5
8x8: 6
2BLD: 4
3BLD: 8
4BLD: 15
5BLD: 21
6BLD: 33
7BLD: 45
8BLD: 78
MULTI: Place+Number of cubes solved
OH: 2
Feet: 5
MTS: 3
FMC: 8+(100-moves taken)
2-4: 4
2-5: 5
2-6: 6
2-7: 6
2-8: 7
Clock: 2
Megaminx: 4
Pyraminx: 2
SQ-1: 5

2x2

rock1313: 4.45
Kian: 5.23

JianhanC: 6.31
NevinsCPH: 7.02
Mikel: 7.22
Ickathu: 7.62
Moops: 12.07


3x3

JianhanC: 13.73
Kian: 13.93
Ninja Storm: 14.02
rock1313: 14.13
NevinsCPH: 16.49
Mikel: 18.84
brandbest1: 18.87
Moops: 23.22
Ickathu: 26.33

4x4

JianhanC: 55.84
rock1313: 58.61
NevinsCPH: 1:02.10
Kian: 1:05.11
brandbest1: 1:14.87
Ickathu: 1:17.51
Moops: 1:32.40
Mikel: 1:39.32

5x5

JianhanC: 1:35.92
NevinsCPH: 1:59.29
Mikel: 2:53.72
Moops: 2:57.96
Ickathu: 3:00.18

6x6

rock1313: 3:37.56
JianhanC: 3:40.02
NevinsCPH: 4:19.11
Ickathu: 6:25.48
Mikel: 6.41.10
Moops: 7:52.96

7x7

JianhanC: 4:53.80
rock1313: 5:07.80
NevinsCPH: 6:59.25
Mikel: 10.10.81
Ickathu: 10:28.60

8x8

rock1313: 10:04.88

2BLD

Mikel: 31.53
Moops: 36.73
Ickathu: 46.36

3BLD

Mikel: 1:38.11
rock1313: 1:55.45
Moops: 2:08.36
Ickathu: 2:39.83
JianhanC: DNF

4BLD

rock1313: 11:18.36
Moops: 12:04.13
Mikel: DNF

5BLD

Mikel: DNF

6BLD

7BLD

8BLD

Multi

Mikel: 9/13(58:22.86)
brandbest1: 4/5(31:20.55)
NevinsCPH: 7/10(1:00:28.48)
Ickathu: DNF

OH

Kian
JianhanC: 26.24
brandbest1: 28.65
NevinsCPH: 34.68
Mikel: 42.25
Ickathu: 54.72

Ninja Storm: 21.34

Feet

Mikel: 4:01.52

MTS

Ickathu: 2:16.56
Mikel: 2:41.01

FMC

JianhanC: 41
Mikel: 57
Moops: 61

2-4

JianhanC: 1:20.29
rock1313: 1:22.26
NevinsCPH: 1:38.26
Mikel: 1:56.42
Ickathu: 2:06.00

2-5

JianhanC: 3:01.34
Mikel: 4:55.88

2-6

Mikel: 11:15.55

2-7

rock1313: 11:40.20
JianhanC: 11:44.74
Mikel: 20:25.23

2-8

rock1313: 22:57.42
Mikel: 39:21.40

Clock

MaeLSTRoM: 12.81
Mikel: 18.06

Megaminx

JianhanC: 1:25.68
Ickathu: 3:02.65
Mikel: 6:23.19

Pyraminx

Ickathu: 7.26
rock1313: 13.62
Mikel: 15.00

SQ-1

brandbest1: 20.16
Mikel: 1:06.11
Ickathu: 1:12.67


----------



## Mikel (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey, I did 8x8.

8x8: 19:29.51


----------



## emolover (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll count you but you had from the beggining of December to the end of January to do these.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 11, 2013)

emolover said:


> I'll count you but you had from the beggining of December to the end of January to do these.



I know, it was in my original submission I think you missed it.


----------



## Username (Feb 22, 2013)

When are the results coming up?


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Bump? results?


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 15, 2013)

Yay bump! coz 2012 comp results are kewlies  hug emo


----------



## mycube (Mar 15, 2013)

it's very disappointing to see no results. also because of the prices


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 15, 2013)

They'll come up before the 2013-14 comp


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 16, 2013)

mycube said:


> it's very disappointing to see no results. also because of the prices



No matter, as long as it's stuck this way, I have a fairly good chance at winning


----------



## muhammad jihan (Mar 27, 2013)

how's the full result?


----------



## mycube (Mar 27, 2013)

i don't think there will be a full result anymore


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 31, 2013)

Bump! you might be right! hug emo!


----------

